#maas 2013-02-25
<melmoth> anyone knows if one has to worry if a zookeeper "agent-state" is "not started" on a Maas deployed openstack architcture ?
<melmoth> everythng else seems ok, services are there and running
<melmoth> so zookeeper seems to work, but still, it s worrying.
#maas 2013-02-26
<de_munk> Anyone online?
<roaksoax> rvba: around by any chance?
<bigjools> roaksoax: he's away for 2 days
<roaksoax> bigjools: cool. Is maas ready to SRU?
<roaksoax> bigjools: there are upgrade issues though
<bigjools> roaksoax: notwithstanding those, we can SRU as far as I know. If there's remaining bugs we can SRU again.
<roaksoax> bigjools: i wanna get the ipmi stuff in for precise and then make sure it upgrades right
<roaksoax> and we are ready to upload
<roaksoax> EOW is my target
<bigjools> cool
<bigjools> did the django change get uploaded yet?
<rvba> roaksoax: if you don't fix the upgrade issues tomorrow, I'll give you a hand with that when I'll be back (i.e. the day after tomorrow).
<roaksoax> bigjools: its uploaded waiting on slangasek to review/test
<bigjools> excellent
<roaksoax> rvba: cool but if you are out enjoy your days off
<rvba> roaksoax: I will, thanks ;)
<roaksoax> :)
#maas 2013-02-27
<raywang> hello, I have maas installed,and there is only one dhcp & dns server which is maas itself in the network, but machines in the same network can not be booted via pxe, it said no proxyDNCP server found. anyone has an idea?
<raywang> execuse me , but anyone knows which dhcp service/port maas provide?
<bigjools> raywang: maas just relies on the system's ISC DHCP and bind server
<bigjools> standard ports
<bigjools> and it auto-configures them if you tick the right UI boxes
<raywang> bigjools, the client (machine) said, No DHCP or proxyDHCP found.
<bigjools> proxy?
<bigjools> is it on the same lan segment?
<raywang> bigjools, so for the check, what port i need to check if they are listening on maas?
<raywang> bigjools, yes,
<raywang> bigjools, there is only one switch, which connect maas and client  (two machines)
<bigjools> try dhcping to see if it finds the server
<raywang> bigjools, i use maas from precise repos btw
<bigjools> ah
<bigjools> precise is a bit broken, we're SRUing a big change soon
<raywang> bigjools, how do i dhcping to see? :)
<bigjools> that's the name of a package/command line util
<raywang> bigjools, but the problem is on client side, it can not be pxe booted via dhcp, it said  "No dhcp found"
<raywang> bigjools, so how do I dhcping the server? you mean run dhcping on maas server?
<bigjools> yes
<bigjools> then try another machine on the same lan
<bigjools> you might need to restart cobbler
<bigjools> reconfigure it and restart I mean
<raywang> ihashacks, cobbbler comes from maas-provision, dpkg-reconfigure   maas-provision?
<raywang> bigjools,  cobbbler comes from maas-provision, dpkg-reconfigure   maas-provision?
<raywang> sorry ihashacks  :)
<bigjools> raywang: no, "cobbler sync" IIRC
<bigjools> it makes sure its config is flushed
<bigjools> thankfully cobbler is going the way of the dodo soon
<raywang> bigjools, is there any wiki to introduce how to use new maas?
<bigjools> raywang: Docs on maas.ubuntu.com
<bigjools> step-by-step instructions
<raywang> thanks bigjools
<bigjools> wselcome
<bigjools> and welcome
<raywang> bigjools, dont' work,  i have run "dpkg-reconfigure maas-provision, cobbler sync, restart the maas-pserv, maas-tx* services and dnsmasq service", the client still can not be pxe booted.which use to work. :(
<raywang> bigjools, so i wonder how to check the dhcp/tftp/ services on maas is working?
<bigjools> is the dhcp daemon running?
<raywang> bigjools, i think so, dnsmasq is running
<bigjools> something wrong with your booting node, I expect
<bigjools> can anything pxe boot?
<raywang> bigjools, for now, it can't, it use to work
<bigjools> what did you change?
<raywang> bigjools, just shutdown the maas server and juju bootstrap server,  move the machines to another room, booted them up, and they are fails
<raywang> bigjools, run juju status return nothing, so i want to "destroy-environment", and try to bootstrap again. but when run "juju destroy-enviroment" always time out,
<bigjools> I expect you have a network problem
<raywang> bigjools, run juju boostrap, says I need a environment which is there, so I start to look at the maas UI
<raywang> bigjools, and in maas UI, but bootstrap server is still "allocated to root"
<raywang> so destroy-environment didn't release the bootstrap server,
<raywang> I want to remove the node from maas db via "from maasserver.models import *"
<raywang> but it says 'DJANGO_SETTINGS* " is not set.
<bigjools> raywang: I have no idea what you broke
<bigjools> I would blow it away and reinstall
<bigjools> the precise release is buggy as hell
<raywang> bigjools, ok,  thanks a lot anyway, at least you help me to sort of my mind. :)
<bigjools> the biggest problem is that cobbler gets out of sync with maas
<raywang> bigjools, so by reinstalling the maas, what version do you recommend?
<bigjools> use the one from the stable PPA
<bigjools> it is the version that gets SRUed soon (or thereabouts)
<raywang> bigjools, one the from stable ppa use cobbler right now, right?
<bigjools> no
<bigjools> it's about a thousand revisions newer
<raywang> bigjools, but I just install the maas, which is 0.1+bzr482+dfsg-0ubuntu1, from precise/main
<raywang> bigjools, this one use cobbler
<bigjools> raywang: that's not a PPA package
<bigjools> you want ppa:maas-maintainers/stable
<raywang> bigjools, ah, ok, get it
<raywang> bigjools, do you have the timetable when the maas from stable PPA be SRUed to precise-update?
<bigjools> raywang: end of this week if you believe roaksoax :)
<raywang> bigjools, ok, i'm really looking forward to it. :)
<raywang> bigjools, thanks a lot
<bigjools> you and me both!
<raywang> :)
<trevorj> raywang: enter the python shell from 'maas shell'
<trevorj> raywang: that will avoid the DJANGO_SETTINGS_ is not set error
<raywang> trevorj, ok, any instrodution to remove a "allocated to root" node form maas? :)
<trevorj> raywang: otherwise you can set it yourself to maas.settings
<trevorj> raywang: yeah, do this
<trevorj> raywang: maas shell
<trevorj> raywang: in there, run 'from maasserver.models import Node'
<trevorj> raywang: n = Node.objects.get(hostname__startswith='beginningofhostname')
<trevorj> raywang: n.release()
<trevorj> raywang: that will unallocate it
<trevorj> raywang: if you want to then delete it do n.delete()
<trevorj> raywang: it's standard django ORM
<trevorj> raywang: the quantal maas using the experimental repo is much nicer, btw
<trevorj> raywang: but it's a pain to get running, I must say ;)
<raywang> trevorj, thanks, it's very helpful, i will try it later
<trevorj> raywang: np
<trevorj> raywang: install ipython before you run maas shell, it'll make it alot nicer
<raywang> trevorj, the one in stable PPA is quantal maas or not?
<trevorj> quantal has a newer version included
<raywang> maas in maas stable ppa is quantal ?
<trevorj> I don't know to be honest
<raywang> ok
<trevorj> I'm using the testing ppa
<bigjools> brave man
<trevorj> I don't recommend using that unless you've had experience with Django and such though
<trevorj> bigjools: I needed to get quantal nodes deployed
<raywang> trevorj, ok, so maas in stable ppa wold be much safer :)
<trevorj> raywang: definitely
<trevorj> raywang: it doesn't use cobbler and such
<trevorj> raywang: the newer versions I mean
<trevorj> raywang: so it's a bit less finicky
<trevorj> It appears they wrote a tftp server in twisted python as well, fantastic stuff
<trevorj> I'm still going through the code, it's very well done
 * bigjools feels the love
<trevorj> bigjools: you a dev?
<bigjools> allegedly I am the lead, yes :)
<trevorj> Wow, nice.
<trevorj> bigjools: I've been following it for about a year
<bigjools> glad you like it
<trevorj> bigjools: very good work, especially the recent stuff!
<trevorj> bigjools: makes my Django work look rather unprofessional I must say
<bigjools> well you can thank allenap, jtv and rvba for most of it
<jtv> Huh?  What did we do now?
<trevorj> lol
<bigjools> jtv: we're getting thanked for maas!
 * jtv checks calendar
<jtv> Sorry, just being silly.  I do that sometimes.  :)
<bigjools> the mayan apocalypse was last year
<trevorj> ahaha
<jtv> Ah yes.  Slept right through it.
<jtv> Anyway, trevorj, stand-up comedy is our day job but we do some coding on the side to make ends meet.  Glad you like it.  :)
<trevorj> If I submit some commissioning stuff for HP iLO configuration in the user data, does it have a chance to be included?
<trevorj> Are you guys interested in vendor specific stuff like that?
<bigjools> sure
<bigjools> roaksoax is doing a fix for that actually
<bigjools> but if it's generic we'll take anything, or at least put it in docs
<trevorj> awesome
<bigjools> what's your fix?
<trevorj> I've got it working in python script form, but so far it sets the boot order
<trevorj> and sets the server name to the hostname
<trevorj> among with other things just for us internally
<trevorj> I did use a python library however, I'm not sure what the policies for that are? I used python-hpilo as I hate writing HPONCFG XML files.
<bigjools> check with roaksoax and he'll guide you, most of that stuff is done by him
<trevorj> really? wow.
<trevorj> Love reinventing wheels.
<trevorj> will do though.
<bigjools> well I mean the ilo config was originally coded by him :)
<trevorj> Ah, ok, cool
<bigjools> it has bugs
<bigjools> and ilo seems a bit, errr, funky
<trevorj> for how little code it is it works though
<trevorj> yeah iLO is always funky
<trevorj> not in a good way
<bigjools> there's some weird stuff where it programs the wrong slot when enlisting
<trevorj> the wrong blade slot?
<trevorj> Somehow some of my maas created logins were not working, is that related?
<trevorj> Only a couple of them, 2/9
<bigjools> the user slot in the bmc
<trevorj> I looped through the nodes and reprogrammed them using python-hpilo to what they should be and after that it's been golden
<bigjools> trevorj: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/ipmi_usercreation_ilo_versions_trunk/+merge/148579
<trevorj> bigjools: nice, looking through now
<trevorj> Ah, that's what you mean by slots, and that's why I see 'User3' all over the user data
<trevorj> it all makes sense
<bigjools> yup
<trevorj> Are there any plans for using MaaS to boot from network disks or even into ram?
<bigjools> no, the only major item upcoming is the fast installer
<trevorj> image based?
<bigjools> yes
<trevorj> fantastic.
<bigjools> I know - can't wait
<bigjools> would make my testing life 1000x easier
<trevorj> every time I deploy a node I wonder why it isn't done via images, so I'm glad that's on the radar ;)
<bigjools> d-i was the easiest way at the time
<bigjools> because there was no actual work to do it :)
<trevorj> yeah, I can see why
<trevorj> I used to do preseeds myself a few years ago for such things, it gets a bit hairy after a while imo
<trevorj> I was playing with debirf and then started modifying ltsp to to handle pxe booted kvm hosts a year ago
<trevorj> I like the idea of booting from an RO image, but it's even more hairy
<trevorj> MaaS has definitely simplified the PXE install scenario for Ubuntu
<trevorj> Will the images be downloaded preconfigured or will they be generated on the spot?
<bigjools> not sure yet
<trevorj> Would be nice to be able to easily customize them if they have build tools of some sort
<trevorj> Oh, you know, you're the guy to ask about my avahi issue I suppose
<trevorj> My DNS domain is a child domain of .local, so avahi takes precedence of revolves
<trevorj> I disabled avahi-daemon in the generic preseed to work around this
<trevorj> but I'm afraid of a package pulling it in, so my options are to customize nsswitch.conf or find/make a way for avahi-daemon to not resolve a certain domain and it's children
<trevorj> Unless you know of something I'm perhaps missing?
<bigjools> I think you need to ask on the server channel about that
<trevorj> I have, I'll ask again tomorrow though
<trevorj> It mainly causes an issue with juju and less so with maas, I forgot I wasn't in the juju channel
<melmoth> hi there. a folsom openstack installation does not let the admin user log in the dahsboard.
<melmoth> the keystone charm has set the admin user password correctly, nova commands works all right
<melmoth> when trying to log with the admin horizon, the only funny log is something that mention "%SERVICE_TENANT_NAME%" (defautl setting in some config file)
<melmoth> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5569969/   (see line 442 and 455)
<melmoth> there are some file wich have still the defualt %SERVICE user and pass set, but this is also the case on a deployment where things works.
<melmoth> any idea what to do, where to look, well, how to investigate this ?
<roaksoax> rvba: you are not in today right?
<et1337> Hi! I have a question about disaster recovery.
<et1337> let's say I have a node with a failed motherboard, but the disk is fine.
<et1337> I'd like to swap the mobo and boot it up again, but I know MAAS will not recognize it because the MAC address changed.
<et1337> what do I need to do to update that mac address?
<et1337> as far as I can tell I just need to update the maasserver_macaddress and maasserver_dhcplease tables in Postgres?
<roaksoax> et1337: edit the node in question and add an additional mac address and remove the old one
<roaksoax> you can do that from the webui for sure, and I'm guessing you can do that through the maas cli
<et1337> oh dang, awesome. I can't believe I dove into postgres before the ui. hah.
<et1337> I see it now. sweet, thanks.
<roaksoax> cool
<et1337> gotta love easy fixes
<roaksoax> indeed
#maas 2013-02-28
<greentux> hi
<greentux> I whant to know more about Ubuntu Maas, some one know where I found documentation?
<bigjools> maas.ubuntu.com
<greentux> I will have to make a cloud using 30 servers, but I need to know more about cloud, this place (maas.ubuntu.com) it´s the best to start?
<bigjools> not really, you want to start with the Juju web site
<greentux> Ok, thank you
<bigjools> no problem
<roaksoax> bigjools: ok so "fixed" the problem
<roaksoax> bigjools: now the upgrade would good smoothly
<roaksoax> bigjools: the problem was that newer maas conflicts/replaces maas-provision in precise, but older maas depended on maas-provision which causes that 'maas' to not be installed. Additioanlly, because of the conflict with tftpd-hpa, since it was a dependency of maas-provision, it caused maas-cluster-controller
<roaksoax> bigjools: but it seems that removing the conflict/replaces with maas-provision fixes this, byut doesn't uninstalled, nor uninstalls tftpd-hpa
<bigjools> good
<roaksoax> bigjools: so I'll upload packages for testing tomorrow, and upload to the SRU queue
<roaksoax> and we should be good to go
<bigjools> roaksoax: excellent
<bigjools> will be happy to see the back of the old version
<bigjools> we need to prepare release notes because it won't work out the box after the upgrade
<bigjools> the dhcp/dns won't be configured
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah! DNS/DHCP will definitely need to be updated
<roaksoax> ./configured
<bigjools> unless you can script something to migrate the existing cobbler config to the db
<bigjools> a little tough since the cluster won't have registered yet
<bigjools> so anyone who upgrades will be broken
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah, I wouldn't rely on the migration though, that's more of an accident waiting to happen
<raywang> Hello bigjools I'm have problem with dhcp issue with new stable maas
<bigjools> a problem with an issue eh?
<raywang> bigjools, the dhcpd is not started, and when I run 'sudo start maas-dhcp-server",   there is still not a dhcp daemon running
<raywang> lol sorry
<raywang> bad English
<bigjools> :)
<bigjools> that's ironic because I have an issue with a problem
<raywang> heh
<bigjools> raywang: what is in syslog when you start the service?
<roaksoax> and upstart log too
<raywang> bigjools, no log
<roaksoax> raywang: there's no apparmor log either?
<bigjools> so yeah, upstart next
<raywang> let me check
<roaksoax> bigjools: fixes for the ephemral proxy stuff have not been backported to 1.2 right?
<raywang> /etc/maas/dhcpd.conf does not exist.  Aborting.
<raywang> maas-dhcp-server stop/pre-start, process 15527
<bigjools> roaksoax: no, because the proxy feature is not in 1.2 at all
<raywang> in upstart log
<raywang> dhcpd.conf is not present by default installation?
<roaksoax> raywang: did you install maas-dhcp?
<raywang> roaksoax, yes I did
<roaksoax> raywang: and maas-dns?
<bigjools> did you configure the cluster in the UI?
<raywang> ii  maas-dhcp                 1.2+bzr1360+dfsg-0ubuntu1
<bigjools> raywang: ^
<roaksoax> bigjools: ok! cool! I think eventually we would need a fix for that, since that's one of the issues that were present in the drill
<raywang> bigjools, i have no idea what else I  need to configure the cluster
 * roaksoax off to bed
<raywang> roaksoax, good night
<bigjools> roaksoax: :/
<bigjools> nn
<bigjools> roaksoax: go into the settings page, find the cluster and edit it
<bigjools> you need to set network params
<bigjools> they are not migrated from old installations
<bigjools> roaksoax: this is exactly what we just talked about :)
<raywang> bigjools, your suggest is quite helpful, let me check how to configure dhcp from web UI
<roaksoax> night all
<roaksoax> bigjools: i meant the Proxy issue is what we found in the drills :)
<bigjools> roaksoax: yeah, I know
<roaksoax> :)
 * roaksoax -> bed
<roaksoax> goodnight
<bigjools> feature not in 1.2 though ...
<bigjools> :(
<raywang> bigjools, so make change of eth to be manage DHCP and DNS, right?
<bigjools> raywang: yes (sorry, was distracted)
<bigjools> raywang: also set the network params
<raywang> bigjools, what do you mean by newwork params e.g. ?
<bigjools> there's a page of DHCP settings
<bigjools> netmask etc
<raywang> yes
<raywang> bigjools,ok, not all the options are required, like broadcast, right ? :)
<bigjools> raywang: it is required
<raywang> bigjools, i see,
<raywang> bigjools, what does "router IP" , is it "gateway"?
<bigjools> yes
<raywang> hmm, a bit confusing by the name :)
<bigjools> you might think so but I could not possibly comment
<raywang> bigjools,  lol , thanks anyway
<bigjools> raywang: you are very welcome!
<raywang> i'll try it right away
<raywang> bigjools, hi you idea is extremely helpful, thanks :)
<bigjools> great
<raywang> bigjools, but there are a lot of error message during the enlish process, seems like there is no place to set dns server
<bigjools> you have to do that bit yourself
<raywang> bigjools, and which version of juju do you recommend to use? main or ppa:juju/pkg?
<bigjools> maas runs a dns server but you need to make sure anything that needs to resolve node names has it in resolve.conf
<raywang> bigjools, ok.... seems like where i can set the dns server for enlisted node
<bigjools> resolv.conf even
<bigjools> the nodes pick it up from the dhcp server
<bigjools> I can't say about juju
<raywang> bigjools, so , you mean set the nameserver in /etc/resolve.conf on maas server?
<bigjools> that would be a good start yes
<raywang> bigjools, i mean the client (enlisted node) fail to download packages from archive.ubuntu.com
<raywang> bigjools, so I need to set a dns server (e.g. nameserver 8.8.8.8 in /etc/resolve.conf on maas server)
<bigjools> raywang: ah, so by default it proxies through a squid on the maas host
<bigjools> so if that can't look anything up then yes, you're broken
<raywang> bigjools, but seems like the client is not using maas server as a proxy server during enlisting and commissioning  stage
<raywang> bigjools, i understand client will use maas server as a proxy server during "allocated to root" (installation) stage
<raywang> bigjools, let me clear it up. :)    there will be three stages, I will call them:
<raywang> 1. enlisting stage (first boot)
<raywang> 2. commissioning stage (second boot)
<raywang> 3. installation stage (third boot, which need to be allocated to some user)
<raywang> during the No.1 No2. stages, I see it is accessing archive.ubuntu.com for download something, but i guess i need to set the nameserver for it at somewhere
<bigjools> it will go via the maas server
<bigjools> so as long as your maas server can access the internets, it's all ok
<bigjools> I have to go now
<bigjools> good luck
<raywang> bigjools, maas server can go online, but client can't resolve the dns name.
<raywang> bigjools, ok, tons of thanks :D
<raywang> hello bigjools,  still awake? :)
<raywang> Hi guys, i have problem with new juju bootstrap with new maas & new juju, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5572716/   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5572706/, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5572785/, anyone can help me out? thanks a lot :)
<de_munk> Is it possible to deploy multiple juju charms in one maas node?
<roaksoax> rvba: howdy!! I'm fine with postponing the SRU< but please keep in mind that next week is Feature Freeze...
<rvba> roaksoax: Yeah, I know this is less than ideal.  allenap and I are currently working on it.
<roaksoax> rvba: ok awesome! thank you!
<allenap> roaksoax: We're trying to fix something that was incorrectly implemented under time pressure, and now we're under release time pressure to fix it. It's going to be wrong again if we do that, and we're going to be back chasing our tails again :-/
<allenap> roaksoax: It's not your fault, don't get me wrong. I'm just venting a little :)
<roaksoax> allenap: heh no worries, I do understand the frustration :)
#maas 2013-03-01
<roaksoax> rvba: howdy!! I was wondering if you guys already have a ETA for the multiple environments storage fix? I just wanna have on idea on when we can do the SRU
<rvba> roaksoax: Hi.  We just finished sketching out a plan for this.  Now we're working on the code. End of next week seems like a reasonable ETA. <- allenap, what do you say?
<allenap> rvba: Yeah, that sounds about right.
<roaksoax> rvba: awesome, thanks!
<roaksoax> rvba: so what are the reasons why trunk maas can't run in precise?
<roaksoax> other than dependencies
<rvba> roaksoax: there is only the dependencies issue AFAIK
<rvba> The only reason we have 2 branches (trunk and 1.2) is because we added 2 new features in trunk that were considered "too much" to be SRUed.
<roaksoax> rvba: which ones are those?
<rvba> roaksoax: offline operation and user commissioning scripts
<roaksoax> rvba: ack! thanks
<rvba> np
<roaksoax> rvba: and kernel params too
<roaksoax> rvba: what are the dependencies that differ?
<rvba> roaksoax: I think kernel params have been backported to 1.2
<roaksoax> rvba: nah
<roaksoax> rvba: what are the dependencies that trunk has that make it impossible to work on precise?
<rvba> roaksoax: I don't know offhand
<rvba> roaksoax: 1.2 and trunk are so similar that I even wonder how the dependencies differ…
<roaksoax> rvba:  iirc bigjools did ssy that trunk wont eork in prrcise
<roaksoax> rvba: ok this it what i'll do
<roaksoax> rvba: i'll upload 1.2 to raring, then to precise-proposed and quantal-proposed before FF
<roaksoax> rvba: once I do that, I'll upload trunk to raring
<roaksoax> before FF
<roaksoax> rvba: but then when your fix is really, will upload it to -precise-proposed and quantal-proposed
<rvba> roaksoax: do we really have to upload now?
<roaksoax> rvba: i', not really concerned with raring TBH
<roaksoax> rvba: and the upload to -proposed will sit there for a while
<roaksoax> rvba: and once it gets approved it will be there for SRU verification
<roaksoax> so it is not really gonna be released right after upload
<roaksoax> rvba: as far as raring, nobody will be upgrading current environments right? since raring is still in development
<rvba> roaksoax: if yes, then I suggest you don't upload the last version.  But instead r 1438 in trunk and r 1361 in 1.2
<roaksoax> rvba: the plan is to get multiple environments fix rather than a new feature for the SRU
<rvba> Because we've changed the way the file storage works and that change will only be properly complete when the fix we're working on will be released.
<roaksoax> smoser: ^^
<roaksoax> rvba: right but upgrading from 1363 to 136X should be fixed right?
<rvba> roaksoax: what do you mean?
<smoser> ugh.
<smoser> roaksoax, unless daviey or sru team told you otherwise, just upload something to raring. its a pre-relesae snapshot. thats fine. it has bugs.
<roaksoax> rvba: so if I release 1363 (1.2) to raring, then I release 136X (which contains your fix), then upgrading will fix the problem right?
<smoser> whether or not we wait for the multiple-environment bug fix or not to upload to -proposed (quantal and precise) is un-related.
<roaksoax> smoser: yeah that's what I'm planning to do
<smoser> and i'd just upload a trunk snapshot to raring.
<smoser> somethign that passed basic test.
<roaksoax> smoser: i'll upload lp:maas/1.2 to raring, then to {precise,quantal}-proposed, and since it is gonna sit there for a while we'll wait for the bug to be released in trunk and update -proposed . But in the meantime, upload a trunk snapshot
<roaksoax> do I make sense?
<rvba> roaksoax: it will, but it you use 1363 you might encounter serious bugs.
<smoser> why do you bother uploading maas/1.2 to raring ?
<roaksoax> rvba: yes which is why it will be sitting in -proposed :)
<smoser> ugh.
<smoser> don't upload something to -proposed that we're not happy to release.
<rvba> +1
<rvba> The bug we're fixing is really ugly.
<smoser> but i'm do not think that this maas multi-user thing is significant.
<smoser> no one is using that
<smoser> and its not a regression
<rvba> It is.
<smoser> it is a regression from something in ubuntu ?
<roaksoax> ok then I'll upload trunk to -raring
<smoser> rvba, ?
<roaksoax> trunk will be released as 1.3
<roaksoax> and SRU will have 1.2~bzr136X, which is nowhere in the archives
<smoser> wait to see if rvba says this is a regression, but otherwise, i'm fine with that.
<rvba> smoser: this is really tricky tbh.
 * rvba thinks
<smoser> "tricky" isn't answering the question :)
<roaksoax> if it gets rejected by the SRU team because we are backpoirting a new upstream which is nowhere in ubuntu, then we are screwed :)
<rvba> smoser: That's why I need to think :)
<smoser> roaksoax, honestly, if it does, then that is silly.
<smoser> because, as you've suggested, there is a very stupid workaround for that process requirement.
<roaksoax> smoser: well I came across a situation like that long time ago and was told "you can only backport something that is in the archive"
<smoser> roaksoax, then if you want to, upload a 1.2 to raring. i'm fine with that too.
<smoser> but i tihnk that it wont be a sticking issue on sru
<rvba> smoser: I think it's a regression.  If you have 2 users, you'll definitely see a regression.
<smoser> remember, you're also not allowed to entirely new packages
<smoser> or features.
<smoser> rvba, you see that if you have 2 users on current quantal mas and you upgrade to 1.2 ?
<smoser> is that what your'e saying ?
<rvba> Yes.
<smoser> if only we had unit tests
<smoser> then we'd neer see bugs like this.
<smoser> roaksoax, i say hold off on it then. i dont want to upload a regression to sru.
<roaksoax> smoser: right but this time we got a TB exeption
<smoser> but imo upload whatever you want to raring. we're already in major exception mode.
<smoser> this little thing is a very minor exception.
<rvba> smoser: this problem is not because of the lack of unit tests.  It;s because we had to rush something to meet a crazy deadline at some point, and now we're paying the price for it.
<roaksoax> i will just upload trunk to raring
<smoser> and doing the dance to avoid that exception will cause you to make another exception (FFE)
<roaksoax> i'll continue as suggested, upload trunk (1.3) to raring, and SRU 1.2
<smoser> roaksoax, right. but dont bother sruing without the fix for bug 11239986
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 11239986 could not be found
<smoser> 1123986
<roaksoax> smoser: i won't SRU until it gets fixed
<rvba> roaksoax: why don't you upload 1.2 revision 1361 and trunk revision 1438 ?
<roaksoax> rvba: 1263 has IPMI fixes
<roaksoax> err 1363
<rvba> The problem is only that right now, we're half way through fixing the multiple env bug.
<roaksoax> and I need to make available those IPMI fixes to raring too
<roaksoax> but we need tests for them
<roaksoax> so that will take me couple days maybe
<roaksoax> and then i'll upload trunk to raring
<roaksoax> wait for your fix
<roaksoax> and upload 1.2 tyo -proposed
<rvba> Ok, I take it no one is using raring in prod now so it does not really matter.
<roaksoax> exactly
<rvba> Just don't upload the current tip of trunk or 1.2 before next week's fix to an important place :)
<roaksoax> raring is fine to have bugs so raring is not really a concern
<rvba> Right.
<rvba> So you'll wait until next week for the other uploads right?
<roaksoax> rvba: yeah
<rvba> roaksoax: ok, thanks.
<roaksoax> rvba: no worries :) just fix that bug i'll take care of the rest :)
<rvba> roaksoax: we're on it, you can trust me.
<roaksoax> i do :)
<roaksoax> you've never disappointed so I'm really not concerned :)
<rvba> Good :)
#maas 2014-02-24
<Lord_Set> Greetings. So does anyone know if there are any planned projects or current projects with MAAS using the Cisco Nexus API to allow you to provision MAAS nodes into automatically created private vlans or networks and automate other network fuctions through the Cisco Nexus switch platform? I know this will get easier for KVM with the 1000V virtual switch for virtualization but there are a lot of
<Lord_Set> applications and uses outside of virtualization as well.
<jtv> Not being planned for 14.04, our current milestone.  Don't know about after; I know some people will be wanting things like that.
<bigjools> Lord_Set: we were discussing it but no active plans right now
<bigjools> would be a nice feature
<bigjools> patches welcome :)
<Lord_Set> Hello there bigjools. Guessing you are a MAAS dev?
<bigjools> Lord_Set: both jtv and I are
<Lord_Set> Awesome. Thanks again for the help the few times I have asked.
<bigjools> welcome
<Lord_Set> Like I have said before I think MAAS and Juju dominate Mirantis. So much better on so many levels. I just wish some of the features of the Mirantis portal and config page were in MAAS.
<bigjools> Lord_Set: please file bugs for anything you would like to see
<Lord_Set> I will. What do you use for your bug repository?
<bigjools> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas
<Lord_Set> Thanks
<jtv> bigjools: do you think there's any chance that this test failure might have happened because our signals restart named/bind too often and, say, run us out of ports?  https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/ui-node-networks/+merge/207632/comments/487817/+download
<bigjools> jtv: entirely possible, but wtf is it happening now all of a sudden
<bigjools> jtv: if that is the reason, my context manager is going to be quite useful :)
<jtv> I'm not getting it either.  It's as if we're running some additional thread behind the tests.
<jtv> I've got one very thin theory on why that other intermittent failure might have happened, but I'm clutching at straws: "maybe make_file() called time.time() for some reason."
<bigjools> let me finish getting my head around this branch and then I'll look more closely
<bigjools> jtv: any idea why post_save would have our callback in its receivers *twice* ?
<bigjools> (Pdb) self._live_receivers(sender)
<bigjools> [<function dns_post_save_NodeGroup at 0x302a5f0>, <function post_save_callback at 0x3032140>, <function post_save_callback at 0x3032398>]
<bigjools> I think my change just exposed a bug
<bigjools> oh, hahaha I see what's going on
<bigjools> oh dear
<jtv> ?
<bigjools> both dhcp_post_edit_status_NodeGroup and dhcp_post_edit_name_NodeGroup get fired
<bigjools> for this code:
<bigjools>         nodegroup.name = new_name
<bigjools>         nodegroup.save()
<bigjools> no idea why
 * jtv looks
<bigjools> I'm digging
<bigjools> pdb has been hot today
<jtv> Doesn't look as if that should be firing...  unless maybe the value gets normalised during cleaning somehow.
<jtv> I don't suppose the status gets updated while reconfiguring?
 * jtv throws another we've-talked-about-this look in the direction of signals
<jtv> Are you sure there were no other changes to that nodegroup?
<bigjools> signals have caused much pain
<jtv> But yes, I've observed some double-firing.
<jtv> Yup.  What you'd call a pain signal.
<bigjools> danger zone
 * jtv gently drops the pun on the ground, raises his hands, and backs up 3 paces
<bigjools> so the status changed when saving the name change
<bigjools> wtf
<bigjools> (Pdb) getattr(instance, delta_flag)
<bigjools> ((1,), (0,))
<bigjools> jtv: so somewhat stumped here
 * jtv looks up those numbers
<jtv> !
<jtv> Oh noes
<jtv> That's a change from Pending to Accepted.
<jtv> So I think what's going on there is auto-acceptance.
<jtv> Urgh
<jtv> The factory method creates the NodeGroup (and it gets saved).  And _then_ it sets the status and some other properties, and saves again.
<bigjools> oh bloody hell
<bigjools> yes I remember seeing that earlier
<bigjools> stupidity
<jtv> No idea why we do that.  But expect more breakage.
 * bigjools grinds teeth
<jtv> I'm getting tired of doing that.  Know a good teeth-grinder?
<bigjools> jtv: hang on
<bigjools> why would it do this *here* when I do a node.save() in test code?
<bigjools> this is not in the factory
<bigjools> I bet this is because I tried to cheat the receivers...
<jtv> And you're quite sure that the call isn't happening in the factory?
<bigjools> it's the code I pasted above
<jtv> How exactly are you cheating the receivers?
 * bigjools makes WIP MP
<bigjools> https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/stop-dhcp-server-bug-1283114/+merge/207870
<jtv> (I bet our test suite could be faster without the signals, too)
<bigjools> yup
<bigjools> so basically I'm just blanking the receivers while doing some stuff
<jtv> Yuck...  post_save is a single global object with a receivers list!?  Are you sure?
<bigjools> yep
<bigjools> gross isn;'t it
<jtv> Very.
<jtv> I would expect the signals to be broken down by receiver type.  Which _would_ also explain what you're seeing.
<bigjools> yeah you have another one somewhere I just noticed.  GRAR
<bigjools> in fact 2
<bigjools> I just want to smash signals in the face
<jtv> Heyyy and what's this sender_receivers_cache?
<jtv> I really think it would be cleaner to make the handlers do nothing by default in tests, and selectively enable them where relevant.
<jtv> Like we did with DNS_CONNECT.
<bigjools> it's grotesque
<jtv> We _have_ done that with both actually...
<bigjools> yep
<bigjools> DHCP_CONNECT
<bigjools> it is required here
<jtv> So... shouldn't DHCP_CONNECT and DNS_CONNECT both be False in tests?
<bigjools> I need to kill more signals
<jtv> Yes, getting rid of them would be the ideal solution.
<bigjools> no I need DHCP_CONNECT as it's testing the dhcp callbacks
<bigjools> however the bloody factory causes more signals now I've fixed the underlying code
<bigjools> hence my context manager
<jtv> Shouldn't you just leave the enabling of DHCP_CONNECT to the last moment?
<bigjools> it does
<bigjools> but makes no difference to the f*@!ing signals
<jtv> But surely the actual handler exits immediately when DHCP_CONNECT is not set..?
<bigjools> jtv: oh good grief I can see what';s going on
<jtv> ?
<bigjools> jtv: the code was relying on DHCP_CONNECT being false to return a [] from get_interfaces_managed_by
<bigjools> but my code ploughs on regardless now
<bigjools> this is such a grotesque hack
<jtv> Wouldn't it make more sense to start the handler with "if not DHCP_CONNECT then give up"?
<bigjools> jtv: eminently so
<bigjools> which is what I just did
<bigjools> rvba: I hope my needs-fixing made sense?
<melmoth> hi there. I have been asked to help someone using maas about a "slowiness in the region controller syslogd" when one use juju add-machine
<melmoth> i do not have much information to be honest...But, is this sort of thing, common, or ring a bell to anyone ?
<hazmat> hi folks, just curious wrt to progress on vlan stuff
<manishanker_> Hi i am new to MAAS .I am trying to install MAAS in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS . i have succeded in installing .Once i log in to the Dashboard ,i keep getting this error  The region controller does not know whether any boot images have been imported yet. If this message does not disappear in 5 minutes, there may be a communication problem between the region worker process and the region controller. Check the region worker's logs for signs
<jpds> manishanker_: That's not an error.
<jpds> manishanker_: And you've forgetten to run: sudo maas-import-pxe-files
<manishanker_> Sorry
<roaksoax> manishanker_: http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/install.html#import-the-boot-images
<manishanker_> i ran the command still i am getting that error
<jpds> Did you wait five minutes like it tells you? :)
<manishanker_> Yes i did :P
<manishanker_> I have a query regarding Region controller
<manishanker_> I have installed MAAS and its components on server -a . Can i add its Mac address while i am creating nodes or do i have to add mac address of other servers ?
<roaksoax> manishanker_: if the machines PXE boot off MAAS dsirectly, you can just let them register themselves automatically
<roaksoax> you wouldn't have to add any machine
<manishanker_> Thanks roaksoax
<manishanker_> quit
<fader> Hmm, is there a minimum amount of RAM needed to run MaaS?  I have a VM with 4G and it's getting OOMs after 3-4 minutes when I run the code from trunk
<fader> Not sure if that's a leak or if you just really need more RAM
<roadmr> fader: I'm using 4GB on my maas controller and it works just fine
<roadmr> fader: based on "free" output, 2 GB should also work
<roadmr> fader: (this is from packages available for trusty, though)
<fader> roadmr: Yeah, that's what I thought, as I've got a controller with 4GB running some older (released) version of maas
<fader> So probably a leak somewhere, hopefully not in the code I was trying to hack into it :)
<roadmr> you broke it :P
<fader> I don't *think* I did :)  I'm going to blame med_ for no good reason.
<med_> perfect
 * med_ reads scrollback a bit
<fader> :)
<med_> morning fader.
<med_> (well, morning out here in the West)
<fader> med_: Morning!  (Still here too for another 15m)
<med_> maas controller is typically a VM
<med_> so be surprising if it took killer amounts of RAM but not too surprising if it was a seive for memory containtment
<med_> fader, if you are running "pure" upstream *unhacked* you'd want to bug file that issue.
<fader> med_: Yeah, I was afraid of that :/  Going to try a clean branch and make sure I still see that behavior
<fader> (I'm pretty sure nothing I touched would have done it but might as well be sure)
<med_> nodz.
 * med_ shouldn't even be in this channel...
<fader> med_, roadmr: Since you guys are around and might know, what's the process for submitting patches for maas?  I don't see anything in the hacking guide
<fader> Is it just submit a merge request on lp?
<med_> roaksoax, ^
<fader> Ta
 * med_ truly doesn't know..... 
<bjf> i have maas importing pxe files now. how can i get the maas ui to add trusty as one of the options to install on new nodes?
#maas 2014-02-25
<Lord_Set> bigjools or jtk you around?
<bigjools> yup
<Lord_Set> Do you have any good examples of comissioning scripts?
<bigjools> I have examples, you might not call them good
<Lord_Set> One of our developers was looking to see some examples
<Lord_Set> Any example will work
<bigjools> if you look in the code metadataserver/models/commissioningscript.py
<bigjools> the built-in scripts are there
<Lord_Set> Ok thanks
<svetmy> Hi, are there any samples of custom commissioning scripts, i.e. user defined scripts. E.g. I'm trying to install webmin, custom packages, after installation of a node.
<svetmy> ?
<bigjools> svetmy: commissioning scripts are not for installation tasks
<bigjools> you need to use cloud-init scripts for that
<bigjools> Lord_Set: did your friend see my response?
<bigjools> svetmy: hello you pinged out, did you see my response?
<svetmy> no, sorry, could you pl repost?
<bigjools> svetmy: commissioning scripts are not for installation tasks
<bigjools> you need to use cloud-init scripts for that
<bigjools> jtv1: was your randomly failing test this one?
<bigjools> FAIL: maasserver.views.tests.test_rpc.RPCViewTest.test_rpc_info_when_rpc_running
<jtv1> No.
<jtv> I filed:
<jtv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1283918
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283918 in MAAS "Intermittent test failure: test_wait_script_waits_for_lldpd" [High,Triaged]
<jtv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1284418
<bigjools> ok
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1284418 in MAAS "Intermittent test failures in TestDNSConfigModicfications: "dig" returns 9" [High,Triaged]
<bigjools> trying another run
<bigjools> jtv: I am ->this<- close to doing a mass rename of DHCP_CONNECT and DNS_CONNECT
<bigjools> because what it actually means is, RUN_DHCP_JOBS
<jtv> I wish there were a way to speed up the build.  It's getting tediously slow.
<bigjools> which build?
<jtv> "make"
<jtv> In a maas branch.
<bigjools> mine is quick enough
<bigjools> are you pulling deps every time?
<jtv> That's what it seems to be doing, yes.
<bigjools> I have a trick for you
<bigjools> ~/.buildout/default.cfg:
<bigjools> download-cache = /home/<you>/.buildout/cache
<bigjools> eggs-directory = /home/<you>/.buildout/eggs
<jtv> mkdir ~/.buildout
<jtv> gvim ./buildout/default.cfg
<jtv> Anything else that needs to go in there?
<bigjools> sigh :)
<bigjools> you're welcome
<jtv> Do we have this documented anywhere?
<bigjools> doubt it
<jtv> Until we finally ditch buildout, I mean...
<bigjools> we're moving away from buildout
<bigjools> are you using a sandbox checkout as well?
<bigjools> which makes things ever moar quickerer
<jtv> Well let's see about getting this set up first...
<jtv> After that, I'd be ecstatic to speed it up even more.
<bigjools> ok I'm going to eat, I'll explain on my return
<jtv> Thanks.
<jtv> bigjools: the buildout config needed a section header, but with that, I'm down to 8 seconds.  Thanks!
<bigjools> jtv: woops yes sorry
<bigjools> jtv: can speed it up more though
<bigjools> I use no-tree branches
<bigjools> and have a single lightweight checkout with the files
<bigjools> and use bzr switch to change branches
<bjf> i have maas importing trusty pxe files now. how can i get the maas ui to add trusty as one of the options to install on new nodes?
<bigjools> bjf: you probably need a newer version
<bjf> bigjools, a newer version of MAAS ? i've installed the stock saucy, do i need to switch to the cloud archive?
<bigjools> bjf: umm, saucy doesnt know anything about trusty, no
<bigjools> you need a trusty maas running on trusty
<bjf> bigjools, but in the future i'll always want to be able to install the current development seris
<bjf> bigjools, as one of the options
<bigjools> bjf: unless someone invents a time machine that won't be possible I'm afraid
<bigjools> I think there's an outstanding bug to support this but it's not high priority
<jtv> bigjools: get_interfaces_managed_by actually grew out of is_dhcp_managed_by, which had the DHCP_CONNECT check in it.
<jtv> is_dhcp_managed_by was originally is_dhcp_managed.
<jtv> So the DHCP_CONNECT check has been in there for years — I just had to change it from returning a boolean to returning a set of managed interfaces.
<jtv> (And no, I didn't write the original :)
<bigjools> jtv: ok :)
<jtv> rvba: I'd be quite interested to know how you're fixing the scaling on the node/MAC multi-selection widget!
<rvba> jtv: well, I'm not fixing the whole problem, just part of it.
<rvba> jtv: making the widget usable when we have hundreds of MAC is doable (that's what I'm doing).
<rvba> jtv: make the widget usable when we have tens of thousands of MACs is another story.
<rvba> s/make/making/
<jtv> The worry there is of course not so much that the widget won't work well, because people aren't going to do that stuff manually.  The problem there I think is that the page will have trouble loading.
<rvba> jtv: yes indeed, with tens of thousands of MACs the page will be horribly slow, if not completely broken.
<jtv> I'll just add a separate card for that.
<rvba> jtv: What I think we should do is remove the widget entirely if we have more than, say, 500 MACs.
<jtv> That'd do it...
<rvba> Replace the whole widget with a message saying to use the API.
<jtv> Or a widget on the Node page.
<jtv> But, yes, at scale the API is the more systematic answer.
<jtv> Stepping out for a bit.
<bigjools> rvba: we need two widgets IMO
<rvba> bigjools: the second widget (the one that can cope with a lot of MACs) would have to be developed from scratch I'm afraid.  It's a lot of work for very little gain.
<bigjools> rvba: it doesn't need to cope with a lot of MACs
<bigjools> we need a node picker, which when picked, sets up the MAC picker
<bigjools> thereby narrowing down the selection
<bigjools> could even do cluster -> node -> mac
<rvba> The first picker will need to cope with a lot of nodes.
<rvba> We're down to the same pb.
<bigjools> yes but picking nodes is easier as we can make it work like the tag picker on LP
<bigjools> you can search on name
<bigjools> presenting hundreds of nodes to click on is not useful
<rvba> Right, it's definitely possible.  But it's not trivial.
<bigjools> this is an interesting problem - I am inclined to defer it actually rather than rushing :/
<rvba> Interesting / JS
<rvba> E_CONTRADICTION
<bigjools> :)
<jpds> bigjools: Ping.
<jpds> Anyone have any idea how I can debug this? http://people.canonical.com/~jpds/cannot-find-disk.png
<jtv> jpds: not really, but the error itself is not specific to MAAS.
<jtv> Some people on the internet seem to be getting that error, but not a lot...  From what I see it looks like it might be a hardware problem of some sort.
<jtv> Here's someone whose MBR looks to have been corrupt, leading to this error message: http://www.experts-exchange.com/Hardware/Storage/Q_26451031.html
<jpds> Well, the machine had just gone through the fastpath installer.
<jtv> roaksoax or smoser might be able to help.
<roaksoax> jpds: is this after a system install?
<roaksoax> jpds: that's either 1. MAAS is telling them to LOCALBOOT to the wrong location
<roaksoax> or parameter really
<roaksoax> or 2. The disk where the installation is is different?
<roaksoax> jpds: i'd suggest looking at the localboot pxe template
<jpds> roaksoax: I think UEFI is doing something funny.
<roaksoax> maybe
<Lord_Set> Greetings
<Lord_Set> How is everyone today?
#maas 2014-02-26
<Lord_Set> Are you able to comission MAAS nodes under one cluster controller and transfer ownership of them to another?
<bigjools> Lord_Set: no
<Lord_Set> :( alright
<Lord_Set> Thanks for talking to Dustin by the way. We are going to setup up a phone meeting with him on Tuesday with the CEO and lead developer and myself (lead network and systems engineer) to talk about ubuntu, maas and juju.
<bigjools> excellent
<bradm> anyone played with neutron much?  got openstack deployed with maas and juju and having weird neutron issues :-/
<Lord_Set> Which issues?
<Lord_Set> I used Neutron with the Cisco Nexus API
<Lord_Set> err use
<bradm> I'm seeing mtu issues when trying to boot juju on top of it, if I have the mtu on the neutron gateway set to 1500, instances won't boot - but if I drop the instance MTUs down to under 1500, say 1456, it works fine
<Lord_Set> Which network infrastructure do you have?
<bradm> its all Cisco kit - we've moved most if if not all of it to Cisco Nexus stuff
<bradm> the Nexus switches are pretty new to us, this is the first thing we're using them for
<Lord_Set> Alright. Was just trying to get an idea. I have never seen that issue before though I have some ideas of what may be causing it. Though are you using GRE or Vlans?
<bradm> GRE, which is why we're playing with mtu
<Lord_Set> I haven't had much luck with GRE and honestly not a fan of it
<bradm> if I tweak the neutron dhcp agent to hand out mtu of 1456, things seem to work better, but it'd be much preferred if we didn't have to do it
<Lord_Set> Especially when using the Nexus switches
<bradm> I was of the understanding that you needed a mtu of > 1500 on the physical boxes if you wanted to leave the instances VMs on 1500, due to the overhead of GRE
<Lord_Set> Correct
<Lord_Set> GRE has a pretty beefy overhead and if you don't have good nics to offload you WILL have performance hits and issues
<bradm> at this point we're not even seeing it working, let alone looking at performance
<Lord_Set> What was your reasoning for using GRE?
<bradm> hm, but if setting the neutron gateway to 1546 doesn't fix it, I wonder if that means something else in the chain isn't set right
<bradm> Lord_Set: wasn't really my choice, its a project I've been finishing off from someone else
<Lord_Set> Without seeing a network map and your configs and neurton configs it is hard to speculate.
<bradm> yeah, fair enough, these things are pretty complex
<bradm> but at least it sounds like my base reasoning about the mtu is right, I just need to figure out where else in the chain it might be breaking
<Lord_Set> I am super close to being a CCIE... Network engineering is my cup of tea with Cisco especially. I am sure I could help if I could get more info.
<bradm> what sort of info would you need?
<Lord_Set> Copies of the switch/router configs, a network map and your neutron config
<bradm> the physical ports aren't real interesting, they've just got a description and a switchport access vlan ###
<Lord_Set> Is this a test, development or production network?
<bradm> its going to be production once we get things going
<bradm> but I can mess around with settings right now
<Lord_Set> Alright, well give this a try... make a /etc/neutron/dnsmasq-neutron.conf
<Lord_Set> put a single line in there
<Lord_Set> dhcp-option-force=26,1400
<bradm> yup, that works
<bradm> well, I have 1456, but that makes things move forward
<Lord_Set> Try 1400 specifically.
<bradm> oh, ok
<Lord_Set> It is what Cisco and Openstack are recommending for GRE it looks like now.
<bradm> ok, restarted neutron-dhcp-agent, and trying a bootstrap again
<Lord_Set> It seems higher mtu sizes are causing packet fragmentation
<Lord_Set> you will have to restart the neutron-server
<Lord_Set> service neturon-server restart
<bradm> oh, the dhcp-agent has been sufficent in the past to make things work - maybe thats why it hasn't worked fully
<Lord_Set> There are other services that are dependent of neutron-server that have to be restarted as well
<bradm> curious, there's no neutron-server service on ubuntu
<bradm> there's neutron-dhcp-agent, neutron-l3-agent, neutron-metadata-agent, and neutron-plugin-openvswitch-agent
<bradm> I'll just restart them all :)
<Lord_Set> Odd, what version are you running?
<bradm> 2013.2.1-0ubuntu1~cloud0, which is havana
<bradm> it seems about the same as with 1456, I'll keep trying it out
<Lord_Set> Are you able to check port statistics or use wireshark and see if it is fragmenting the packets even though the MTU is lowered?
<bradm> let me see..
<bradm> I have access to the switch, I'm just not a cisco type
<Lord_Set> sh int INTERFACE
<Lord_Set> you should look for underruns, overruns, and other RX errors
<bradm> none of those
<Lord_Set> That is good
<bradm> there are some ''giants''
<Lord_Set> Is this on a 1 or 10 gig interface?
<bradm> and these are actually some of the few ports that aren't on the nexus switch yet
<bradm> only 1gig interfaces
<Lord_Set> Ok
<Lord_Set> Well the giants are frames larger than 1518 bytes
<bradm> ah, which could be from GRE I'm guessing
<Lord_Set> Which model switch is that connected to currently?
<bradm> a 3750
<bradm> more specifically, a WS-C3750X-48P according to the config
<Lord_Set> What does "show system mtu" show you?
<bradm> hah, everything is 1500
<Lord_Set> Even Jumbo frames?
<bradm> yup
<Lord_Set> well then type "system mtu jumbo 9000"
<bradm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6997387/
<Lord_Set> for that to take effect you will have to reload the switch
<bradm> this switch does have some other stuff on it, I'd have to sort out a time to reload it
<Lord_Set> remember to copy run start or wr mem after typing that
<Lord_Set> Alright
<Lord_Set> That is very likely your issue
<bradm> I'm thinking it'll be easier for me to get these ports moved over to the nexus switch
<Lord_Set> Most likely
<bradm> I'm just about as far away from these switches as is physically possible right now :-/
<Lord_Set> heh
<Lord_Set> I know the feeling
<bradm> as in, they're on the other side of the world
<Lord_Set> if you end up being able to reload the switch you should also set the 10/100 mtu to 1546
<Lord_Set> system mtu 1546
<bradm> but that sure looks like it would explain why 1546 doesn't work on the neutron gateway
<Lord_Set> Yep
<bradm> how do you see mtu on the nexus switches?  could that be a problem too?
<Lord_Set> It is possible
<bradm> ? is my favourite cisco command. :)
<Lord_Set> lol
<Lord_Set> It is pretty magical
<Lord_Set> http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/support/docs/switches/nexus-5000-series-switches/112080-config-mtu-nexus.html
<Lord_Set> That will work for other model nexus switches as well
<bradm> haha, I'd just found that page via google and was reading
<bradm> it looks like everything is 1500 there as well, thats going to be the issue
<bradm> sweet, thats great, thanks for all your help, I can work on fixing all that up
<Lord_Set> No problem! Glad to help
<bradm> I really need to learn more Cisco side of things, I'm more of a linux sysadmin
<Lord_Set> Cisco is a whole world in itself... especially with the Nexus line of switches and can be pretty complex when you start tying storage networking into the mix.
<Lord_Set> With FCOE and FC in the same switch.
<bradm> yeah, definately, and things start getting hazy when you are talking Neutron too, with all the SDN
<Lord_Set> Yep
<Lord_Set> If you can convince whoever you need to I would strongly suggest rebuilding your openstack cluster to vlan based instead of GRE
<Lord_Set> a lot less headaches and super easy with the nexus api to automate everything
<bradm> sounds like a good idea, I'll have a look into it
<bradm> the fact we're using juju charms to deploy openstack might be a factor too, since I think they only do openvswitch right now - no reason that couldn't (nor indeed, shouldn't) change though, just more work.
<Lord_Set> http://blogs.cisco.com/datacenter/availability-of-the-nexus-1000v-cloud-networking-platform-for-openstack-unveiled-at-cisco-live/
<bradm> https://wiki.openstack.org/wiki/Cisco-neutron
<bradm> the charm says it only supports openvswitch though
<Lord_Set> Interesting.
<svetmy5> Hi! Gettng "TFTP prefix: unable to locate configuration file" on PXE boot of a node from maas. Please suggest the fix?
<bigjools> what state is the node in, in maas?
<bigjools> if it's still "Ready" you can't boot the node yet, maas needs to start it
<Lord_Set> Does MAAS support reporting to a log server?
<bigjools> the appserver logs are via Apache
<bigjools> as in, the threads are Apache threads so whatever Apaches does for logging
<bigjools> the celery daemons and pserv are standalone logs, so I don't think compatible with a log server
<Lord_Set> I was more looking at having the logging report to a log server such as Solarwinds
<Lord_Set> Specifically maas.log and pserv.log
<bigjools> yeah it would be a good idea to use syslog and ship a configuration to have separated logs
<bigjools> I don't know anything about Solarwinds
<Lord_Set> http://www.solarwinds.com/kiwi-syslog-server.aspx
<bigjools> ok so it's syslog compatible
<Lord_Set> Awesome
<svetmy5_> Hi, if i missed this could you please repost, i'm getting tftp prefix: configuration file not found from on booting from maas?
<bigjools> svetmy5_: [12:47:00] <bigjools> what state is the node in, in maas?
<bigjools> [12:47:22] <bigjools> if it's still "Ready" you can't boot the node yet, maas needs to start it
<svetmy5_> It doesn't get discovered by maas, i tried adding by mac address, so it's in commissioning state.
<bigjools> svetmy5_: can you pastebin the exact log please
<Lord_Set> Any reason why the maas.log would be empty?
<bigjools> Lord_Set: no errors to report I guess - what's in the apache logs?
<Lord_Set> Let me check
<Lord_Set> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6997820/
<bigjools> well...
<bigjools> that's a new one on me
<bigjools> jtv: any ideas? --^
<Lord_Set> rofl just my luck
 * jtv looks
<bigjools> reboot? :)
<Lord_Set> Already tried that.
<bigjools> or restart Apache
<Lord_Set> Done that too
<Lord_Set> and every other associated process
<Lord_Set> err service
<jtv> Looks as if either a stale lock hangs around, or we get stuck during startup.
<jtv> You may need to delete the lock file in /run/lock.
<jtv> We build the filename as '/run/lock/' + __name__, which I hope doesn't mean that the lock file will be called __main__.
<Lord_Set> I will look now
<Lord_Set> root@EZ-GAR-MAAS-01:/var/log/apache2# ls /run/lock
<Lord_Set> apache2                      EZ-GAR-MAAS-01.Dummy-1-3830     EZ-GAR-MAAS-01.MainThread-3691
<Lord_Set> EZ-GAR-MAAS-01.Dummy-1-1822  EZ-GAR-MAAS-01.Dummy-1-3831     maasserver.start_up.lock
<jtv> That's the one.
<jtv> start_up is the module name.
<Lord_Set> Ok. I will delete it.
<jtv> Once you're absolutely sure that you've killed the processes.
<jtv> This wasn't supposed to happen; we do register an atexit for cleaning up the lock.  But there's always a way to break it I suppose.
<bigjools> stop Apache first
<jtv> Yes, good idea.  :)
<Lord_Set> Well Apache started a lot faster that time
<Lord_Set> And that fixed my PXE issue as well generating the config file
<Lord_Set> lol and another odd one
<Lord_Set> FQDN
<Lord_Set> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached.master
<bigjools> great - is svetmy5_ your colleague?
<Lord_Set> Nope
<Lord_Set> err yes
<Lord_Set> Didn't realize that was him. He changed his name.
<Lord_Set> He is our lead developer
<jtv> I think I have an idea what that FQDN is...
<jtv> "dig" prints its errors to stdout, not stderr.
<Lord_Set> Ahh ok
<Lord_Set> I just found it amusing
<jtv> That it is, in a way.  I guess it must be the enlistment userdata calling "dig."
<jtv> I'll file a bug.
<jtv> Filed as bug 1284964
<ubot5> bug 1284964 in MAAS "Bad FQDN: ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached.master"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284964
<Lord_Set> Cool, thanks
<Lord_Set> If I specify the nameserver in the preseed instead of the string value should that fix it?
<jtv> AFAICT this happens in the enlistment preseed...  I don't know if we ever re-generate the hostname.
<jtv> But if the nameserver isn't responding, then the hostname is going to be problematic one way or another.
<jtv> Although yes, this does look as if it's ignoring any nameserver selection, doesn't it?
<Lord_Set> It does even though it is specified everywhere. I have also double checked all the config files just to make sure.
<Lord_Set> Though I have queried the local nameserver built into maas and it responds
<Lord_Set> I was thinking of setting the nameserver in the preseed_master
<Lord_Set> d-i     netcfg/get_nameservers  string 10.10.10.50
<bigjools> DHCP sets it, no need
<jtv> May have been a transient thing: maybe the nameserver was just restarting in response to a config change, or upgrading...
<bigjools> jtv: we should be using reload, not restart, for that anyway
<bigjools> for this very reason
<jtv> Yup.  There may be some finicky details though about what can be done with a reload and what will require a restart.
<bigjools> jtv: not that I know of! reload just tells it to re-read confug
<jtv> Yes, what I mean is that some daemons have some settings that they can't change with a mere reload.
<Lord_Set> There are a few things I have had to consistently change in configs to get some stuff working. For example the filename being specified in the dhcpd.conf as pxelinux.0
<Lord_Set> Uncommenting the tftp lines in the pserv.yaml as well
<bigjools> jtv: true, but I think named is designed so reloading and/or using rndc covers everything, as it's a sufficiently high-profile daemon
<bigjools> Lord_Set: you should not have to do any of that, I am surprised.  It works OOTB for me
<Lord_Set> Odd
<Lord_Set> From a fresh install of ubuntu server and then installing the MAAS and Juju packages or doing a install from the media and choosing to make the server a MAAS server?
<bigjools> installation of packages - but the latter does the same thing AFAIK
<bigjools> you need new packages I expect
<Lord_Set> I just rebooted the server
<bigjools> if you install from 12.04 media, then ... earrghhhh
<Lord_Set> Been installing from 13.10 media
<bigjools> phew
<Lord_Set> I will recheck versions once it is back up.
<Lord_Set> There aren't any maas or juju updates available to me so I am guessing I am current.
<Lord_Set> FYI jtv and bigjools, setting the nameserver in the preseed_master worked
<bigjools> huh
<bigjools> submit a patch!
<Lord_Set> heh, I had to manually add the nameserver
<Lord_Set> Not much of a patch
<jtv> So you bypassed the one offered by DHCP?
<bigjools> maybe the installer ignores it
<Lord_Set> DHCP wasn't passing it's configured nameserver to the preseed for some reason
<bigjools> it doesn't go to the preseed, it ends up in the dhcp client, which is supposed to set the resolv.conf, or dnsmasq config if dnsmasq being used
<Lord_Set> in the preseed_master what is the purpose of the d-i     netcfg/get_nameservers  string then?
<Lord_Set> Also, which log file would have ipmi errors in it?
<Lord_Set> Is MAAS using ipmitool in the background or doing custom calls via XML?
<bigjools> I don't know what d-i is using to set the nameserver, that setting might be an override
<bigjools> it spawns ipmitool
<Lord_Set> Ok
<bigjools> all from a template you can customise
<Lord_Set> I have odd issues with it and getting it to work with our mass amounts of HP DL360 and 380 G5 servers.
<Lord_Set> They have ILO version 2 which supports IPMI version 2 I believe.
<Lord_Set> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1086162
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1086162 in MAAS "IPMI based power management default to IPMI 1.5 based authentication" [High,Triaged]
<Lord_Set> Seems to be the same bug
<bigjools> someone is fixing that as we speak!
<Lord_Set> :)
<jtv> In fact I approved the MP earlier.
<jtv> Meanwhile, bigjools, you might like https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/use-mock-matchers/+merge/208272
<bigjools> jtv: \o/
<jtv> It's only a start.  I count 90 more instances of '\.assert_' after this.  :(
<bigjools> jtv: I'll just fix up my branch and land it
<jtv> Great, thanks.
<jtv> Really have to go at these things, or you get the worst of both worlds.
<bigjools> jtv: zoiks I completely forgot the docstrings on two classes
<jtv> Meanwhile, there's a whole bunch of new CSS lint.  No idea where it came from.  :(
<jtv> I thought you left the docstrings out deliberately.
<jtv> It slowed me down a bit in reading, but not very much.
<jtv> Although obviously these things do add up.
<bigjools> jtv: no, sorry, I fucked up
<jtv> Tsk.
<Lord_Set> Have you run any tests to see about the max number of servers able to reliably commission and install at once?
<Lord_Set> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6998135/
<Lord_Set> Another interesting error. Takes place after deleting a node, powering the server on and letting it preseed again.
<bradm> Lord_Set: that's generally what I see if I let the server try and enlist again
<Lord_Set> It looks like once you delete a node it isn't removing the hostname from the database for some reason
<Lord_Set> ugh, working through ipmi issues for the lose
<Lord_Set> bradm, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6998208/
<Lord_Set> Looks like it is an issue with the dhcp host map
<bradm> Lord_Set: huh, sure does
<Lord_Set> bigjools, are you still around?
<Lord_Set> jtv welcome back
<Lord_Set> Have you seen any ilo/ipmi issues where MAAS won't properly create it's own maas account in the ilo/ipmi? It sure thinks it does but doesn't generate any errors in any logs about it.
<jtv> Doesn't ring a bell, no.
<Lord_Set> On one server it isn't even pulling the ipmi information during the enlist... just leaves it blank
<Lord_Set> Ipmipower seems super picky...
<Lord_Set> Hopefully that team plans on working on it's issues soon
<bigjools> Lord_Set: I am back
<bigjools> so let me look at your questions in order
<bigjools> no, we've not done that concurrency testing.  We suspect it will be limited to bandwidth required for tftp/broadcast traffic on a LAN segment
<bigjools> umm I've never seen that node deletion error and I do A LOT of deletion + re-enlist cycles.  Weird.
<bigjools> Lord_Set: I've seen plenty of problems with creating ilo accounts.  We have a bunch of fixes landing/about to land in trunk for that, it's much more reliable now.
<Lord_Set> Any way I can get my hands on those fixes now? ;)
<bigjools> and yes ipmi is a PITA and quite flakey sometimes
<bigjools> sure, use the daily PPA :)
<Lord_Set> Because this is being a thorn in my side!
<Lord_Set> I will do so for sure
<bigjools> what hardware were you using again?
<Lord_Set> All HP DL360 and DL380 G5s
<bigjools> proliants?
<Lord_Set> Yep
<bigjools> I think there's a kernel bug when inserting the ipmi module
<Lord_Set> They use iLo 2.0 which supports IPMI 2.0 when updated to their latest firmware.
<bigjools> go into the enlist_userdata preseed and uncomment the IPMI_SI_PARAMS setting
<Lord_Set> Alright
<bigjools> I also saw some reports of the latest ilo firmware being rather buggy
<Lord_Set> It is a lot better than having IPMI 1.0
<bigjools> my proliants that I test with are 1.2 and seem ok, someone else on 1.3 is having trouble
<Lord_Set> They skipped 1.5
<Lord_Set> I have a lot of Dell 1950 G3, 2950 G3 and R805s that I will test with tomorrow.
<Lord_Set> All with DRAC
<bigjools> k
<bigjools> would be nice feedback for us!
<Lord_Set> glad to help
<Lord_Set> your project is fueling the backbone of what this startup is doing... well we plan to do once we get further into development
<bigjools> sweet
<bigjools> Lord_Set: this could be your duplicate hostname bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas-enlist/+bug/1081660
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1081660 in maas-enlist (Ubuntu) "If maas-enlist fails to reach a DNS server, the node will be named ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached"" [Critical,Triaged]
 * bigjools EODs
<Lord_Set> Looks like it
<Lord_Set> Or really close. I will have to go through the bug report to be sure.
<rvba> Lord_Set: basically if you have a node which has that name because the enlisting nodes can't reach a DNS server, if you try to enlist a second node (while still having the DNS problem) you'll have the {'hostname': [u'Node with t
<rvba> his Hostname already exists.']} error
<Lord_Set> Yeah I found the issue was becase of the preseed dns problem. Once I manually set the preseed nameserver the issue disapeered.
<rvba> rbasak: Hi there, I've got a question for you about uvtool: how can I get uvtool to use a particular version of Ubuntu, for instance Trusty beta1?
<Lord_Set> PXE booting with 10g nics kicks ass especially when installing to 6 drive raid 10 SSD arrays
<Lord_Set> bigjools, seen this one before? Happened after updating to daily ppa
<Lord_Set> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6998610/
<bigjools> Lord_Set: are you using trusty?
<bigjools> daily only works on trusty
 * bigjools away
<Lord_Set> That would explain it... Will upgrade to trusty now.
<Lord_Set> How do you reset a MAAS password in trusty?
<Lord_Set> I don't see the command under maas anymore
<jpds> Can someone tell me how I would manually fetch a file like pxelinux.cfg/01-00-25-90-7e-9e-20 ?
<jpds> I need to inspect what it contains.
<rbasak> rvba: off the top of my head: uvt-simplestreams-sync --source http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/daily release=trusty label=beta1 arch=...
<rbasak> rvba: then: uvt-kvm create ... release=trusty label=beta1 arch=...
<rbasak> rvba: "uvt-simplestreams-query" can be used with the same filter arguments to show you what you have. If you have arguments that narrow this list down to one, then uvt-kvm should be able to use it.
<rvba> rbasak: thanks.  So label=beta1 is just a simplestreams filter right?
<rbasak> rvba: right
<rvba> arges: that means we can use that for the ephemerals too.
<rvba> arges: oops, sorry.
<rvba> I meant allenap.
<jpds> rvba: Any idea about me?
<rbasak> rvba: oh, one error. You don't need --source. Beta images are in the "released" stream, not the "daily" stream, and the former is the default.
<rvba> rbasak: okay
<rbasak> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/streams/v1/com.ubuntu.cloud:released:download.json shows you what you can filter on. "ftype=tar.gz" is automatically added by uvtool, so it gets the right download type.
<rvba> jpds: I'll get back to you in a sec…
<rvba> rbasak: thanks, that's very useful.
<jpds> This is also rather interesting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6999107/
<rbasak> Err, "ftype=disk1.img" is automatically added by uvtool. That's the right download type :)
<rbasak> np!
<rvba> jpds: If you're using a recent version of MAAS, the easiest way to see that is to raise the log level in /etc/maas/maas_local_settings.py to "DEBUG".  Then /var/log/maas/maas.log will contain the content of all the requests that go through.
<jpds> rvba: So, /etc/maas/maas_local_settings.py; DEBUG = True.
<jpds> Oh, log: level: DEBUG.
<rvba> jpds: yeah, LOGGING_LEVEL = 'DEBUG'
<rvba> Then you need to restart apache2.
<jpds> rvba: Well, bizarrely, all maas.log shows is an OAuthUnauthorized error.
<jpds> rvba: Right, it's logging things to every file, but maas.log.
<rvba> o_O
<jpds> But it's certainly running.
<rvba> jpds: what version of MAAS are you using.
<rvba> ?
<jpds> rvba: cloud-archive:tools.
<rvba> Ah, that's why you're not seeing the content of the requests.
<jpds> Nooo. :(
<rvba> jpds: Let me think about another way…
<rvba> jpds: something you can do is thiss:
<rvba> this*
<rvba> Look in /var/log/apache2/access.log for requests like:
<rvba> http://localhost/MAAS/api/1.0/pxeconfig/?cluster_uuid=0c6ea249-fa34-45e1-bbee-706695cafb41&local=192.168.21.5&mac=00-e0-81-d1-b1-47&r
<rvba> (But with your MAC address, of course)
<rvba> Then use wget to reproduce the exact same request.
<rvba> It won't give you the complete template, but it will contain all the elements used by the provisioning server to produce the template.
<rvba> Basically the tftp server queries the MAAS server to get all the info it needs to produce pxelinux.cfg/01-00-25-90-7e-9e-20.  By doing what I described you recreate the request made by the tftp server to the MAAS server.
<jpds> Oh, pxeconfig instead of pxelinux.
<jpds> That's why I couldn't find anything in the apache logs.
<Lord_Set> I really need to sleep but keeping running into bugs and issues :(
<Lord_Set> Any of the MAAS team available?
<jpds> rvba: Yeah, we need the actually pxelinux input...
<jpds> Anyway I can fake the TFTP request?
<rvba> jpds: I've never done it so you'll have do some research about that but I don't see why you couldn't.
<Lord_Set> rvba you are a MAAS dev correct?
<jpds> rvba: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6999651/
<jpds> Well, clearly I have a different remote= in the Apache logs.
<jpds> Lord_Set: It's generally better if you ASK the question.
<Lord_Set> I am having issues with the enlistment detecting ILO/IPMI... I am currently running trusty 14.04 with the daily ppa as well.
<larry_> hello
<jamespage> Lord_Set, it would be so much easier if all server manufacturer did the same thing
<Lord_Set> James I concur
<jamespage> Lord_Set, is maas not able to detect/configure ipmi during enlistment
<jamespage> ?
<Lord_Set> Correct
<Lord_Set> It was doing it fine with 13.10
<jamespage> Lord_Set, does it set any data at all?
<Lord_Set> Nope
<jamespage> urgh - that's bad
<Lord_Set> Yeah :(
<Lord_Set> I am going to have to delve deep into it later with bigjools and jtk when they are back around. Or whatever devs are available.
<jamespage> Lord_Set, please raise a bug with details about what versions you are using and what type of server you are using
<jamespage> nice thing about bugs are they are async :-)
<Lord_Set> Yeah I will.
<Lord_Set> Though as a bonus MAAS without doing anything detects my broadcom 10g dual port nics.
<rvba> Lord_Set: Yes I am.  I'd be happy to help you but I'm pretty busy this afternoon.  If you encounter problems, please file bugs and we'll get back to you asap.
<rvba> rbasak: any idea what I'm doing wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6999893/
<rbasak> rvba: have you synced those things? Sorry if I wasn't clear - query queries what is synced locally. To query the remote end, use sstream-query (simplestreams package)
<rvba> rbasak: ah!  That's it, I thought it was querying the remote end.  Thanks!
<rbasak> Sorry (again) for the lack of documentation. I was going to hide in a corner and work on that this afternoon actually.
<rvba> Cool :).
<rvba> Hum, gpg error now… http://paste.ubuntu.com/6999909/
<rvba> rbasak: sorry to bother you again but any idea if I need to fiddle with gpg key before using sstream-query? ^
<rvba> rbasak: ah! nm, I got it.
#maas 2014-02-27
<Set_Phone> Hello
<Set_Phone> Bigjools you around
<bigjools> hi
<bigjools> you take various guises I see
<Set_Phone> So I upgraded to trusty. But now having ipmi enlistment issues
<Set_Phone> Yeah on my phone
<Set_Phone> Only error I get is "no power type detected"
<Lord_Set> Ok I am back. My phone had issues and missed whatever you may have responded earlier Bigjools.
<bigjools> could you elaborate with your problems
<Lord_Set> So every time I enlist a new node now no ipmi/ilo is detected at all.
<bigjools> what package version do you have
<Lord_Set> Of which exactly?
<bigjools> maas
<Lord_Set> Sec
<Lord_Set> 1.5+bzr1977-0ubuntu2
<bigjools> can you try the package in the daily PPA, it should have fixed this
<bigjools> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:~maas-maintainers/dailybuilds
<Lord_Set> Sure
<bigjools> then you will truly be bleeding edge
<Lord_Set> When updating MAAS do you recommend doing a regular upgrade or full-upgrade?
<bigjools> you're using aptitude?
<Lord_Set> Yes
<Lord_Set> I prefer it
<bigjools> don't, use apt-get
<Lord_Set> Ok
<Lord_Set> Why? Just curious
<bigjools> aptitude has different conflict resolution rules to apt-get, and the distro team only tests with apt-get
<Lord_Set> Ok makes sense
<bigjools> so you could end up with a bad installation
<bigjools> so apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lord_Set> I wish I knew that earlier
<bigjools> I never use plain upgrade
<Lord_Set> Alright I will try and re-enlist those nodes
<Lord_Set> hmm yay... give me a bit. I think I have a server issue now. Restarted the server after the update and ssh isn't responding now.
<bigjools> jtv: why is our customised CalledProcessError (ExternalProcessError) doing this?
<bigjools>         cmd = u" ".join(quote(self._to_unicode(part)) for part in self.cmd)
<bigjools> the base class version just prints cmd as a string
<jtv> bigjools: I guess to deal with bytes-shaped command-line args...
<bigjools> jtv: well particularly the join I mean
<jtv> Oh.  Because self.cmd is a list.
<bigjools> no, it's a string :)
<bigjools> look at the base class
<Lord_Set> What is the release date for 14.10?
<jtv> Does CalledProcessError take its command as a string?  I thought it was a list.
<bigjools> Lord_Set: April 17
<Lord_Set> Thanks. Looking forward to it!
<bigjools> jtv: the check_call stuff in PYthon does this:
<bigjools>         cmd = kwargs.get("args")
<jtv> So "cmd" is a list there.
<jtv> And then it converts that to a string..?
<bigjools> seems so
<jtv> Although actually... we don't normally call it with the command list in kwargs, do we?
<jtv> Normally this would make cmd be None.
<bigjools> it falls back to cmd = popenargs[0]
<jtv> Because we just pass check_call(['command', '--option', 'arg']) without kwargs.
<jtv> Ah, so it strips away the arguments and returns just the base command.
<jtv> Not ideal if the command is something like sudo!
<bigjools> yup!
<bigjools> I'll change the code so it provides a better error anyway
<bigjools> (fixing the omshell thing)
<jtv> Yes, CalledProcessError expects the problem to manifest as a non-zero return code.  What we have with omshell is a different reason to report failure.
<jtv> Not CalledProcessError, sorry.  The other one.  Ours.
<jtv> ExternalProcessError.
<bigjools> jtv: yeah, it exits with zero even if a command fails
<jtv> Which...
<jtv> Ewww.
<jtv> But hey, compared to the problems I've been having with dig lately, this is just run-of-the-mill evil.
<jtv> dig prints its errors to stdout.
<bigjools> yuuuup
<jtv> Which AFAICT we don't get to see when dig fails in tests, as happens sometimes.
<jtv> And our enlistment user data fails to check for an error return from dig, so we get error messages being used as hostnames.
<roaksoax> bigjools: alright
<roaksoax> i'm back
<roaksoax> bigjools: so, the problem is that if a user upgrades MAAS
<roaksoax> and then tries to enlist or commissioning new nodes
<roaksoax> then it will fail
<roaksoax> cause trusty images are not available anymore
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> are not available because they haven't been imported yet
<bigjools> roaksoax: I don't have a problem with that
<bigjools> people need to read release notes and pull images in
<bigjools> however I am open to be convinced otherwise
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah but this is not about people reading release notes. This is about supporting backwards compatibility to existing users
<roaksoax> bigjools: if you can avoid it, you should not just break them
<bigjools> roaksoax: there's nothing that's not backwardly compatible
<roaksoax> bigjools: Yahoo will be deploying their cloud in precise
<bigjools> import the image, move on
<bigjools> and nothing stops that
<roaksoax> bigjools: what if they upgrade to new cloud-archive and they hundreds of servers fail to enlist because something silly as defaulkt to only use trust
<roaksoax> trusty*
<roaksoax> such a silly thing can create big problems
<roaksoax> this is my opinion at least
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> let's collect some more opinions and see
<Lord_Set> Yahoo will be using MAAS to deploy a precise cloud?
<roaksoax> bigjools: alright! Tycho also raised his concern on the email IMHO. Not that I'm not against of doing it, I'm just thinking of the implications this might have
<bigjools> roaksoax: like I said, I am open, I just want to make sure we're not doing this because we're afraid of moving forwards, it's such a simple thing to get working
<roaksoax> indeed
<roaksoax> Lord_Set: it was just an example
<bigjools> jtv: plz to be reviewing: https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/omshell-remove-fail-bug-1285244/+merge/208521
<jtv> da tovarich
<jtv> bigjools: and could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/prefer-i386-if-arch-unknown/+merge/208525 ?
<bigjools> jtv: with pleasure
<bradm> this is interesting, every now and again my MaaS server gives me a 401 unauthorized, but if I repeat the command, works fine
<bradm> haven't figured out how to produce it on demand yet though
<bigjools> bradm: nonce re-use?
<bigjools> and I hate that word
<bradm> bigjools: this is for simple things like juju status against a maas based juju environment
<bradm> bigjools: in the same shell I run it multiple times, sometimes it just says unauthorized
<bigjools> bradm: one of two things usually: nonces or time is off
<bigjools> jtv: any idea why this is failing? https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1285233
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1285233 in MAAS "MacAddress.__unicode__: AttributeError: 'str' object has no attribute 'get_raw'" [Critical,Triaged]
<jtv> It was expecting a MAC object, and got a str instead.
<bigjools> no shit :)
<jtv> MAC is a wrapper which we needed to work around Django's awkward custom-field API.
<jtv> Basically, Django doesn't know whether the value it gives you to convert needs converting or not.
<bigjools> indeed
<jtv> So there _has_ to be a type difference that you can use to figure it out for yourself.
<bigjools> so self.mac_address is returning the string, not the MAC
<jtv> Looking up the bug...
<jtv> That looks like it may be a cleaning problem.
<jtv> Where sometimes you get to see the field value in its uncleaned state, sometimes in its cleaned state.
<jtv> I'd fix it by making the __unicode__ method capable of dealing with either.
<bigjools> yeah, more egregious hacks ...
<jtv> Because Django was written to Usually Work Easily instead of provide a solid framework.
<jtv> bigjools: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/bug-1283918/+merge/208530
<bigjools> jtv: given the machinations in MAC.__init__ how is _wrapped ever not a string?
<bigjools> IOW why is mac_address itself a string in the bug
<bigjools> ah nm
<bigjools> jtv: https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/mac-address-get-raw-bug-1285233/+merge/208537
<Lord_Set> I am watching the Ubuntu UDS Q - Next Steps for Hadoop on Ubuntu and it is a great video so far
<Lord_Set> So thoughts... for an admin workstation/server should I give Ubuntu Desktop or Server with Gnome installed on it over Windows Server 2012 R2? I am kind of skiddish about it is because I have like all my network administration and other tools all Windows based.
<jtv> Lord_Set: you could give those tools a whirl on WINE to scope out the change.
<Lord_Set> True, I completely forgot about WINE.
<Lord_Set> I swear everytime I import boot images I get the slowest mirror ever
<Lord_Set> That caps me at like 10,000kbps
<jtv> Poor kid.
<jtv> You're serious about the "k" in there, right?
<jtv> I mean, I've seen them at 10,000Bps.
<Lord_Set> Yes
<Lord_Set> I should be getting my full like 60,000 from here!
<jtv> Oh dear.  How _do_ you cope?
<Lord_Set> I know they must hate me when I download from Switch SuperNAP with our 1gbps line.
<Lord_Set> What are the ISP like in Lithuania?
<jtv> This is like something I sometimes do in office environments: "Slow?  Let me check... no, I'm downloading all Friday the 13th movies here and I'm getting nearly our full rated bandwidth!"
<jtv> Lithuania?  Good question.  I could probably ask someone.
<jtv> But I expect the answer: "cold."
<Lord_Set> Oh nm. Was just the server you are connected to.
<Lord_Set> Where are you from?
<jtv> The Netherlands.
<Lord_Set> Ahh ok. Good metal bands there.
<Lord_Set> So... still receiving "No Power Type Defined" after nodes have enlisted
<Lord_Set> What logs would you like?
<Lord_Set> I know the MAAS team is most likely busy but anyone want to help me debug and fix the ipmi autodetect function of maas enlistment for trusty using the daily maintainer ppa...
<jtv> (LS tried running maas_ipmi_autodetect_tool.py manually on a node and got this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7004118/ )
<rvba> jtv: so
<rvba> :)
<jtv> Hi once more.  :)
<rvba> jtv: the enlistment image was picked at random.  Without even checking if it's there or not.
<jtv> Typing in a slow ssh session just hurts the wrists anyway.  :)
<rvba> (But the connection seems to work)
<rvba> (Which is good news, you can use the lab now :))
<Lord_Set> picked at random?
<jtv> What I saw in the code I fixed was it picking an image that was actually available, for a given nodegroup, release, and purpose; but arbitrary arch.
<jtv> And "arbitrary" meant "first alphabetical," which usually worked because... amd64.
<rvba> jtv: right, and amd64 wasn't imported for some reason hence why arm was picked up
<rvba> jtv: allenap is there → call
<jtv> He's been here for a while!
<jtv> Why hasn't he called?
<jtv> Done with the meeting.
<jtv> Lord_Set: looks as if bmc-config is not present on the system you tried that script on.
<jtv> Weird though how that's an OSError, not a CalledProcessError.
<jtv> But yup, that's what happens.
<jtv> And that's why it's not printing the actual command.  :(
<jtv> Lord_Set: can you install freeipmi-tools?
<Lord_Set> Yep
<Lord_Set> Done
<Lord_Set> Did it need the tools to run?
<jtv> Yes.
<Lord_Set> Oh ok
<Lord_Set> Will rerun now
<jtv> Please do.
<Lord_Set> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7004302/
<Lord_Set> Same error on 2 servers
<jtv> Looking.
<Lord_Set> A dell and hp
<Lord_Set> both have DRAC/ILO reset to defaults
<jtv> Hmm... that sounds familiar.
<jtv> jhobbs, do you have any idea what might be the problem here?  Lord_Set is having trouble detecting BMCs, and running detection manually produced http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7004302/
<jtv> Probably too early — gross timezone mismatch IIRC.
<Lord_Set> I can post the full debug and verbose output if required.
<Lord_Set> Yeah...
<Lord_Set> What is the best time to speak with those that are mostly responsible for the power management functions of MAAS?
<jtv> Americas.
<Lord_Set> Ok
<jtv> Which...
<Lord_Set> It is 2am PST here
<jtv> I sort of guessed.  :)  I meant Americas, _office_ hours.  :-)
<jtv> Roughly speaking — we're still in IT.
<Lord_Set> lol. Do they work in one of the Canonical offices?
<jtv> I suppose it's biological Wednesday for me.  It's getting to be Thursday evening for me.
<Lord_Set> Just trying to figure out what time zone
<jtv> No, not very office-bound IIRC.
<jtv> Wait...
<Lord_Set> Oh ok
<Lord_Set> Well I guess I will do one more thing here and then continue later today.
<jtv> This is embarrassing.  A loop that keeps re-assigning first_unused until the end, and then returns first_unused.
<Lord_Set> Or go home and play around more and see if I can get it working but I am just learning Python
<jtv> Anyway, it seems that you've run out of user slots.  Might be worth having a look at what users have been defined.
<Lord_Set> There are no users defined except for the default 1 currently
<jtv> Hmmm
<jtv> From the comments, it's also possible that the BMC simply returns an unexpected default name for unused slots.
<Lord_Set> Yeah but it would be odd to be doing the same thing with more than one type of ipmi controller.
<jtv> Ah, I think I'm beginning to understand that loop.  Why do people not hate complexity?
<jtv> Well if any of them already had the right user registered, the autodetect code would detect that and re-use the slot.
<Lord_Set> Also, each of these controllers, well all 3 that have failed so far have a max of 10 slots
<Lord_Set> The most amount of users I have ever configured is like 3
<jtv> Let me just see where the detection code gets its list of possible slots...
<jtv> Could you maybe paste me the output of "bmc-config -L"?
<Lord_Set> Sure
<Lord_Set> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7004355/
<jtv> Okay, I think it would pick up the User<number> slots.
<jtv> It does make me wonder actually how it could ever find and re-use an existing slot.
<jtv> In the autodetect code, list_user_numbers scans this output for "^(User\d+)$".
<jtv> That result then gets used for pick_user_number_from_list.
<jtv> It skips "User1".
<jtv> It iterates over the rest.
<Lord_Set> hmm ok
<jtv> For each, it queries the existing user.
<jtv> If that matches the user name it wants, it's done.
<jtv> Otherwise, it picks the first slot where the returned user was either None or "(Empty User)" (case-sensitive exact match).
<jtv> If that fails too, you get what you see here.
<jtv> Could you give me, for example, the output of "bmc-config --checkout --key-pair=User5:Username"?
<Lord_Set> Sure
<jtv> The question is whether it matches  r'^\s*Username(?:[ \t])+([^# \t\r\n\v\f]*[^\n]+)$'
<jtv> but you knew that.  :)
<jtv> Obvious, right?  Simple short regex like that.
<Lord_Set> I did
<jtv> I wonder if there's any variability in that whitespace...
<Lord_Set> root@ADMINWRK:/home/daniel# bmc-config --checkout --key-pair=User5:Username
<Lord_Set> Section User5
<Lord_Set>         ## Give Username
<Lord_Set>         Username
<Lord_Set> EndSection
<jtv> OK
<jtv> So... empty username.
<jtv> And so I think bmc_user_get() would have returned None...
<Lord_Set> Which doesn't explain the error sadly
<jtv> In fact, it doesn't mesh with the error at all.
<jtv> Maybe you could edit the autodetect tool and do some printf debugging?
<Lord_Set> Unless there is an issue with how the string is being interpreted making it think all user slots are taken
<jtv> Inserting some print() in pick_user_number_from_list could tell us a lot.
<Lord_Set> I can do that for sure. Why not make one for me and I can put it on my MAAS controller and run it against all the servers I am trying to test deploy.
<jtv> If we knew for each iteration in the loop in pick_user_number_from_list what user_number and username were, I think that'd pinpoint the problem.
<jtv> Sure.  Coming up.
<Lord_Set> Thanks
<jtv> One server at a time would be fine for me actually.  Why buy trouble?  :)
<Lord_Set> i just don't want to mess it up and waste time
<Lord_Set> True
<Lord_Set> I can do one server at a time
<jtv> By the way, I think you'll come out of this knowing and loving Python!
<Lord_Set> lol yeah. I have to learn it anyways for Cisco Nexus stuff.
<Lord_Set> Cisco got the awesome idea of integrating a full python scripting engine into their Nexus datacenter switches.
<Lord_Set> Which is why I think it would be awesome if MAAS played with Nexus as well as an option. The possibilities are endless and amazing to think about with switch configuration automation.
<jtv> Critical network infrastructure.  Turing complete scripting.  What could go wrong?  :)
<jtv> Updated script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7004413/
<lifeless> jtv: welcome to openflo
<jtv> But yes, actually it does sound very cool.
<jtv> Hi lifeless!
<lifeless> jtv: o/
<Lord_Set> Like being able to deploy for example 5 servers from bare metal, bring up an openstack cluster automatically with Juju and configure all the VM specific networking and place all the servers in either a private vlan or a virtual switch on the switch segemented from everyone else for a customer
<Lord_Set> It is all super possible with the Nexus line
<jtv> We just implemented the basics of VLAN support.  I do wonder what the dividing line between "configure network" and "describe network" will look like.
<Lord_Set> I love the vlan support
<Lord_Set> Have you played with Openstack at all?
<lifeless> jtv: Neutron :)
<Lord_Set> Neutron is amazing. I can't wait for the Nexus 1000V vswitch for Ubuntu
<Lord_Set> jtv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7004440/
<jtv> That does tell us something.
<Lord_Set> Going to run it on an HP server now
<jtv> It looks like those empty slots all belong to a user named ' '.
<jtv> I don't see how just a blank could have matched that regex though.
<jtv> Ahhhh
<jtv> Zero or more of [^# \t\r\n\v\f]* — probably zero in this case.
<jtv> Followed by one or more [^\n]
<jtv> — which would include the space!
<jtv> Lord_Set: I think this version would give a different (and hopefully better) answer... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7004457/
<Lord_Set> Hmm interesting. It just worked on this server. I wonder if the file on the maas controller is different from the one being tested now.
<jtv> I'm filing a bug.
<Lord_Set> Running the new version on the Dell server
<Lord_Set> Going to test it on a different HP
<Lord_Set> That worked for the Dell
<Lord_Set> I just noticed something that would be beyond nice for this script... Well as an option for MAAS in general. Users should have the option to specify a static IP range for IPMI assignment. I know you can enable DHCP for the IPMI but that also opens up decent risks as well security wise.
<Lord_Set> Anyways, nice work jtk. Fixed that bug as far as I can tell right now.
<Lord_Set> err jtv
<jtv> Lord_Set: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1285607
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1285607 in MAAS "maas_ipmi_autodetect mistakes empty slot for taken slot" [Critical,Triaged]
<Lord_Set> Awesome thanks
<jtv> We're moving away from caring too much about IPMI IP addresses.
<jtv> We'll use MACs instead.
<jtv> Look up IPs on the fly.
<Lord_Set> That works as well
<jtv> I guess you could put the IPMI on a separate network, if you want good separation.
<Lord_Set> But if a IPMI is already configued with an erroneus ip address from an old deployment it won't resolve in the new network
<jtv> AIUI we'll do a fresh lookup every time we need it, and that will actually override the old configured IP address.
<Lord_Set> Especially if it configured for vlan tagging
<Lord_Set> Like for example that Dell server is on a 10.10.10.0/24 network but the DRAC/IPMI is configured for the 10.87.89.0/27 network...
<Lord_Set> The rest of the IPMI are currently just on the 10.10.10.0/24 as well for testing currently but in production they will be on a separate network in their own dedicated management/ipmi vlan.
<jtv> Right.
<Lord_Set> Anyways I am going to head home. It is 3am here and I have to be back for a meeting at 10:30.
<Lord_Set> yay
<jtv> Sleep harder!
<jtv> nn
<Lord_Set> Sleep is a rare commoditiy most days it feels like. Has been super crunch time trying to get things running and deployed these past few weeks.
<Lord_Set> We gotta get our software developers working...
<Settite_666> So where is the autodetect file location
<Settite> Anyone around?
<Settite> This is Lord_Set
<Settite> I found an interesting issue with upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04 and upgrading MAAS along with it
<roaksoax> Settite: here!
<roaksoax> what issue did you find?
<Settite> Awesome. So during the upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 SSH keys seem to be regenerated
<Settite> This obviously causes an issue when trying to authenticate with MAAS nodes that were spawned with a different ssh key that doesn't exist anymore.
<roaksoax> robbiew: ^^
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> robbiew: sorry :)
<roaksoax> rvba: ^^^
<robbiew> lol
<rvba> robbiew: it's becoming a classic :)
<rvba> Settite: what SSH keys exactly?  Because MAAS only knows about the keys that you import.  It doesn't (re)generate them.
<Settite> Correct. MAAS didn't regenerate the keys... Ubuntu did during the upgrade from 13 to 14. MAAS and the deployed nodes do not get updated based off of the key change.
<rvba> Settite: I'm curious to know which keys were regenerated during an upgrade… ?
<Set_Phone> The rsa pub and private keys I generated previously
<rvba> You mean a public/private key pair in your home environment?
<Set_Phone> Yes
<Set_Phone> The only key pair I generated on the maas cluster controller
<rvba> roaksoax: Why on earth would an upgrade touch these? ^
<Set_Phone> I have no idea
<Settite_666>  Does the MAAS team ever have community events or a podcast or regularly released videos or even a blog?
<rvba> Set_Phone: The main community event for MAAS is UDS.
<Set_Phone> Didn't know if you guys did anything more regular or not.
<manjiri> hello! Is there a way to commission machines with custom image files?
<bigjools> manjiri: you would need to replace the images in the TFTP path
<bigjools> there's no easy way of doing this right now but it will get sorted out RSN
<manjiri> bigjools: is there a detailed description of "how to" ?
<bigjools> manjiri: 'fraid not
<bigjools> the /var/lib/maas/ephemerals contain the images
<bigjools> iirc
<manjiri> bigjools: I am trying to understand the difference between "ephemerals" and "pxe files"
<bigjools> manjiri: pxe files are the kernel and initd that the machine downloads to be able to net boot
<bigjools> initrd, I mean
<bigjools> ephemerals are the environment that is copied to tmpfs and mounted as root after booting
<bigjools> or mounted with iScsi
<manjiri> bigjools: Can you help me correlate that with an ISO for say, Precise 12.04.3 ?
<bigjools> there are no isos involved here
<bigjools> but a rough correlation would be that the iso is the equivalent of the ephemeral, and the pxe files are taken out of the iso so they can netboot the machine
<manjiri> bigjools: yes, what I meant was, if I have an ISO, does it contain directly or indirectly the pxe files and ephemerals?
<bigjools> have a look at the maas-import-pxe-files and maas-import-ephemerals scripts in maas
<bigjools> indirectly it does, I think
<manjiri> bigjools: I will take a look. Thanks for your help. (You can ignore the email I had sent earlier.)
<bigjools> heh ok
<manjiri> bigjools: on second thoughts, if you could send me a reply, I can tell my boss that it has been confirmed that this is not officially supported. (I assume you are an authority?)
<bigjools> you assume correctly
<bigjools> manjiri: thinking about it, maas uses the simplestreams library to download ephemerals, so you could just write a simplestreams source to serve up custom images
<manjiri> bigjools: My interest primarily stems from the fact that my software includes a kernel module which is build against a particular kernel. I would like to make sure that kernel is the one that maas uses.
<roaksoax> bigjools: /win 7
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> :)
<bigjools> roaksoax: I would never use Windows 7
<roaksoax> lol
<manjiri> bigjools: Why so partial towards Windows 8 ?? j/k
<bigjools> don't even joke about it :)
<manjiri> bigjools: :-) My understanding of the ephemerals vs pxe files needs to be refined before I can tell whether simplestreams library will be of use. I am still not sure which will allow me to pin down the kernel module compatibility.
#maas 2014-02-28
<Settite> Anyone around?
<Lord_Set> bigjools?
<Lord_Set> Quiet day in #maas :(
<Lord_Set> Hello everyone
<Lord_Set> jtv? bigjools? rvba?
<jtv> Lord_Set: quiet day today — we're traveling!
<Lord_Set> Any of the MAAS devs around?
<maasconfusion> what does maas use for its virtualization?
<maasconfusion> is it kvm?
<maasconfusion> do I need to create my vm first before adding a node?
#maas 2014-03-01
<Lord_Set> Greetings
<Lord_Set> Anyone around now?
<manjiri> hello. What is "xinstall" ? I want the image to be installed from "install" - what do I have to do?
<Lord_Set> apt-get install xinstall
<Lord_Set> ?
<Lord_Set> I guess I really don't understand what you are asking about specifically
<manjiri> Lord_Set: I mean what is "/var/lib/maas/tftp/amd64/generic/precise/xinstall" ? Why is it a link to "commissioning" ?
<Lord_Set> Oh
<manjiri> Lord_Set: I have placed my own image in /var/lib/maas/tftp/amd64/generic/precise/install - am trying to understand why it didn't get used
<manjiri> I was speaking to bigjools about this yesterday
<Lord_Set> Have you tried renaming xinstall and the naming your image xinstall?
<manjiri> Not yet. I wanted to understand what it (xinstall) was, before I made changes
<Lord_Set> Or why not look for a way to add your image to the selections of operating systems.
<manjiri> Lord_Set: If you know a way - please let me know
<Lord_Set> I do not know currently but am interested in finding a way myself
<Lord_Set> Because there are circumstances where for deployment needs I may want to deploy a different distro of linux on a machine via MAAS
<manjiri> roaksoax: I found a conversation that talks about "xinstall" here http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/22/%23maas.txt
<manjiri> roaksoax: Can you shed some light on this?
<Lord_Set> Hmm, I am guessin xinstall is the fast install image
<Lord_Set> err guessing
<manjiri> Lord_Set: That was my guess too. That is why I am trying the default to see if that makes a difference. Will take a while since it is .... NOT fast!
<Lord_Set> heh
<Lord_Set> That is why I said just just try renaming it... it won't hurt or break anything. If anything you would just get a failed PXE install or boot.
<Lord_Set> I just found some awesome videos on Youtube released by Google to learn Python
<roaksoax> correct
<roaksoax> but it is friday nigt and im.off
<Lord_Set> Have fun and what were we correct about?
<Lord_Set> What is the new maas password reset method with the changed api?
<Lord_Set> Is this channel normally this quiet on the weekends?
#maas 2014-03-02
<ging> is there any documentation on post_scripts for maas?
<Lord_Set> I haven't found any. There doesn't currently seem to be much public documentation on a lot of the scripting and aspects of MAAS.
<ging> i just need to be able to run a single command as sudo / root after all the packages have installed, adding the line to post_scripts in the generic preseed file seems to get it trying to run it, but it fails with error code 127 which is command not found, which is odd because the package should be installed at that point
<ging> some of the commands in the normal post_script say in-target before the command
<Lord_Set> which command are you trying to run?
<ging> trying to get it to enable puppet
<ging> puppet agent --enable
<ging> ah adding in-target was what i needed
<ging> it now runs
<Lord_Set> morning everyone
<sv2241_> hi following https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/install.html on a Ubuntu 12.04 vmguest
<sv2241_> root@ubunt1204LTS:~# maas my-maas-session node-groups import-boot-images
<sv2241_> Unknown command: 'my-maas-session'
<sv2241_> Type 'django-admin help' for usage.
<sv2241_> root@ubuntu1204LTS:~#
<sv2241_> wtf?!
<bigjools> sv2241_: the docs are for trunk; we are aware of the mess
<bigjools> use "maas-cli"
<bigjools> where it says "maas"
<bigjools> hello Lord_Set.  We are all in Australia this week doing a code spike, so we are unlikely to be particularly responsive to questions
#maas 2015-02-23
<kiko> roaksoax, I think we need to look into the script, or move to generating the image ourselves
<mano> Hi, what is the best way to customize the curtin installation to add a command to be executed when the installed machine starts
<kiko> I wish I knew the answer to that! roaksoax or rvba?
<roaksoax> mano: /win 22
#maas 2015-02-24
<AskUbuntu> juju deploy ceph 'hook failed: "mon-relation-changed"' | http://askubuntu.com/q/589506
<AskUbuntu> How to correctly configure nova-compute to use FlatDHCPManager | http://askubuntu.com/q/589516
#maas 2015-02-25
<Lord_Set> yo
<AskUbuntu> Installing Landscape and launch the OpenStack Autopilot | http://askubuntu.com/q/589618
<Guest88912> hello guys
<jenkin> anyone?
#maas 2015-02-26
<nashville> whats up guys is there a way to make this thing autowipe lvm during install
<nashville> like if i was trying to do a drive that had been installed with maas before and still make it work
<nashville> after maas installs a node and the node goes back down and comes back up then first boot to the hdd and it just reboots over and over anyone seen this?
<nashville> sure is quiet in here today...
<nashville> where you at kiko
<lazyPower> nashville: is this during enlistment or during provisioning?
<nashville> its after everything is done the machine should boot up to operating system (hdd) and come up but instead it boots to hdd and then reboot
<lazyPower> nashville: ah, i've seen this but it was transient in my setup
<nashville> i am trying to change my preseed file as i think its not installing grub right
<nashville> i have a pretty intense partition scheme
<lazyPower> yeah, i'm not going to be much help, thats deeper into maas than i have gotten nashville :( sorry i wasn't able to help
<nashville> its cool lazypower i appreciate your input
<nashville> preseed is powerful but kinda a bear to learn
<nashville> ok think i got it
<nashville> ok how about if a node is talking about can get the preseed file
<nashville> and giving a working link
<nashville> anyone have any info on using maas with usernames and passwords instead of ssh keys
<nashville> i have some lines for that in my preseed but doesnt seem to work
<nashville> ok i have a real problem i dont know why i havent seen this yet
<nashville> if i install a node and then reboot it delete it from the webapp and try again from the getgo i get an error about the preseed file cant be loaded
<nashville> if anyone has any advice im at the end of my rope (and contract)
#maas 2015-02-27
<nashville> well guys i got it after much pain
<nashville> so the problem was i edited the file right as it got grabbed by a node and it corrupted some of the files bytes so i had to remake the file and im back off to the races
<nashville> thanks again for the help guys and letting me vent and rage in your channel (sorry)
<kiko> heh
<aless> Hey there, why is the minimum amount of server 7 machines?
<aless> for a maas setup..
<jhobbs> says who?
<roadmr> aless: it's not, really. At a minimum you need one machine to host maas (assuming you put region and cluster controller in one)
<roadmr> aless: if you manage virtual instances that should be it (not sure, never done it0
<aless> jhobbs: i read it the other day on some maas doc-page, i cannot find it currently
<roadmr> aless: if you want to manage bare metal, then you need at least one other machine to manage :) now if you want to deploy *openstack* then you may need more
<aless> roadmr: why do i need more than two machines for openstack?
<aless> because it want install all the components on a single node?
<roadmr> aless: last time I tried it, it wanted to install each component in a node. You could consolidate some components, but others make no sense
<roadmr> aless: for instance, it'd be a good idea to deploy ceph (storage) and compute to different nodes, as they have different requirements
<aless> roadmr: I'm actually looking for an openstack setup on maas so you really got me there. :-)
<roadmr> aless: :P I suspected it :)
<aless> roadmr: i won't be a heavy ceph user
<aless> backing glance thats about it for now. :-)
<aless> thus i think the things could be mixed at first
<roadmr> aless: you probably refer to this then: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-ubuntu-openstack
<aless> roadmr: ah that was the one with seven machines
<aless> exactly
<roadmr> aless: I see. I've never used that installer so I'm not sure whether you could consolidate some services :(
<aless> roadmr: thing is i'd really like to mix the maas controllers and and the openstack controller stuff
<aless> like put it on the same machine
<roadmr> aless: you can always manually deploy openstack services using juju
<aless> because both are quite statuc
<jhobbs> you might be able to get more help in #juju
<aless> static
<roadmr> aless: so you can juju deploy --to 1 keystone
<roadmr> aless: then juju deploy --to 1 ceph
<roadmr> aless: they'd both go to the same unit. I'm not saying it'd be a good idea though :)
<roadmr> aless: if you want to deploy openstack on a single machine, then read this: http://ubuntu-cloud-installer.readthedocs.org/en/latest/single-installer.guide.html
<roadmr> aless: this will apparently deploy the services without maas, using just juju and a local environment where each service lives in an lxc container (think a lightweight VM)
<aless> roadmr: i would put keystone, horizon and the other controllish' stuff on the same node as the MAAS Controllers, because i do think they are quite static in their nature. In contrast to the nova nodes which i'd like to deploy dynamically
<roadmr> aless: ohh, so that's a complex scenario :) I'd look at the single-installer, that way you could get a good idea of how juju is used to deploy the services. Then you can try replicating that in your topology
<aless> roadmr: is it really? ;-) i just do think that wasting a full pair of server for the openstack controller part, that is apparently only controlling 4 other physical nodes a bit of overkill
<aless> if the number grows to more than four obviously things will change. But for a start this is a little tough. :-)
<aless> roadmr: don't you think?
<roadmr> aless: I think it's a bit too much, but I'm not an openstack developer, so I don't know if they had a reason for that
<aless> roadmr: its not that openstack forces this on you. OpenStack can be planted on whatever you want. :-)
<roadmr> aless: true, if you know what you're doing you can deploy the services any way you want. I suppose the 7-machine installer is just pre-designed for a cloud that can later scale, but for people who want it up and running quickly
<aless> its just a little weird because having 7 machines at hand just for testing is rare case i do think. :-)
<stokachu> aless: what are you deploying
<stokachu> i can get a full openstack deployment with a single machine in maas
<aless> stokachu: i only want to deploy nova nodes dynamically
<aless> the rest I can manage myself
<stokachu> you want maas to do that?
<aless> or rather could. :-) and i wonder whether it still make sense then to have maas and juju in place
<aless> stokachu: yep i want maas to take care of the dynamic things which is nova in my case
<stokachu> maas can boot bare metal or kvm
<stokachu> there isn't a maas-nova driver yet that can do that
<stokachu> nova would just create kvm instances on whatever machine it was placed on
<stokachu> so you'd use maas to deploy a bare metal machine with nova-compute
<stokachu> then nova would deploy those instances onto that bare metal
<aless> stokachu: i dont want maas to control KVM nodes
<stokachu> aless: maas would control the machine running nova-compute
<aless> stokachu: i just want it to deploy Ubuntu-Juju-OpenStack-Nova-Compute Nodes onto Baremetal, and register them within Keystone and the likes. :-)
<stokachu> there isn't a maas<->nova-compute driver for that
<aless> stokachu: that deploys compute nodes and registers them?
<stokachu> it would deploy bare metal machines that you'd have to register
<stokachu> but again without a link between nova-maas there would be no way to power down/up the bare metal machines you'd want to deploy to
<stokachu> you'd have to register the bare metal machines in maas then use nova-compute to deploy kvm's in those machines
<aless> I'm fine with that
<stokachu> so the easiest way to get maas+juju+openstack is to use our installer
<stokachu> you'll want to have maas installed first
<stokachu> http://ubuntu-cloud-installer.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<stokachu> you'll want the multi install option or if you want to use landscape they give you 10 bare metal + 10 virtual seats for free
<aless> stokachu its really that i dont want maas/juju to deploy the openstack controller node(s), everything else can be managed by MAAS and juju
<stokachu> ok you'll have to deploy the services by hand then
<stokachu> using juju
<stokachu> aless: yoou can use the scripts here https://github.com/Ubuntu-Solutions-Engineering/openstack-installer/tree/master/tools/cloud-sh
<stokachu> to give you an idea
<aless> is "by hand" still possible within the UI?
<stokachu> what UI?
<lborda_>  /script install buffers
<aless> stokachu: https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/_images/import-images.png
<aless> Sorry the wrong one i meant landscape UI
<aless> *the
<stokachu> what are you wanting to do within the landscape ui?
<aless> stokachu deploy the nova nodes onto the metal
<stokachu> no
<stokachu> aless: you want the horizon dashboard if you want to deploy compute instances onto the bare metal machines
<aless> stokachu: we're not talking about the same then. :-)
<stokachu> or if you're wanting to use juju, just juju deploy <charm>
<aless> I'll try to the describe the setup that i imagine:
<stokachu> aless: apparently not b/c you introduced landscape into the equation at the end
<aless> I have 4 physical server currently. The number of them will eventually grow.
<aless> So for an initial setup the plan is to use two of them for maas (controllers) and because using them for maas only is a bit overkill i was looking for other loads to put on them.
<aless> the natural answer was the controller part of openstack, as it will remain static in terms of resource usage for a while.
<stokachu> why do you need to maas controllers for 4 systems?
<aless> stokachu: because i'm just starting off
<stokachu> two*
<aless> eventually there may be 20-30 or even more
<stokachu> just install maas on a single server and let that be the maas controller
<stokachu> add a second maas controller later on
<aless> stokachu: but that sucks in terms of HA :-)
<stokachu> heh
<stokachu> ok so 2 machines are in use for maas controllers, that leaves 2 machines for the rest of openstack
<aless> stokachu: I'm just looking for a way to start small and grow without too much changes over time
<stokachu> and to be clear im talking about 2 maas controllers, not 2 cloud-controllers
<stokachu> which is what you are saying right now
<aless> stokachu: what is a cloud controller?
<stokachu> nova cloud controller
<stokachu> part of an openstack deployment
<aless> stokachu: ah thats the juju term for it i see
<aless> and that is exactly the problem
<aless> i'd like to mix the maas nodes with the cloud-controller node
<aless> because i assume maas want take up _that_ much resources
<stokachu> so you'd do juju deploy nova-cloud-controller
<stokachu> or juju deploy --to lxc:1 nova-cloud-controller
<stokachu> it'll deploy that to a container on machine 1
<aless> stokachu: but i cannot do this on same node as the maas controller or can I?
<aless> I mean deploy on the same.
<stokachu> aless: not unless you create a VM on the maas controller to be managed by maas
<aless> I see i see
<stokachu> i usually create an additional VM on the maas machine for juju bootstrap to use
<stokachu> to not waste a entire bare metal
<stokachu> you could install all of openstack on a single machine
<aless> stokachu: but is my assumption correct that the maas controller will be idling a lot with 2 physical nodes?
<stokachu> then juju deploy additional cloud controllers to other machines
<stokachu> or nova-compute
<aless> stokachu: i see clearer now, thanks!
<stokachu> np
<mup> Bug #1426487 changed: Please ignore me, MAAS rocks <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426487>
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1426487 in MAAS "Please ignore me, MAAS rocks" [Undecided,Invalid]
<niemeyer> kiko: ^^^
<mup> Bug #1426531: Can't disable auto-image syncing <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426531>
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1426531 in MAAS "Can't disable auto-image syncing" [Undecided,New]
#maas 2015-02-28
<osryan> Hi all, has anyone successfully commissioned Dell Poweredge servers with MAAS? I have a Dell R720 and I'm perplexed as to why I cant. The DHCP and DNS from MAAS server appear to work but the PE720 server just powers on and sticks in "commissioning" mode
<osryan> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 for the MAAS server
<nerash> hi
#maas 2015-03-01
<mup> Bug #1424846 changed: MAAS UI reports "Deployment Failed" when Deploying Windows Hyperv from MAAS <hyperscale> <cloudbase-init:New> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1424846>
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1424846 in cloudbase-init "MAAS UI reports "Deployment Failed" when Deploying Windows Hyperv from MAAS" [Undecided,New]
#maas 2016-02-29
<mup> Bug #1551295 opened: text 'Installation complete - Node disabled netboot' is incorrect <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551295>
<mup> Bug #1551295 changed: text 'Installation complete - Node disabled netboot' is incorrect <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551295>
<mup> Bug #1551348 opened: [2.0] Controller details interface show's PXE column. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551348>
<mup> Bug #1551350 opened: [2.0] Controller details interface section shows erroneous message <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551350>
<mup> Bug #1551355 opened: [2.0a1] RAck Controller details does not show hardware information <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551355>
<mup> Bug #1551371 opened: [2.0] Adding an interface via API doesn't update WebUI on Rack Controllers details page <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551371>
<mup> Bug #1551376 opened: BMC could not save extracted IP address '192.168.122.1': 'duplicate key value violates unique constraint "maasserver_staticipaddress_ip_key"#012DETAIL:  Key (ip)=(192.168.1 22.1) already exists.#012' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551376>
<mup> Bug #1551378 opened: [2.0] MAAS enabling DHCP against the wrong interface <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551378>
<mup> Bug #1551390 opened: MAAS 1.9 can't see HDDs <MAAS:New for anton-zubkoff> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551390>
<mup> Bug #1551399 opened: Trying to turn DHCP on via the API fails, returning number of interfaces of a rack. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551399>
<ChrisHolcombe> i'm having a bit of trouble getting maas 1.9 to boot up virtual machines.  Anyone willing to lend me a hand for a few mins?
<roaksoax> ChrisHolcombe: shoot!
<roaksoax> ChrisHolcombe: better take advantage of the 15 mins I have to distract myself from other stuff :)
<ChrisHolcombe> roaksoax, hey thanks!  so i setup maas in a virtual machine on kvm and i was hoping to get it to boot other kvm's.
<ChrisHolcombe> i setup a bridge so both could talk to one another
<ChrisHolcombe> i told maas to take control over that interface and assign 10.0.0.1/24 addresses to it.
<ChrisHolcombe> i then started up my 2nd vm on the bridge and it's not getting dhcp packets
<roaksoax> ChrisHolcombe: ok, so virbrX is 10.0.0.1/24 and the Cluster Controllers is managing DHCP/DNS on that virbrX ?
<roaksoax> ChrisHolcombe: also, ps faux | grep dhcpd ?
<ChrisHolcombe> roaksoax, yup
<ChrisHolcombe> roaksoax, yeah maas is running dhcpd
<ChrisHolcombe> and the cli says it's giving leases on eth1
<ChrisHolcombe> roaksoax, one odd thing i noticed is after i gave maas control of the interface it didn't bring the interface up.  I had to manually add a static ip to it
<roaksoax> ChrisHolcombe: yes, MAAS don't really manage interfaces, we only "use
<roaksoax> ChrisHolcombe: yes, MAAS don't really manage interfaces, we only "use" what's already on the system
<roaksoax> ChrisHolcombe: we don't create them yet
<ChrisHolcombe> roaksoax, i see.  ok that explains that
<roaksoax> ChrisHolcombe: ok, so did you create the bridge via libvirt or manually ?
<ChrisHolcombe> roaksoax, so i guess it just comes down to a config issue on my end then
<ChrisHolcombe> roaksoax, yeah i manually created a bridge with brctl and added vnet1 and vnet2 to it.  Those vnet* devices are being made by libvirt i believe
<roaksoax> ChrisHolcombe: right, so yeah that might be an issue with configuration indeed
<roaksoax> ChrisHolcombe: what I do is ususally this:
<roaksoax> ChrisHolcombe: 1. go to virt-manager 2. Edit -> Connection Details
<roaksoax> 3. Virtual Networks -> + (to create a new one)
<ChrisHolcombe> roaksoax, awesome.  i'm using virt-manager also so the details should line up :)
<ChrisHolcombe> roaksoax, i specified shared device name: maasnet and then gave it the device model of: virtio
<ChrisHolcombe> i wonder if virtio is the issue?
<roaksoax> ChrisHolcombe: then on the second step of creating a new network Check "Enable IPv4 network..." and Uncheck "Enable DHCPv4"
<ChrisHolcombe> roaksoax, ah ok i haven't done that
<roaksoax> ChrisHolcombe: 5. on the fourth step, select "Forwarding to physical network", pick the device (my case is wlan0), and Mode = NAT. (also no DNS domain)
<roaksoax> ChrisHolcombe: and that should be all you need
<ChrisHolcombe> roaksoax, thanks!
<roaksoax> ChrisHolcombe: also, make sure you are not using any VPN that could be collinding with the address space just to be safe
<ChrisHolcombe> roaksoax, will do.  I'm not but it's good to check
<ChrisHolcombe> roaksoax, you're awesome.  It's pxe booting :)
<roaksoax> ChrisHolcombe: cool!
<ChrisHolcombe> roaksoax, i'm getting an odd iscsistart connect failure though
<roaksoax> ChrisHolcombe: even with the failre, does it still continue ?
<roaksoax> as sometimes you may see what it seems to be a failure, but it moves on past that
<ChrisHolcombe> roaksoax, it seems stuck but i'll let it try for awhile
<ChrisHolcombe> roaksoax, yeah it moved past.  i'm just impatient :D
#maas 2016-03-01
<mup> Bug #1551471 opened: postrm scripts are overly agressive in removing files <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551471>
<mup> Bug #1551471 changed: postrm scripts are overly agressive in removing files <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551471>
<mup> Bug #1551471 opened: postrm scripts are overly agressive in removing files <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551471>
<mup> Bug #1551399 changed: Trying to turn DHCP on via the API fails, returning number of interfaces of a rack. <MAAS:Fix Released by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551399>
<mup> Bug #1551390 changed: MAAS 1.9 can't see HDDs <MAAS:Invalid by anton-zubkoff> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551390>
<mup> Bug #1551730 opened: error deleting node <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551730>
<mup> Bug #1551730 changed: error deleting node <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551730>
<mup> Bug #1551730 opened: error deleting node <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551730>
<mup> Bug #1551730 opened: error deleting node <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551730>
<mup> Bug #1551799 opened: MAAS debug log level doesn't show things like power commands and such <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551799>
<mup> Bug #1551636 opened: MaaS on older releases need support for newer curtin images <curtin:Fix Committed> <MAAS:New> <curtin (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <curtin (Ubuntu Trusty):Confirmed> <curtin (Ubuntu Wily):Confirmed> <curtin (Ubuntu Xenial):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551636>
<mimizone> Hi there.
<mimizone> is there a way to configure the DHCP server of MAAS to based the returned IP address on the DHCP relay it received it from? Basically can we customize the dhcp server configuration?
<bbaqar> The LXD charm has a block-device config setting that defaults to /dev/sdb. Anyone got any idea how to create this block-device?
<bbaqar> Or how to create /dev/sdb using maas?
<D4RKS1D3> Hi everyone
<roaksoax> mimizone: yes, you can cuztomize your dhcp server configuration by modifying the template in /etc/maas/templates, but only for MAAS <= 1.10
<roaksoax> bbaqar: you need to use MAAS 1.9+ and create partitions
<mimizone> roaksoax: I am testing the beta of 16.04 that comes with 1.10 so I should be good. I'll look into it thanks!
<D4RKS1D3> I have a problem with power over wakeonlan/etherwake, with the command etherwake <macaddress> works, but when I try to deploy with maas via web interface do not works. I suspect the script /etc/maas/templates/power/ether_wake.template is not executing. someone can help me? thanks in advance
<roaksoax> mimizone: yes, 1.10 is just a transitional release though. MAAS 2.0 will hit soon and changing the way how DHCP is managed
<mimizone> roaksoax: soon meaning?
<roaksoax> D4RKS1D3: that may be due to how the networking is configured or a problem there
<roaksoax> D4RKS1D3: however, we are dropping support for wakeonlan
<roaksoax> mimizone: 16.04 will ship 2.0, or at least, that's the hope
<D4RKS1D3> roaksoax, the network configuration is working properly, because when i try to send a packet with the same command the machine turn on properly
<mimizone> roaksoax: thanks. last questions then, do you have a pointer to the syntax/options of the dhcp templates and if there is any beta of maas 2.0, how it can be already tested?
<roaksoax> mimizone: alpha1 for 2.0 should be out this week, but not with the new DHCP management stuff
<roaksoax> mimizone: the dhcp templates, you can modify as you wish, what you have in the template there is the only variables available to it
<roaksoax> mimizone: no documentation unfortunately
<roaksoax> D4RKS1D3: no idea TBH, haven't touched WoL in ages
<mimizone> roaksoax: that's a dnsmasq or isc dhcp syntax?
<roaksoax> mimizone: isc-dhcp
<mimizone> roaksoax: thanks a lot. that shoudl do it for now!
<roaksoax> np!
 * roaksoax out
<D4RKS1D3> Thanks roaksoax
<D4RKS1D3> you know in what file maas is calling to wakeonlane template?
<D4RKS1D3> Thanks for the the assistance
<D4RKS1D3> roaksoax,
<mup> Bug #1536754 changed: Upgrade from 1.8 to 1.9 lost connected macs in all but one network <landscape> <MAAS:Invalid> <MAAS 1.10:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536754>
<mup> Bug #1536754 opened: Upgrade from 1.8 to 1.9 lost connected macs in all but one network <landscape> <MAAS:Invalid> <MAAS 1.10:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536754>
<roaksoax> D4RKS1D3: IIRC /etc/maas/templates/power/ether_wake.template
<D4RKS1D3> I know this template, but who is calling this template
<mup> Bug # changed: 1484696, 1523779, 1532262, 1536754
<dbainbri> for maas, using UI can can declare a device and set its static IP and it shows up in DNS. perfect. i can read this information from the maas CLI and the API, but I can't see how to set this information (mac, ip, allocation type) via the API. hints?
<bbaqar> Can't you get it from maas maas nodes list ?
<bbaqar> oh the API
<dbainbri> i would have thought you could have added the information using the /devices resources, but that seems to only listen to hostname and mac
<bbaqar> dbainbri: have you looked in /api/2.0/nodes/{system_id}/interfaces/{interface_id}/
<dbainbri> bbaqar: haven't checked that as i am not using a node. i am essentially attempting to inject the current host into DNS. to do this via the UI I add the current host as a device (as opposed to a node) and assign it a static IP
<dbainbri> bbaqar: agree its a strange setup, but it is what it is
#maas 2016-03-02
<dbainbri> when MAAS is generating the dhcpd.conf, it doesn't seem to use the dns_servers specified against the subnet, instead it uses the server IP on which MAAS is installed.
<dbainbri> are my observations accurate?
<dbainbri> (of am i missing something)
<imranh_> So I have a server with 3 NICs, the first 2 are to be binded together and the third will be used for management/netbooting. i want to bonded interface to be the one that gets a static IP and the third NIC should be left unconfigured by the OS. Can i expect any problems with this setup?
<imranh_> answer: yes
<imranh_> Can not apply stage config, no datasource found! Likely bad things to come!
<imranh_> what i think is happening is that the bond isn't coming up properly
<imranh_> i'm going to set it all off aagin
<imranh_> but this time, when it's finished installing and reboots to boot from local disk
<imranh_> i'm going to root it and log in and see what is going on
<imranh_> ok
<imranh_> so it may have been my fault that it doesn't work
<imranh_> Warning: Unqualified SFP+ module detected
<yuanliang> hello, guys!
<yuanliang> 有人能说中文的吗
<yuanliang> 我的英文只能看，不能说，呃
<imranh_> ok fixed my problem, updated the fw on the nic
<imranh_> where on earth do i put vlan info into maas...
<imranh_> https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/networks.html are out of date
<imranh_> done it via cli now
<imranh_> ok
<imranh_> i like
<imranh_> can't do it via cli
<imranh_> untagging the ports on my switch instead...
<marka13> I was able to get maas+autopilot working. Question, is it the intent to only manage 1 cloud in landscape?
<mup> Bug #1552324 opened: Cruft in storage section in specific node view <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552324>
<mup> Bug #1552324 changed: Cruft in storage section in specific node view <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552324>
<mup> Bug #1552382 opened: 2.0 Errors for removing a subnet <design> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552382>
<mup> Bug #1552382 changed: 2.0 Errors for removing a subnet <design> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552382>
<mup> Bug #1552324 opened: Cruft in storage section in specific node view <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552324>
<mup> Bug #1552324 changed: Cruft in storage section in specific node view <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552324>
<mup> Bug #1552382 opened: 2.0 Errors for removing a subnet <design> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552382>
<mup> Bug #1552442 opened: [2.0a1] After upgrade, the Static range shows as reserved range <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552442>
<mup> Bug #1552444 opened: [2.0a1] After upgrade from 1.10, DHCP is disabled <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552444>
<mup> Bug #1552448 opened: [2.0a1] After upgrade form 1.10, dhcpd is enabled on wrong interface <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552448>
<mup> Bug #1552454 opened: [2.0a1] Managing DHCP in two subnets on different fabrics results in second subnet obtaining gateway of first subnet <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552454>
<mup> Bug #1552456 opened: [2.0a] Enabling dhcpd in two vlans on different fabrics results on dhcpd being configured only for one <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552456>
<mup> Bug #1552460 opened: [1Provide DHCP needs to have the ability to specify a gateway if it is not being set already <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552460>
<mup> Bug #1552454 changed: [2.0a1] Managing DHCP in two subnets on different fabrics results in second subnet obtaining gateway of first subnet <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552454>
<mup> Bug #1552456 changed: [2.0a] Enabling dhcpd in two vlans on different fabrics results on dhcpd being configured only for one <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552456>
<mup> Bug #1552460 changed: [1Provide DHCP needs to have the ability to specify a gateway if it is not being set already <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552460>
<mup> Bug #1552456 opened: [2.0a] Enabling dhcpd in two vlans on different fabrics results on dhcpd being configured only for one <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552456>
<mup> Bug #1552460 opened: [1Provide DHCP needs to have the ability to specify a gateway if it is not being set already <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552460>
<mup> Bug #1552461 opened: Rack Controller interface parsing doesn't add the gateway even when the gateway is known <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552461>
#maas 2016-03-03
<oleo_> ayuda porfavor, ya instale maas en un server y tengo un nodo privicional pero no lo veo en dashboard
<mup> Bug #1552442 changed: [2.0a1] After upgrade, the Static range shows as reserved range <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552442>
<wililupy> Question: what is the highest version of MAAS suppored on Precise?
<roaksoax> wililupy: maas on precise is very, very, very, old
<roaksoax> wililupy: you should use at least 1.7+
<wililupy> roaksoax: ok. I was hoping atleast 1.8 would work. I was going to try to use the ppa:maas/stable
<wililupy> But don't want to go too far down the rabbit hole if it isn't going to work.
<roaksoax> wililupy: ha! no way
<roaksoax> wililupy: running precise 1.8 won't work at all
<roaksoax> wililupy: precise doesn't even have the required dependencies to run 1.5
<wililupy> dang it. Ok. thanks roaksoax.
<mup> Bug #1552456 changed: [2.0a] Enabling dhcpd in two vlans on different fabrics results on dhcpd being configured only for one <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552456>
<Shaharl> Hello, i try to integrated the MAAS with VMWare, my virtual machine got PXE boot but the maas didn't find any storage, it's something common?
<imranh_> i found a bug in the autopilot thing
<imranh_> hmmmm the bind server maas runs didn't seem to update dns entries
<imranh_> and that broke the openstack insatll
<imranh_> i've corrected the zone file manually
<imranh_> time to try again
<imranh_> hmmm
<imranh_> so when in maas you have a machine, and maas is doing dns btw, on that machine you have 3 interfaces, 2 bonded, one not, you set the bonded one to be a static ip in your subnet/fabric/range
<imranh_> and the other interface is left unconfigured but is left to do pxe booting
<imranh_> maas dns screws up and points the dns entry for that machine to the ip of the interface used to pxe boot, but once the machine is deployed with the desirered network config the dns server doesn't update
<mup> Bug #1552658 opened: MAAS DNS fails to update with correct information <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552658>
<roaksoax> imranh_: that's expected. MAAS DNS will only provide a record for the PXE interfaces, and since you are leaving it unconfigured, it won't provide you with any
<mup> Bug #1552658 changed: MAAS DNS fails to update with correct information <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552658>
<imranh_> roaksoax: that's a bit pants
<roaksoax> imranh_: MAAS 2.0 provides better support for it though. It will provide an A record for the PXE interface and PTR records for the rest
<rickogden> hi, I'm trying to run OpenStack Liberty and MaaS on the same server, but it seems that MaaS requires python-django < 1.7, and OpenStack requires python-django >= 1.7. Is there any work around to this problem?
<imranh_> roaksoax: that won't fix the problem i'm having though, as the A record will still point to the unconfigured interface
<roaksoax> imranh_: you should be able to add more A records
<roaksoax> manually in MAAS 2.0
<imranh_> roaksoax: ok
<imranh_> so after the machines have been commissioned and the network has been set, doing 'chattr +i' on the zone file with the correct IPs seems to be working in terms of openstack deployment, currently 66% done
<mup> Bug #1552719 opened: division by zero calculating usage_precentage <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552719>
<mup> Bug #1552726 opened: [2.0] get_dhclient_info can raise a ProcessLookupError which makes registration fail <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552726>
<mup> Bug #1552727 opened: [2.0] Hosts in dhcpd.conf is incorrect and repeats <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552727>
<BlackDex> Hello there. How can i backup (and restore) the MaaS database??
<kif_> Hello. I'm having trouble navigating through the MAAS docs and I'm wondering if someone has experience on setting a custom storage layout when deploying nodes?
<kif_> I tried it via the web ui and the cli but I'm not getting very far.
<mup> Bug #1552775 opened: [2.0] Lease notifier is not getting notification from dhcpd <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552775>
<mup> Bug #1552782 opened: [2.0] Changing gateway_ip on subnet does not cause dhcpd.conf to be regenerated <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552782>
<mup> Bug #1552789 opened: [2.0] Setting secondary_rack does not trigger the rack controller to regenerate dhcpd.conf <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552789>
<mup> Bug #1552782 changed: [2.0] Changing gateway_ip on subnet does not cause dhcpd.conf to be regenerated <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552782>
<mup> Bug #1552789 changed: [2.0] Setting secondary_rack does not trigger the rack controller to regenerate dhcpd.conf <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552789>
<mup> Bug #1552782 opened: [2.0] Changing gateway_ip on subnet does not cause dhcpd.conf to be regenerated <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552782>
<mup> Bug #1552789 opened: [2.0] Setting secondary_rack does not trigger the primary_rack to regenerate dhcpd.conf <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552789>
<bdx> hows it going everyone?
<bdx> quick question ... possibly I'm just overlooking something here, I figured I would ask anyway ....
<bdx> Is there a way to configure a node's interface mtu via the context of MAAS?
<bdx> core, dev, andreserl, blake_r:^
<roaksoax> bdx: there is, but in 1.9+
<roaksoax> bdx: you can doit via the api
<bdx> roaksoax: in 1.9.0+bzr4533-0ubuntu1~trusty1 ?
<roaksoax> bdx: yes, either via the 'interface' api or the 'vlan'
<roaksoax> bdx: iirc, if you set the vlan it will apply to all the nodes on that vlan
<roaksoax> bdx: or you can set it per node's interface
<bdx> roaksoax: nice! what is the cli command to do this? Is there docs on the cli/api usage that might entail this config?
<roaksoax> bdx: https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.9/api.html#interface -> you cal look there
<roaksoax> I can't remember the commandof the top of my head
<roaksoax> but maas <user> interface --help :)
<bdx> roaksoax: was just scoping it. thanks!
<bdx> roaksoax, I can only find how to set the mtu on a nodes interface, is there somewhere else I should be looking to set it on the vlan?
<bdx> even here: https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.9/api.html#vlan
<bdx> it seems the values are being set on a per node basis ...?
<bdx> all of the api requests go to /api/1.0/nodes/{system_id}
<roaksoax> mpontillo: ^^
<roaksoax> mpontillo: api to set mtu on the vlan ?
<mpontillo> roaksoax: bdx: yeah, there is an MTU field on the VLAN; you should be able to change it via the API with a CLI command like "vlan update <id> mtu=<new-mtu>"
<bdx> mpontillo: awesome! Am I just missing it in the api docs then?
<roaksoax> bdx: apparently so, although I just updated the docs the other day so it is strange that they are not there
<bdx> roaksoax, mpontillo: it appears I cannot update the default vlan for a fabric,  .... --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15275802/
<bdx> roaksoax, mpontillo: have you any suggestions for how I might modify mtu for default vlan?
<roaksoax> bdx: ah yes, there's an open bug that's targetted to 1.9.2 to fix that
<roaksoax> mpontillo: ^^
<bdx> jesus, f***.
<bdx> ok
<bdx> roaksoax, mpontillo: thanks for your help
<mpontillo> bdx: that's a bummer; sorry. one possible workaround would be to create a non-default interface on the fabric and move the subnet there
<bdx> mpontillo: entirely ... I have a stack deployed with a lot of services running on it supporting my organization ... I'm experiencing neutron mtu grief ... and was going to try and live migrate all instnaces, and then down each of my nodes and recommission to get the mtu set to jumbo ...
<mpontillo> bdx: do I understand correctly that you want ALL of your VLANs to suddenly become jumbo VLANs?
<bdx> from the sound of it, I could probably preform these^ ops without service interuption though
<bdx> mpontillo: yea,
<bdx> I've already modified all of the surrounding switches and infra to support jumbo
<mpontillo> bdx: ok, I totally didn't just tell you to do this, but I'll leave this here https://paste.ubuntu.com/15275850/
<bdx> but I need to get my metal to 9000 w/o manualy rendering all of the nodes interfaces
<bdx> mpontillo: yes!
<bdx> thank you!!!!!
<mpontillo> bdx: good luck ;-)
<bdx> did the trick! -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15275861/
<bdx> thanks again!
<mup> Bug #1552882 opened: 1.9.1: For system connected to JBOD disks, failed deployment with cannot find boot sector  <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552882>
<mup> Bug #1552892 opened: Default architecture is blank in UI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552892>
<dbainbri> i am hooking up some supermicros to maas and their ipmi settings are not being detected. search the web hasn't turned up anything useful. is there a way to the the enlistment log for a node so i can see the output of the enlistment script?
<roaksoax> dbainbri: connecting tto the serial console
<dbainbri> @roaksoax: thx. any reason it shouldn't work (ipmi detection)?
<roaksoax> dbainbri: one of two things. 1. no internet connectivity [preventing MAAS from installing the required tools to discover IPMI. 2. error in the discovery bug or in the BMC
<dbainbri> roaksoax: i like my odd on 1. who needs the connectivity, maas server or the node or both? does the maas server pre-download or on demand (i.e. how do i force it to download what it needs)
<roaksoax> dbainbri: both
<roaksoax> dbainbri: my wild guess is that the node is trying to access the ubuntu archive, but for some reason they can't
<roaksoax> dbainbri: have you set the upstream DNS server in the MAAS Settings page
<roaksoax> ?
<mup> Bug #1552923 opened: API allows attaching physical, bond interface to non untagged VLAN's <api> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.10:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552923>
<roaksoax> dbainbri: while the machine is enlisting, try looking into maas-proxy log: /var/log/maas/proxy/access.log and see if there's traffic
<dbainbri> roaksoax: yes to 8.8.8.8 8.8.8.4
<roaksoax> dbainbri: so what do you see in the proxy log when enlisting ? do you see it successfully hitting the cache and downloading the packages required?
<dbainbri> scrolls by too quickly ;) will this be logged somewhere?
<roaksoax> dbainbri: the enlistment output is not logged anywhere unfortunately, since maas doesn't know anything about the machine
<dbainbri> looks like on the maas server the free ipmi packages are in /var/cache
<dbainbri> in the proxy log i see requests for ipmi packages
<roaksoax> dbainbri: are the requests satisfied ?
<dbainbri> see 200 in the response, so my guess is yes
<roaksoax> dbainbri: the next step would be to look at the serial console to see what's going on then
<dbainbri> roaksoax: thx. will have to hook that up and try.
<bbaqar> Trying to deploy 15.10 using maas. This(http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277124/) is my .juju/environments.yaml file. The bootstrap node comes up without an error but when I add a ubunt charm (juju deploy cs:wily/trusty) the node fails in cloud-init. I cant even ping the node. Any ideas
<dbainbri> for ipmi discovery seeing "bad spmi legacy 0" ideas?
#maas 2016-03-04
<BlackDex> What is the best way to backup MaaS?
<mup> Bug #1553176 opened: BIND ignores nanoseconds field in timestamps, fails to load newer versions of zones on reload <BIND:New> <MAAS:New> <bind9 (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553176>
<narindergupta> roaksoax: hi current MAAS 1.9 failed the deployment of Xenial due to cloud init issue? Is this something known issue?
<smoser> lets do try to not just always blame cloud-init for everything.
<roaksoax> smoser: well, for any normal user who sees the output it would appear that that's the case
<mag009__> is it to select a specific image when deploying
<mag009__> from the api
<mag009__> 1.0
<mag009__> actually my question is can we deploy from the api
<mag009__> /api/2.0/machines/{system_id}/ op=deploy alright got my answer
<mag009__> its only available with api 2.0
<mag009__> now the question is where can I activate api 2.0 on a xenial server?
<mag009__> I got the following version of maas 1.10.0+bzr4578-0ubuntu2
<mup> Bug #1553261 opened: [FFe] Standing FFe for MAAS 2.0 <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553261>
<mup> Bug #1550616 changed: API 2.0 cleanup <MAAS:Fix Released by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550616>
<mup> Bug #1550616 opened: API 2.0 cleanup <MAAS:Fix Released by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550616>
<mup> Bug #1550616 changed: API 2.0 cleanup <MAAS:Fix Released by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550616>
<mup> Bug #1553288 opened: json.decoder.JSONDecodeError: Expecting property name enclosed in double quotes: line 1 column 2 (char 1) <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553288>
<mup> Bug #1553297 opened: The commission action for 1 node failed with error: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'id' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553297>
<mup> Bug #1553301 opened: [2.0a1] After upgrade from 1.10, enabloing dhcp fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553301>
<LiftedKilt> quick question if anyone has a moment: attempting to deploy maas, and only half of my servers are coming up
<LiftedKilt> they are all identical hardware, identical port configuration (on the same switch)
<LiftedKilt> they pxe boot, and they all finish with generating ssh keys and identifying themselves as node-##.domain.tld
<mup> Bug #1553352 opened: [2.0] is_pid_in_container is not checking correctly <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553352>
<mup> Bug #1553352 changed: [2.0] is_pid_in_container is not checking correctly <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553352>
<mup> Bug #1553352 opened: [2.0] is_pid_in_container is not checking correctly <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553352>
#maas 2016-03-05
<mup> Bug #1553423 opened: Trying to update the upstream DNS, I saw: crochet._eventloop.TimeoutError:  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553423>
<mup> Bug #1528394 changed: MAAS metadata error under Node install <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1528394>
<mup> Bug #1553579 opened: Purging the maas-rack-controller package fails if maas user is gone <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553579>
<mup> Bug #1553590 opened: [2.0a1] No usable release for commissioning <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553590>
<mup> Bug #1553590 changed: [2.0a1] No usable release for commissioning <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553590>
<mup> Bug #1553590 opened: [2.0a1] No usable release for commissioning <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553590>
<mup> Bug #1553605 opened: MAAS cli doesn't know about maas command <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553605>
<mup> Bug #1553617 opened: [2.0a1] Rack controller unable to register with regiond <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553617>
#maas 2016-03-06
<mup> Bug #1553646 opened: [2.0a1] Rack controller unable to listen on dhcpd.sock <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553646>
<mup> Bug #1553647 opened: [2.0a1] maas-region-controller-min depends on old package iproute <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553647>
<mup> Bug #1553648 opened: [2.0a1] dbconfig-common seems confused with maas <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553648>
<mup> Bug #1553665 opened: Unconfigured interfaces shouldn't add DNS records <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553665>
<mup> Bug #1553791 opened: Management commands should be maas-region and maas-rack <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553791>
#maas 2017-02-27
<Budgie^Smore> anyone around fam with maas-enlist error codes? I am getting return code 8
<kklimonda> @pmatulis: better docs for networking side (fabrics, spaces, subnets, vlans) and how it all fits together; better docs on image customization - both with curtin (late and early commands), as well as preparing own images; actually, going back to networking, I think I've configured bonding using some random blog post; I haven't even touched more advanced partitioning, but at this point I'm assuming it's also going to be underdocumented.
<cnf> morning
<cnf> anyone around that can help me underatand the network requirements etc for maas?
<brendand> cnf, do you have any specific questions?
<cnf> brendand: well, maybe, i'm trying to understand what is needed to get maas working
<cnf> i have machines that are connected with a 2 x 10G LAG
<cnf> and i'm not sure how to get PXE on that, and what management connectivity is needed to machines after pxe boot etc
<cnf> a point to documentation that explains this would help, for now
<brendand> cnf, try reading https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.0/en/ thoroughly
<cnf> yes, i have that open
<cnf> have had for a while
<brendand> cnf, for the nodes, the pxe boot config is really hw dependent
<brendand> cnf, so you'll have to consult the machines documentation for that
<brendand> cnf, and the power management is again machine dependent, so it really depends what kind of hw it is
<cnf> power management?
<brendand> cnf, if you make the machines pxe boot then maas might auto-detect the power parameters
<brendand> cnf, so start there
<cnf> i don't understand, where does power management come in?
<brendand> cnf, so maas can turn the machine on and off
<cnf> but that doesn't explain how to do the pxe booting on my network
<cnf> or what connectivity is required on a network level
<brendand> cnf, one machine needs to function as the rack/region controller. other ones can be nodes. they must all be on the same vlan
<brendand> cnf, maas does assume good familiarity with configuring a network
<cnf> yes, but i don't know what is required
<cnf> and I can't find the requirements documented
<cnf> hmz
<DesktopMan> cnf: once you install and configure the rack controller it supplies and pxe. there isn't much of a network requirement for that part, chuck them all on a switch and you're good
<cnf> DesktopMan: well, i'm not good
<cnf> it's a switch that's already in use for a LOT of other things
<DesktopMan> the rack controller also does nat for you so the nodes get wan access through it
<DesktopMan> then you should pxe boot on a vlan
<DesktopMan> to isolate it
<cnf> and how do i do that on a LAG link?
<DesktopMan> server bios, under boot settings
<DesktopMan> choose the nic for pxe there, and you can also set a vlan (if it's supported)
<cnf> yes, but no LACP, afaik
<cnf> anyway, i'm looking into getting that sorted on the juniper side
<cnf> DesktopMan: so MAAS needs the servers to be in an untagged vlan, a single one for pxe and management?
<DesktopMan> no, you can set the dhcp / pxe server for a vlan if you want
<cnf> so how do you configure the vlan in the os once it is booted?
<cnf> well, s/do you/does maas/ ?
<DesktopMan> I've only used the maas web interface for that, but you go to subnets and click the vlan you want pxe on
<DesktopMan> then configure the dhcp server for that vlan
<cnf> DesktopMan: right, that's on the management side
<cnf> that makes sense
<cnf> on the metal side, maas needs to first pxe boot, and then login to the installed OS to change config, right?
<DesktopMan> after your machines have booted from pxe you commision them (get them ready for use), then deploy them. after deployment (os install) you can configure the rest of the network interfaces from maas
<DesktopMan> or you can log in and do it yourself manually
<DesktopMan> when you commision you can select to allow ssh access, if you do it installs the ssh keys for the current maas user.
<cnf> well, to commission them, maas needs network connectivity to them, right?
<DesktopMan> yes, but it uses the pxe network for that
<cnf> but that means that to the metal, the MAAS vlan needs to be untagged
<cnf> k, so my biggest problem is getting pxe to work on a LACP bond
<DesktopMan> yeah that part I'm not sure about. is the lacp bond hardware configured?
<DesktopMan> or is it done at the OS level
<cnf> well, on the metal on an OS level
<cnf> so during boot, there is no LACP yet
<cnf> but the switch does expect it
<cnf> we found something that might work on the qfabrics
<cnf> where you can force one of the members to be up, even without lacp
<cnf> going to test if that works
<pmatulis> kklimonda, thanks for the feedback
<cnf> does maas work on a V6 network?
<roaksoax> cnf: yes
<roaksoax> it does
<roaksoax> latest version of MAAS for better support though
<pmatulis> kklimonda, any more specific info can be put here: https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/maas-docs/issues/new
<cnf> roaksoax: hmm, docs seem to indicate you still need ipv4 present, though?
<cnf> https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/installconfig-network-ipv6
<roaksoax> cnf: not really, no
<mup> Bug #1408820 changed: [docs] configure.html#preseed has out of date link <doc> <trivial> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1408820>
<mup> Bug #1666852 changed: apt IGN messages timeout very high causes failed commissioning and deployment <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1666852>
<mup> Bug #1668315 opened: [2.1+] Missing documentation about preseeds in new documentation <doc> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668315>
<cnf> hmz
<cnf> damn thing won't pxe boot
<cnf> how do people use MAAS on machines on a LAG?
<kklimonda> my machines have separate management interface that I use to PXE them
<kklimonda> anyway, is it LAG or LACP?
<cnf> LACP
<cnf> 2 x  10G
<kklimonda> ok, that's tricky - some switches allow you to configure LACP interface to bring the link up as a normal interface until LACP control packet is received
<kklimonda> but IIRC that's not part of a standard
<cnf> trying to find how to do that on a juniper
<cnf> I was hoping http://www.juniper.net/techpubs/en_US/junos10.3/topics/reference/configuration-statement/force-up-edit-interfaces-ex-series.html would help, but it doesn't seem to
<kklimonda> hmm, afaik force-up should do the trick
<cnf> doesn't seem to
<kklimonda> it can be configured only on a single interface from bundle afair, are you sure you are configuring the correct one?
<cnf> it was set on 1 interface, and both of them are set to PXE boot on the DL380
<kklimonda> those are 10gig interfaces, are you sure your machine is booting from 10gig and not 1gig only? just checking, I've seen servers which had to have 10gig PXE enabled in BIOS
<cnf> yep
<cnf> checked the bios, made sure the 10G ones are at the top
<cnf> made sure it where the ipv4 ones, as well
<kklimonda> I'm testing MAAS 2.2 beta (from ppa:maas/next) and it's throwing a lot of >>django.db.utils.IntegrityError: duplicate key value violates unique constraint "maasserver_staticipaddress_ip_key"<< in logs, any idea if that has been reported?
<capncrunch4me> is there a way in MAAS to have it load BTRFS instead of ext4 when a machine is deployed?
<kklimonda> perhaps a custom image?
<capncrunch4me> it strikes me as a custom storage layout
<cnf> hmm, dammit :/
<kklimonda> good point
<kklimonda> cnf: you don't have a separate 1gbe interface?
<cnf> plenty of interfaces
<kklimonda> none connected? ;)
<cnf> not really switches to connect them to, though
<cnf> everything is 10G LACP here
<cnf> i could add a switch, but then that switch would not have the right vlan
<cnf> and then i'd have 1G for a few machines, at best
<cnf> hmm, all searches do indeed point to force-up
<cnf> but that isn't working, it seems
<kklimonda> what switch model do you have?
<cnf> juniper QFX3500
<cnf> so if I enable dhcp in MAAS, do i need to start the service manually on the linux machine it is on?
<roaksoax> cnf: No. MAAS will configure / start dhcp. We dont use the "systems" daemon. MAAS runs its own isc-dhcp daemon
<cnf> roaksoax: ok, but i should see a dhcpd process, right?
<cnf> or is it called something else?
<cnf> yeah, maas didn't start the dhcpd it seems...
<cnf> wow
<kklimonda> roaksoax: is it running actual isc-dhcp-server, or does it have its own DHCP implementation?
<kklimonda> roaksoax: at least on 2.2 port 69 is boung to by some python3 process
<kklimonda> ok, my bad
<mimizone> hi. what's the recommended method replacing preseed scripts in maas 2.1? I need to modify the rt_tables/ip routes during deployment.
<mup> Bug #1668329 opened: [2.2, 2.1] ssh key comment contains unicode character - node deployment fails <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668329>
<roaksoax> kklimonda: it is running isc-dhcp
<roaksoax> kklimonda: as maas-dhcp
<cnf> dhcpd     2364  0.0  0.1  35848 13520 ?        Ss   18:00   0:00 dhcpd -user dhcpd -group dhcpd -f -q -4 -pf /run/maas/dhcp/dhcpd.pid -cf /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.conf -lf /var/lib/maas/dhcp/dhcpd.leases ens192
<cnf> for me
<roaksoax> that's the one
<cnf> which wasn't started when I enabled dhcp in the UI
<kklimonda> yeah, sorry - I've done off-by-one mistake - 67/68 is dhcp, 69 is tftp
<kklimonda> should MAAS be creating DNS entries for machines' BMC IP addresses?
<roaksoax> kklimonda: not for BMC's
<brendand> roaksoax, we had troubles before with bmc addresses being used for maas - in the ci we create an ip range to cover the bmc addresses
<roaksoax> brendand: was that the source of the issue really ?
<brendand> roaksoax, creating the range was the solution, not the cause
<brendand> roaksoax, just wondering if it's relevant to what kklimonda said
<roaksoax> brendand: in our case because we do a bad design thing to share the subnet of the bmc's
<kklimonda> it's not a bad design if it works!
<kklimonda> @brendand: could this be the cause of MAAS throwing IntegrityErrors?
<brendand> roaksoax, i thought the bmcs were on a different subnet? 10.245.143.0/21 as opposed to 10.245.136.0/21?
 * roaksoax is distracted, otp 
<mimizone> anyone on my question regarding modifying the /etc/ip/rt_tables and ip routes during deployment? where can I customized provisioning scripts? It seems preseed is not the recommended way anymore in maas 2.1
<cnf> ok, i see dhcp requests coming in
<cnf> but maas isn't responding
<mimizone> is there still the concept of curtin user_data/custom scripts in maas 2.1? anyone has a pointer to some documentation by any chance?
<cnf> hmm, and ilo4 support seems broken
<cnf> it runs the wrong IPMI command
<stormmore> so I have been trying to use maas-enlist but it doesn't appear to be working for 2.1, but I am not getting any useful errors to be able to share :-/
<stormmore> when I hit enter it hangs for a second and then the prompt returns with zero other output
<mimizone> any familiar with the /etc/maas/preseeds/curtinXXXXX files? I would like to add a few customization in there.
<pmatulis> mimizone, this will soon be documented better. lemme know if this is sufficient for your use case. https://goo.gl/tqZiKB
<mimizone> pmatulis: thanks. I'll check it out and come back to you in a bit
<pmatulis> mimizone, thanks
<mimizone> pmatulis: it is very similar to the document for 1.9 basically, right?
<pmatulis> mimizone, yeah
<pmatulis> mimizone, it would be great if you could add any deficiencies as a docs bug - https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/maas-docs/issues/new
<mimizone> pmatulis: sure. I'll see what I can express clearly that would be useful to all.
<pmatulis> perfect
<mimizone> pmatulis: now I am hacking the curtin_userdata file until I get my commands right. but so far, I break the deployment.
<mimizone> I am trying to run a "sed" command on the /etc/network/interfaces to fix a bug in the file that was generated.
<mimizone> would you know anything in how I can add a command properly in the curtin_userdata?
<mimizone> here what I do so far
<mimizone> network_commands:
<mimizone>   maas_fix_00: ["bash","-c", "sed s/'|| truepost-up route add'/'|| true\npost-up route add'/g", $OUTPUT_INTERFACES]
<stormmore> hmmm I am trying to use maas-enlist to enlist some virtual nodes into maas but I keep getting failures
<stormmore> I keep getting return code 8 but I don't know what that means and there isn't any other visible error, any suggestions on what logs might provide some insight into what is going on?
<stormmore> it is weird, even pxe booting the machine is failing to enlist :-/
<roaksoax> stormmore: how is it failing ?
<roaksoax> stormmore: try /var/log/maas/rsyslog/maas-enlist*
<stormmore> I am having a hard time seeing why it is failing, scrolls off screen way too fast. Trying to get in didn't work before the system shutdown :-/
<stormmore> I don't see that log roaksoax :-/
<roaksoax> stormmore: ok, try this, is /etc/maas/rackd.conf point to an IP address or localhost ?
<stormmore> on the maas server?
<stormmore> if so, then yeah it is pointing to the right IP
<roaksoax> stormmore: any error logs in /var/log/maas/*.log ?
<stormmore> roaksoax, https://gist.github.com/cm-graham/62ed001b9158f8dddbc1a521cce8abc4 is what I am seeing in rackd.log
<Siva_> Hi
<stormmore> am I seeing what I think is a dns issue?
<Siva_> I installed a VM to be managed by MAAS
<roaksoax> stormmore: could be. seems MAAS is trying to contact the region and it is failing
<Siva_> After adding the 'Power address' like qemu+ssh://you@<host-where-vm-is>/system
<stormmore> starting to look like it :-/ need to update the nameservers on the maas server :-/
<Siva_> When I click the 'check now' for Power.. i get the following error
<Siva_> No rack controllers can access the BMC of node: juju-controller
<Siva_> maas log shows this : Feb 27 19:27:31 localhost maas.power: [error] juju-controller: Power state could not be queried: Failed to login to virsh console
<Siva_> Any help on this is much appreciated
<roaksoax> Siva_: seems like the rack controller cannot resolve <juju-controller>
<Siva_> @roaksoax, what does that mean? Not clear
<roaksoax> Siva_: that the rack controller in maas cannnot resolve a node called <juju-controller>
<roaksoax> Siva_: yseems you are doing qemu+ssh://you@juju-controller/system
<Siva_> I my case, I explicitly sepcify the ipaddress as qemu+ssh://contrail@10.84.33.1/system
<roaksoax> Siva_: ah gotcha now
<roaksoax> Siva_: can you ping 10.84.33.1 from where the rack controller is running ?
<Siva_> yes
<roaksoax> Siva_: seems that no rack controller can contact that IP address
<Siva_> I am able to ping it
<roaksoax> bladernr: ^^
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> blake_r: ^^
<roaksoax> blake_r: seems that the rack cannot reach a BMC that's pingable
<Siva_> the ip address 10.84.33.1 is the bastion host ipaddress where the vm is launched
<stormmore> can you ssh to the IP?
<Siva_> @stormmore, yes I am able ssh into that from my desktop
<roaksoax> Siva_: but from the MAAS server ?
<Siva_> yes, from the maas server.  It ask for a password ... when entered it goes through
<Siva_> @roaksoax, does the maas log error give you any clue?
<Siva_> @roaksoax, does the maas log error pasted above give you any clue?
<stormmore> wondering if it is cause it asks for a password or the maas server isn't using the right key
<Siva_> @stormore, the ipaddress is the management ip address of the bastion host
<Siva_> How do I verify if maas server is using the correct key?
<blake_r> Siva_: how is the SSH handled?
<blake_r> Siva_: using ssh keys or password?
<blake_r> Siva_: it its by SSH key then you need to add the SSH key to the maas user
<blake_r> Siva_: if the private is under the MAAS user then it cannot authenticate
<blake_r> Siva_: using password is much easier to setup
<Siva_> @blake_r, I am using the same 'username' and 'password' here in the 'Power address' field here as I would when 'ssh'ing into the bastion host from my desktop
<Siva_> Does that answer your question?
<blake_r> Siva_: did you place the password in the Power pass field?
<Siva_> @blake_r, nope
<blake_r> Siva_: the password must go into that field
<Siva_> @blake_r, I am trying it now
<stormmore> looks like blake_r is taking you down the path that I was thinking... if you are using user/pass then you need to provide both for it to work
<Siva_> @blake_r, that worked
<blake_r> Siva_: great!
<Siva_> Pls help me understand, why do we need this optional field. I remember setting this up around 6 months back without the password field
<Siva_> What should be done to make this work without the password field
<Siva_> @blake_r, thanks for your help. Kindly let me know your input on the above question
<blake_r> Siva_: if you don't want a password field, then you need to create a ssh key in the "maas" user account
<blake_r> Siva_: then push the public key to the virsh server
<blake_r> Siva_: or copy your private ssh key to the maas user
<blake_r> Siva_: all MAAS services run as the "maas" user, it needs access to the SSH key to authenticate
<stormmore> Siva_, basically what blake_r said. it is worth noting that those are the common options (password or ssh key) and if you want passwordless that leaves ssh keys
<Siva_> @blake_r, I do have the maas key and they maas key is present in the bastion host (where the vm is launched)
<Siva_> so passwordless should have worked
<blake_r> Siva_: you need to make sure
<blake_r> Siva_: you can try "sudo -u maas -H virsh -c {your-connection-string} list --all"
<Siva_> yes, I tried that and it worked
<Siva_> so passwordless should have worked. That's why it is confusing for me
<Siva_> @blake_r, from which machine, do you want me to issue the command 'sudo -u maas -H virsh -c {your-connection-string} list --all'
<Siva_> I tried from the maas container
<blake_r> which every machine is running the rack controller
<roaksoax> Siva_: /win 3
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> sry
<stormmore> still no idea why I can't get this to enlist :-/
<stormmore> all I do know is I keep getting return code 8 but that doesn't tell me anything about what is going on
<roaksoax> stormmore: please pastebin your logs /var/log/maas/*.log
<roaksoax> stormmore: if you can get a console log, that would also be helpful
<stormmore> do you mean /var/log/syslog when you say console??
<roaksoax> stormmore: console as in the server outputs logs to the serial console
<stormmore> roaksoax, that might be easier said that done
<stormmore> roaksoax, regiond.log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/24080653/
<stormmore> sorry that is the rackd.log
<mup> Bug #1660860 changed: [1.9] mdadm error message during 14.04 deploy <MAAS:Invalid> <MAAS 1.9:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660860>
<stormmore> roaksoax, here is the correct regiond.log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/24080662/
<stormmore> roaksoax, I suspect dns being the problem
<stormmore> roaksoax, I suspect that I am running into a race condition since the maas server is using a different dns to get it setup but the node is using the same which isn't pointing back to the maas server
<roaksoax> stormmore: this is the issue:
<roaksoax> 2017-02-27 21:51:06 provisioningserver.rackdservices.tftp: [critical] TFTP back-end failed.
<roaksoax> Traceback (most recent call last):
<roaksoax> Failure: twisted.protocols.amp.UnhandledCommand: (b'UNHANDLED', 'Unknown Error [maas:pid=13020:cmd=GetBootConfig:ask=18]')
<roaksoax> stormmore: tail -f /var/log/maas/*.log and capture the moment that the machine is pxe booting and share the output of logs with us
<roaksoax> stormmore: if you can also provide a console log of the PXE process it would be good as well
<roaksoax> stormmore: /win
<roaksoax> err
<stormmore> roaksoax, that is part of my problem, I don't see enough of the console log to determine the issue or have a way of getting the console log off the machine :-/ I do know that maas system is unable to look itself up because it is using a dns server that doesn't have the record
<roaksoax> stormmore: but ht eproblem seems to be in the pxe boot
<roaksoax> stormmore: at least from the logs above
<roaksoax> stormmore: and it doesn't seem that you are pointin rackd.conf to a dns record
<stormmore> roaksoax, well pxe seems to be partially working, it is when it goes to enlist the machine that it doesn't work
<stormmore> I am waiting for my freshly installed maas server to finish syncing an image so that I can try again
<stormmore> roaksoax, it is worth noting that manually trying to enlist from a freshly installed system doesn't work either :-/
<mup> Bug #1660860 opened: [1.9] mdadm error message during 14.04 deploy <MAAS:Invalid> <MAAS 1.9:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660860>
<roaksoax> stormmore: you mean, you try to add a machine via the webui or API and it also fails ?
<stormmore> roaksoax, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24080751/
<stormmore> roaksoax, using maas-enlist
<stormmore> roaksoax, that is literally the totality of output from running that command :-/
<mup> Bug #1660860 changed: [1.9] mdadm error message during 14.04 deploy <MAAS:Invalid> <MAAS 1.9:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660860>
<stormmore> roaksoax, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24080847/ is all the maas logs during a pxe boot attempt
<mimizone> pmatulis: are you still around? I am trying to find the right naming convention for the files in /etc/maas/preseeds/
<mimizone> pmatulis: so far curtin_ubuntu_amad64_generic_nodename doesn't seem to work.
<mimizone> amd64
<Siva_> @blake_r, the command sudo -u maas -H virsh -c {your-connection-string} list --all works form the maas container but passwordless acess is not working
<Siva_> any clue?
<stormmore> Siva_, whats the output from ssh-add -l?
<Siva_> @stormore, ubuntu@xenial-maas:~$ ssh-add -l Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.
<stormmore> that will be your problem
<Siva_> @stormmore, not clear, what am I missing here?
<Siva_> @stormmore, from which machine should I run that command?
<stormmore> Siva_, that tells me that you don't have the key loaded and there for passwordless login won't work
<stormmore> Siva_, maas controller
<stormmore> actually it should probably be sudo -u maas ssh-add -l unless you are already logged in as the maas user
<roaksoax> stormmore: seems the the machine pxe booted into the image
<pmatulis> mimizone, i'm sorry i haven't looked at that stuff in a long time. i don't know
<roaksoax> stormmore: and the image is trying to access the metadata, which seems to be successful
<roaksoax> stormmore: 2017-02-27 22:36:48 twisted.python.log: [info] ::ffff:10.255.255.4 - - [27/Feb/2017:22:36:48 +0000] "GET /MAAS/metadata/enlist/2012-03-01/user-data HTTP/1.1" 200 8272 "-" "python-requests/2.9.1"
<stormmore> roaksoax, yeah just doesn't enlist!
<Siva_> @stormmore, ubuntu@xenial-maas:~$ sudo -u maas ssh-add -l Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.
<Siva_> same error
<mimizone> pmatulis: first of all, I forgot the release number... but I am digging into it. Do you know if the code is in maas basically?
<stormmore> roaksoax, and trying to load into the image that is already installed, installing maas-enlist, and trying doesn't help me figure out why it isn't enlisting
<pmatulis> mimizone, it should work, yes
<pmatulis> mimizone, if you could include a reproducer in a docs bug then i would have something to go by
<roaksoax> stormmore: so have you ssh'd into the image itself ?
<stormmore> Siva_, well that will explain why it will ask for a password using the command roaksoax gave you, you don't have the key loaded into an agent thus it doesn't know it has a key to use
<stormmore> roaksoax, correct, I have an image on the machine that I am trying to enlist
<Siva_> @stormore, the following command works though..... sudo -u maas -H virsh -c {your-connection-string} list --all
<Siva_> @stormore, the following command works though..... sudo -u maas -H virsh -c {your-connection-string} list --all.... it does not ask for a password
<stormmore> ok tryin sudo -u maas -H virst -c ssh-add -l
<stormmore> argh!
<stormmore> ok tryin sudo -u maas -H virsh -c ssh-add -l
<stormmore> Siva_, the problem when it asks you for a password is caused by the fact that the command you are trying to run doesn't know where the private key is
<roaksoax> stormmore: so the enlistment process is:
<roaksoax> 1. machine PXE boots
<roaksoax> 2. loads the image from MAAS' iscsi
<roaksoax> 3. image (cloud-init) access maas metadata server
<roaksoax> 3. cloud-init runs metadata, and contacts maas to "create" a "new" machine
<roaksoax> stormmore: from the last log, I see that 1, 2 and 3 went ahead successfully
<roaksoax> 4 is what may be failing
<stormmore> yeah and then nothing to show that it is even trying to enlist
<stormmore> (on a side note, I really wish the return codes from maas-enlist were documented cause that might give some indication)
<mimizone> pmatulis: sorry to bug, but what is the the typical value  of "release" in the preseed.py? it's not 16.04. Would it be xenial, or the entire name Ubuntu 16.04 LTS "Xenial Xerus"?
<mimizone> it is the value release=Config.objects.get_config('commissioning_distro_series'))
<mimizone> or release=node.get_distro_series())
<roaksoax> stormmore: is there no output in the console ?
<stormmore> roaksoax, not that I can get to a place that I can cut and paste :-/
<pmatulis> roaksoax, can you answer mimizone's query?
<roaksoax> stormmore: and you said nothing here either right ? /var/log/maas/rsyslog/maas-enlisting-node/
<roaksoax> mimizone: can you pint me to where you are looking exactly ?
<mimizone> roaksoax: in maasserver/preseed.py
<mimizone> trying to find out how the preseed file is picked, based on the release/node name etc...
<roaksoax> mimizone: what do you mean ?
<mimizone> see the function get_preseed(node)
<mimizone> my understanding is that the preseed file is picked using that naming "{prefix}_{osystem}_{node_arch}_{node_subarch}_{release}_{node_name}"
<roaksoax> mimizone: release should be like 'xenial', 'trusty' etc
<stormmore> roaksoax, ok we might be making a little progress. found those /var/logs/maas/rsyslogs
<mimizone> prefix = curtin during the installation deployment
<mimizone> roaksoax: ok thanks. let me try.
<roaksoax> mimizone: curtin_userdata_ubuntu_amd64_generic_trusty_node01
<roaksoax> mimizone: it should be something along those lines
<mimizone> still need the userdata?
<roaksoax> mimizone: for ubuntu you can avoid specifying ubuntu
<stormmore> roaksoax, those logs were all messy so I have deleted them and trying again to get a clean run
<stormmore> now it didn't recreate the log :-/
<mimizone> looks like curtin_ubuntu_amd64_generic_xenial_nodename does the trick. It crasehd my deployment = good sign since my curting yaml file is most likely invalid :)
<roaksoax> mimizone: hehe, just cp curtin_userdata to yours and modify accordingly
<roaksoax> stormmore: restart rsyslog
<roaksoax> ?
<stormmore> roaksoax, hmmm knew there was something I forgot to do ;-)
<stormmore> roaksoax, I think I found the problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/24081111/
<stormmore> roaksoax, specifically curl: (22) The requested URL returned error: 400 BAD REQUEST
<stormmore> roaksoax, think I am on the right track?
<pmatulis> mimizone, sweet, you got punted ahead :)
<mimizone> pmatulis: :) there must be more to it now, because just copying the curtin_userdata to the other config for specifically that node breaks the deployment
<pmatulis> mimizone, like i said, i haven't looked at that stuff in donkey's years
 * pmatulis needs to make some ravioli for some small people
<mimizone> seeing stuff like this in the maas logs NameError: name 'curtin_preseed' is not defined at line 4 column 5 in file /etc/maas/preseeds/curtin_ubuntu_amd64_generic_xenial_osv16ocp3b
<mimizone> trying again with a 2 liner config file instead of an entire copy of the curtin_userdata...
<mimizone> how can I make the same GET /MAAS/metadata/latest/by-id/agqa6n/?op=get_preseed from the command line to see what's returned?
<mimizone> because whatever it sends stops the deployment...
<mimizone> ok got it
<mimizone> curl -X GET http://172.30.72.130/MAAS/metadata/latest/by-id/agqa6n/?op=get_preseed
<stormmore> OK I am going to take a break for a bit and try again when I get home
<mimizone> What I am noticing is that if I remove the specific configuration file for my node, the metdata/getpreseed call returns something completely different from the curtin_userdata
<mimizone> it returns all the necessary stuff for apt, datasource, syslog etc...
<mimizone> otherwise it returns my file, that misses all that info. which I assume explains the deployment aborts the process
<mimizone> got it.
<mimizone> the file to copy is the /etc/maas/preseeds/curtin
<mimizone> not the curtin_userdata
<mimizone> basically I need to add {{preseed_data}} at the top of my own file
#maas 2017-02-28
<pmatulis> please take notes :) we need to capture everything in the docs
<mimizone> all right, not completely over my long story with curtin... :)
<mimizone> the stuff specific to the node is taken properly, but the late_commands etc.... are not executed.
<mimizone> if I stuff them in the curtin_userdata, they are executed.
<mimizone> I suspect it is overriden or something since the userdata redefines the late_commands
<mimizone> ?
<mimizone> last reboot/pxe for today.... enough of that thing already :)
<mimizone> see you tomorrow gents.
<pmatulis> see you mimizone
<Budgie^Smore> OK I wish we were on IPv6 already!!! I keep running into transition problems!
<stormmore> This is really weird, I have installed maas a dozen times today and randomly it stops configuring the maas rack controller!
<cnf> aaaand morning
<cnf> how do I tell maas to not scan / ignore certain subnets?
<brendand> cnf, you mean for device discovery?
<cnf> yes
<brendand> cnf, and i guess you can't just delete the subnet?
<cnf> i don't know, can I? it was auto discovered
<brendand> cnf, yeah, of course
<cnf> k, did that
<brendand> cnf, it auto discovers everything as a 'convenience'
<cnf> ok
<brendand> the assumption is that most people will care about all visible subnets
<cnf> well, i don't care about the public subnet
<cnf> it's just in it to have internet access
<brendand> cnf, fyi you can disable per subnet too - uncheck 'Active mapping' in the subnet page
<cnf> yeah, it added those subnets again
<cnf> i deleted them, maas just added them back
<brendand> interesting
<brendand> roaksoax, mpontillo , intentional ^
<brendand> ?
<cnf> also, IPMI doesn't seem to work on HP ilo 4
<cnf> it calls the binary with the wrong arguments
<cnf> hmm
<brendand> cnf, hp ilo is a separate power management type
<cnf> yes
<cnf> and maas is calling ipmitool with the wrong arguments
<cnf> Failed to execute ('/usr/bin/ipmitool', '-I', 'lanplus', '-H', 'x.x.x.x', '-U', 'Administrator', '-P', '********', '94:18:82:03:AD:2E', 'power', 'status') for cartridge 94:18:82:03:AD:2E at x.x.x.x: Invalid command: 94:18:82:03:AD:2E
<cnf> if i remove the mac from the command, it works fine
<brendand> cnf, actually, what kind of servers are these?
<cnf> HP DL380
<cnf> gen 9
<brendand> cnf, i think the ilo entries are for moonshot
<brendand> cnf, which is not what you want
<cnf> so these are just not supported?
<brendand> cnf, i think you should be using just IPMI
<brendand> cnf, were the power params auto-detected or did you enter them yourself?
<cnf> entered them myself, maas so far can't see my server
<cnf> that's an entirely different mess
<cnf> k, you where right, using just ipmi works
<cnf> thanks
<cnf> (i'm trying to understand and fix several things about MaaS at once...)
<brendand> cnf, so are your machines pxe booting?
<cnf> no
<brendand> cnf, as in they aren't trying, or maas doesn't detect them when they do?
<cnf> they are trying
<cnf> but i have some problems getting it to wotrk
<brendand> cnf, and is dhcp enabled on the subnet the are on?
<cnf> first, they are on a LAG
<brendand> cnf, ok
<cnf> figuring out how to PXE on a lag has been a chore
<cnf> now, i am seeing dhcp requests, but the machines are not responding to whatever the maas dhcpd is sending
<cnf> that's where i left yesterday
<cnf> 10:51:59.769027 14:02:ec:8a:83:85 > ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff, ethertype IPv4 (0x0800), length 389: 0.0.0.0.68 > 255.255.255.255.67: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 14:02:ec:8a:83:85, length 347
<cnf> 10:52:00.770859 00:50:56:94:e8:37 > ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff, ethertype IPv4 (0x0800), length 342: 172.20.20.1.67 > 255.255.255.255.68: BOOTP/DHCP, Reply, length 300
<cnf> basically
<cnf> it's the right source mac
<brendand> cnf, is http://www.brocade.com/content/html/en/configuration-guide/fastiron-08030b-l2guide/GUID-DC254740-F2BF-4279-820A-794AFBB86999.html in any way relevant?
<brendand> "You can configure the member port of a dynamic LAG to be logically operational even when the dynamic LAG is not operating. This enables PXE boot support on this port."
<brendand> probably not the same switch, but maybe the principle applies?
<cnf> yeah, we looked at that
<cnf> it's a juniper QFX3500
<cnf> and on juniper it's also called force-up
<cnf> atm, we disabled LACP, and are just using etherchannel
<cnf> the requests are coming in, so it should work
<cnf> brendand: http://www.juniper.net/techpubs/en_US/junos10.3/topics/reference/configuration-statement/force-up-edit-interfaces-ex-series.html is the juniper ref, btw
<brendand> cnf, so you're running dhcpdump on the maas server when booting the machine?
<cnf> yep
<cnf> and the MAAS server is a VM on a vsphere cluster, if that matters
<brendand> cnf, and you're sure dhcp is enabled on the correct vlan?
<cnf> brendand: well, it's replying to the requests :P
<cnf> also, for the MAAS vm, it's just an interface, it doesn't see the vlans
<brendand> cnf, ok i misunderstood. so it's responding but the BOOTPREPLY packets don't reach the machine
<brendand> then we can probably rule out maas as the problem
<brendand> cnf, what's happening on the switch itself
<brendand> ?
<cnf> sorry, was AFK changing somw switch htings
<cnf> added a copper port, so I can try with a laptop
<cnf> brb
<brendand> cnf, that's alright, i was afk making breakfast ;)
<cnf> :P
<cnf> ok, the server on copper worked
<brendand> cnf, good to know
<cnf> ok, but it doesn't auto detect servers it boots?
<brendand> cnf, maas should auto-detect any system that boots under its direction
<cnf> i can't find it, atm
<brendand> you should see a message like 'booting under maas direction'
<brendand> on the machine's console
<cnf> yes, it did that
<brendand> cnf, is the machine still on and doing things?
<cnf> but i can't find in maas
<cnf> it sits at the login prompt
<brendand> cnf, that didn't work properly then
<cnf> hmz
<brendand> cnf, is there anything in /var/log/maas/rsyslog?
<cnf> that is an empty directory
<cnf> i have /var/log/maas/maas.log
<cnf> i see it there
<cnf> so it discovers everything i don't care about, but not what I do care about :P
<cnf> it should show up on the dashboard, right?
<cnf> with the rest of the discovered devices?
<cnf> so when I go to the subnet, the ip the metal booted with is marked as "observed"
<cnf> but that's the only reference i can see to it
<cnf> hmz, am I doing something wrong?
<brendand> cnf, i'd have to see the serial console to know for sure
<cnf> serial of what?
<cnf> do I have to add my metal manually, maybe?
<brendand> cnf, the booting machine?
<cnf> oh
<cnf> i don't have access to that, atm
<brendand> cnf, you can use serial over lan
<cnf> yes, i have no access to that, atm
<cnf> recycled machine, someone changed the ilo password
<cnf> someone that isn't in today
<brendand> cnf, i see
<brendand> cnf, you need to watch it closely and see what happens after booting under maas direction
<brendand> cnf, it should transfer a grub/efi config and initrd
<brendand> cnf, if you're desperate you could video it?
<cnf> ok, it says "no datasource found"
<cnf> (also, i'm going to smack the person that changed the ilo pass)\
<cnf> and then some python3 errors
<brendand> sounds like cloud-init
<brendand> any mention of cloud-init there?
<brendand> cnf, details on the stacktrace would be good too
<cnf> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bo40mqgdfqow3lv/2017-02-28%2012.12.48.jpg?dl=0
<cnf> i feel like a caveman, posting pictures of screens :P
<brendand> likely bad things to come!
<brendand> you're telling me
<cnf> the new machines i have iLo console on
<cnf> this one i am using to get it on copper
<cnf> anyway
<cnf> what is this datasource i can't find?
<cnf> hmz
<brendand> cnf, is /var/log/cloud-init-output.log populated?
<cnf> no such file or directory
<brendand> cnf, and does /etc/maas/preseeds/enlist exist?
<cnf> on the maas server
<cnf> that last one does
<cnf> but /var/log/cloud-init-output.log does not exist
<cnf> i also don't have /etc/cloud, at all
<brendand> cnf, i guess it can't access the metadata
<brendand> cat /etc/maas/regiond.conf?
<cnf> oh, it's stupid
<cnf> it sees itself with the wrong ip
 * cnf facepalms
<cnf> what do i need to restart after i edit that file?
<brendand> cnf, systemctl restart maas-regiond
<cnf> also, how can I tell maas to totally ignore certain subnets, already :(
<brendand> cnf, best you can do is tell it not to scan it looks like
<brendand> i think the rediscovering thing is a bug
<cnf> hmm
<cnf> ok, now it came up, it seems
<cnf> and i can ssh to it
<cnf> right, that's a first step
<cnf> ok! it doesn't see my storage, though
<cnf> interesting
<cnf> ok, so without LAG, things seem to be working now
<cnf> after lunch, i'll need to get the LAG case working
<cnf> ok!
<cnf> so, one machine working, i think
<brendand> cnf, cool
<cnf> that's on a single copper link
<cnf> i can't get the ones on the 10G LAG's working
<cnf> i have no idea why
<brendand> cnf, it's common i think to require a seperate interface for pxe
<cnf> yeah, that's a bit of an issue
<cnf> our network is set up for 2 x 10G fiber LAGs
<cnf> hmm
<cnf> so we have metal that can _only_ boot from the 10G cards
<cnf> no one here experience with PXE booting on LAG interfaces?
<roaksoax> cnf: i dont, but i do know others have done successfully on 10g cards
<roaksoax> cnf: so whats the particular issue in your case ?
<cnf> roaksoax: if i take down the LACP, and set up a pure etherchannel, i see dhcp requests coming in, but the server isn't reponding to the replies
<roaksoax> cnf: you mean, you see dhcp requests in the maas server, but the maas server isn't responding, or is it the other way around ?
<cnf> i see requests on the maas server, and i see responses on the maas server
<cnf> but my metal isn't reacting at all
<cnf> roaksoax: also, is there a way to have maas ignore certain ranges in discovery?
<cnf> it's sat in a few mixed ranges (iLo, and public) that it should just ignore, but i get a huge list of discovered devices in those ranges
<roaksoax> cnf: i wonder if this is something the switch is filtering out ?
<roaksoax> cnf: like stp enabled ?
<roaksoax> cnf: and no the discovery will happen on all subnets, you can turn off discovery altogether though
<cnf> hmm, that sound weird, should have an option to turn it off per subnet (or per interface)
<cnf> afaik stp isn't enabled on the qfabrics
<mup> Bug #1668650 opened: I have both hwe-16.04 and hwe-x minimum kernel options and they mean different things apparently <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668650>
<cnf> any way to stop maas from trying to load a firmware in an endless loop?
<cnf> http://pastebin.com/qygUiHYT i keep seeing that over and over again, 2 or 3 times / second
<cnf> hmm, and It seems the DL380p's can't boot from the pci broadcom NIC
<cnf> :(
<cnf> k, firmware upgrade helped :P
<mup> Bug #1550081 changed: [2.0] No error message is displayed when failed to add a domain <error-surface> <MAAS:Fix Released> <MAAS 2.0:Won't Fix> <MAAS trunk:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550081>
<cnf> ok, time to go home
<mup> Bug #1668703 opened: Use external NTP servers only option has no effect <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668703>
<mimizone> hi, is the API call "GET /MAAS/metadata/latest/by-id/agqa6n/?op=get_preseed" deprecated? it still works and being used by MAAS but I don't see any documentation on it.
<mimizone> I'd like to know what are the other op values I can use to retrieve the other metadata files in curtin
<mimizone> specifically the curtin_userdata file
<vogelc> Anyone here have expierence adding subnets and configuring DHCP?  I can't add a subnet and enable DHCP if I dont have a host with an interface on that subnet.
<pmatulis> mimizone, hi. what version of maas are you using?
<mimizone> 2.1
<mimizone> I've tried op=get_curtin_userdata but the curl returns an error and HTTP 400
<pmatulis> mimizone, i don't see any mention of 'preseed' in any api version
<mimizone> pmatulis: I've seen that too... but it is used during the deployment process I can insure you. it's how the node retrieves the curtin files.
<mimizone> you can even see the log in the maas log file
<pmatulis> mimizone, hm, maybe it's meant for internal processes only
<pmatulis> vogelc, that makes sense IMO. how can a machine offer dhcp leases for a subnet it is not connected to? i suppose you can try using a dhcp relay
<mimizone> I just want to use it for debugging actually. to understand how all that curtin stuff works
<pmatulis> ohh
<mimizone> the cloud-init must make a call of some kind to retrieve the curtin_userdata file, I can't figure this one out. I haven't read the entire source code of maas :)
<mimizone> where is the code that runs in the node during the deployment by the way? I've looked only at the maasserver code so far
<pmatulis> there are scripts for enlistment, commissioning, deployment. i'm not sure of their location
<brendand> pmatulis, mimizone - /etc/maas/preseeds
<brendand> pmatulis, don't think that's quite what mimizone is looking for though
<mimizone> brendand: I mean the logic that gets those preseed files
<mimizone> those files are rendered/sent by the maasserver/preseed.py but I can't find what is making the call to the server.
<brendand> mimizone, can you check /etc/maas/regiond.conf?
<brendand> mimizone, is maas_url something the node can reach?
<mimizone> not much there. the maas_url, database information
<mimizone> in my experience, I see that the node deployments uses curtin, but the commands in my configuration files are not used, then on the second boot, cloud-init seems to retrieve the curtin_userdata file, and then it triggers the curtin commands in that file. I assume that logic is somewhere.
<mimizone> brendand: yes, no issue reaching the maas server. I am just interested in understanding the curtin/metadata stuff because I have to customize the deployment.
<mimizone> I also use this process to fix a current bug in maas when there is multiple static routes.
<vogelc> pamtulis, thats right we are planning on pointing the dhcp forwarders to the MAAS rack controllers.
<vogelc> pamtulis, really all we need to do is define the subnets in DHCP.  Can we do it manually until a possible patch is in place?
<vogelc> pmatulis: sorry fro spelling your id incorrectly.
<pmatulis> vogelc, the current devel version of maas has dhcp relay integration in the sense that maas will send the appropriate config to the active dhcp server (providing it is maas-managed)
<pmatulis> it does not provide the relay however
<vogelc> pmatulis:  So I did upgrade to 2.2 but it still will not let me add DHCP to a VLAN because there are no controllers with that subnet defined on an interface.  I was hoping what you mentioned would be our fix.
<pmatulis> vogelc, did you choose "Relay DHCP" for that VLAN?
<vogelc> pmatulis: totally missed that option.  so if my NIC is on 10.1.1.0, it will relay it to 10.2.2.0 vlan/subnet?
<pmatulis> https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/devel/en/installconfig-network-dhcp#dhcp-relay
<pmatulis> maas does not actually do the relaying. like i said above, it will send the dhcp config to the active dhcp server
<pmatulis> (which must be maas-managed obviously)
<vogelc> pmatulis:  awesome!!  Thanks,  trying it out now.
<pmatulis> vogelc, i'm really interested in your feedback on this. especially re the documentation
<vogelc> pmatulis:  For sure, I'll provide an update.  I have to get the relay forwarder setup on the switch and then we should be good to go.
<stormmore> OK that is weird, something about the node I am trying to enlist is causing it not the enlist :-/
<palmertime> I have installed a single MAAS server (2.1.3+bzr5573-0ubuntu1) on ubuntu 16.04. I have setup ssh keys, dhcp and images have are in sync for 16.04.  When i boot up a PXE host, it receives an DHCP address and boots the image.  It then fails on "Starting cloud-init" and ends at the login screen.  From the server point of view i see the dhcp lease but no device was discovered.  Is there a default login to the boot image?  where should i
<catbus1> palmertime: when it fails on starting cloud-init, what's the error message?
<palmertime> catbus1: It scrolls by to fast in the console.
<catbus1> I happened to encounter an enlist error yesterday and it also ends at a login screen. I found that the maas-region-controller ip wasn't set correctly, cloud-init was reporting failing  to contact 169.254.169.254.
<catbus1> palmertime: could you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure maas-region-controller to check if ip is set correctly?
<catbus1>  /nick catbus1-afk
<palmertime> catbus1: Thanks for the tip.  I'm going to dig through the API and see what the current setting is
<stormmore> it is weird, I can create a VM manually and it will enlist, use vagrant to do it and it won't :-/
<stormmore> I am also getting an inconsistent installing the maas "package". sometimes it doesn't register the rack controller with the region controller
<stormmore> "Select a valid choice. qpn7s6 is not one of the available choices." is what I get from time to time when I am setting up dhcp through the cli shortly after install maas
<stormmore> it makes no sense... doing apt-get install maas should not cause that error, should it? I am seeing it more frequently :-/
<mup> Bug #1668759 opened: [2.2, trunk] Window width directive fails to remove event from window <MAAS:Triaged by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668759>
<oviliz> Hi guys
<oviliz> "You need one small server for MAAS and at least one server which can be managed with a BMC. It is recommended to have the MAAS server provide DHCP and DNS on a network the managed machines are connected to."
<oviliz> Does that means that the "small" server for MAAS is not going to be used sharing its CPU/RAM/drives?
<brendand> oviliz, yes
<brendand> oviliz, maas needs a place to exist
<stormmore> make no sense :-/ I can't see a difference between the 2 VMs but there has to be one :-/
<oviliz> ty @brendand
<palmertime> How do i set the MAAS PXE/Provisioning network address from the maas command rather than dpkg-reconfigure?
<mup> Bug #1668774 opened: intermittent SSL connection <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668774>
<mup> Bug #1668774 changed: intermittent SSL connection <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668774>
<mup> Bug #1668774 opened: intermittent SSL connection <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668774>
<roaksoax> palmertime: /etc/maas/rackd.conf -> maas_url change that from localhost:5240/MAAS to <ip:5240>/MAAS
<roaksoax> palmertime: or:sudo maas-rack config --region-url http://<ip>:5240/MAAS
<roaksoax> palmertime: then restart maas-rackd
<mimizone> what would be a quick way via the cli/API to copy the same network configuration from one node to another (multiple interfaces/vlans), changing only the Ip addresses?
<palmertime> roaksoax: Perfect, Thanks for the info
<Budgie^Smore> roaksoax so I have narrowed down my enlisting problem a little bit - seem the way Vagrant creates VMs is to blame, trying to determine what it does / doesn't do differently from manually creating the VMs
 * Budgie^Smore is stormmore btw 
#maas 2017-03-01
<stormmore> ok this inconsistency is driving me nuts, install maas using apt install maas, then log in using the CLI and create a dynamic reserved range and try the associated enabling of DHCP which fails inconsistently with the rack controller not being registered to the region controller on the same box!
<stormmore> is it just my day for weird issues :-/
<mup> Bug #1668880 opened: maas partitions create size cannot be percentage <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668880>
<cnf> hi, how come maas can't find the virsh power type when i just installed libvirt-bin ?
<mup> Bug #1668957 opened: [2.1.3] maas API 2.0 - link_subnet does not work when linking subnet on a different fabric <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668957>
<cnf> should maas be able to use qemu://system as a power address?
<cnf> hmm, it seems it insists on having an IP there
<brendand> cnf, the maas instance is on the kvm host?
<cnf> brendand: the kvm host is the maas host
<cnf> so uhm, yes
<cnf> brendand: i just need a place to run the juju controller
<cnf> zeestrat: k, seems to work
<cnf> i think :P
<Flint> Hi guys!
<Guest54478> Hey folks, any URL where I can have an informations related to "How to build custom images on MAAS" or "Explanation of a MAAS image"
<Guest54478> ??
<brendand> Guest54478, Ubuntu and CentOS 6.6 and 7.0 images are included with MAAS for free, custom images require a support agreement
<disposable2> where can i find out why WoL powertype was removed from maas 2.x? i really miss it.
<mup> Bug #1437024 changed: Failure to PXE-boot from secondary NIC <hwe> <ipv6> <uefi> <MAAS:Invalid> <grub2 (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437024>
<Guest54478> Hi brendand, thanks for the reply, I know that Custom image require support agreement, but here, I'm looking for how the supported images are builded and what MAAS is expecting to find on the images like does it need cloud-init or another tool etc
<cnf> can I have maas ignore cert failures for a VMWare power module?
<DesktopMan> when does maas add ssh keys to a deployed node? can I add a key in maas after and connect with it?
<pmatulis> DesktopMan, when the node is deployed. no
<DesktopMan> at which point are they added? commision or deploy?
<DesktopMan> (not sure if deploy wipes what's there from comissioning...)
<pmatulis> deployed
<pmatulis> commissioning does not touch the node's disk
<DesktopMan> ah
<DesktopMan> thanks
<DesktopMan> the keys are added under the ubuntu user? or is there a user created for the maas user that deploys it
<DesktopMan> (if it's ubuntu)
<pmatulis> in the web UI you are logged in via a user. that's the user whose keys will get copied when that user deploys
<pmatulis> (each web UI user has keys imported into their account/profile)
<DesktopMan> but is the user also named after the maas user? or is it always ubuntu
<pmatulis> oh, you mean when you ssh to the node?
<DesktopMan> yeah
<pmatulis> yes, exactly, it is always to the 'ubuntu' account
<DesktopMan> great, thanks. should know enough to connect now :)
<pmatulis> DesktopMan, it would be great if you could follow along here and open a docs bug if something is not clear:
<pmatulis> https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/installconfig-deploy-nodes
<pmatulis> there is a link at the bottom of the left menu for doing that
<pmatulis> DesktopMan, it's important to realize that this only works when you deploy directly from maas. i.e. deploying something via juju:maas will not have the key (in maas) copied. you need to do that via a juju method (i.e. add key to a juju "model")
<DesktopMan> thanks. I haven't quite figured how juju deployment differs yet
<DesktopMan> hmm dumped to a grub prompt after Fetching Netbook Image. that's not good
<stormmore> anyone have any suggesions as to why when installing maas using the maas package it doesn't always configure the rack controller?
<DesktopMan> Integrated NIC 1: Intel(R) 2P X520/2P I350 rNDC, any known issues pxe-booting from that?
<kiko> stormmore, I'm very curious about that -- if it's the case then it's an ugly bug
<kiko> stormmore, apt-get install maas doesn't leave rackd running?
<stormmore> kiko, it is running but not registered to the region controller
<stormmore> kiko, so when I try and implement dhcp through the cli I get "dhcp can only be turned on when a primary rack controller is set."
<stormmore> kiko, and it isn't consistent which is the weird part, one run of my automation fails and then a wipe and rerun might work or fail
<kiko> stormmore, and you've set up the VLANs correctly?
<kiko> when it fails, what do the logs say?
<stormmore> kiko, not using VLANs at the moment
<kiko> I have long suspected there's a bug in the rack registration
<kiko> MAAS 2.x?
<stormmore> yes MaaS 2.1
<stormmore> not sure which log would be good to look at, can you advise me so then when it happens again I can look?
<kiko> well, /var/log/maas/*log and the rackd/regiond log in particular would tell you if the rackd ever registered or if it's a registration failure happening early in the process
<stormmore> OK I am sure I will be reinstalling maas surely. just doing a bit of bash coding for a script to initialize an environment
<kiko> also, note that MAAS is currently sensitive and bad about guessing what NIC you want MAAS to talk on
<kiko> stormmore, so if your machines are multi-homed, make sure we're configuring it to do the right thing
<stormmore> kiko, the inconsistency suggests it isn't a system configuration problem
<kiko> well, you could get interfaces unpredictably named in the old days, and maybe that is your case..
<kiko> i.e. pre-16.04/systemd
<stormmore> yeah I am using 16.04 lts
<cholcombe> i'm having some trouble getting maas working on lxd.  The problem seems to be that twisted can't bind and listen on localhost:69
<cholcombe> i followed the lxd-install page exactly
<cholcombe> i'm running on xenial
<cholcombe> nc is able to listen on the port.  I suspect it's something else
<stormmore> last 2 installs have worked :-/
<kiko> cholcombe, do you have the right interface name configured?
<kiko> cholcombe, what's the log entry you are seeing?
<BlackDex> cholcombe: is it listing on localhost:69 or ::69?
<BlackDex> because some services really really want ipv6 localhost for some reason. And if that isn't configured for your lxd, then that could give some trouble
<cholcombe> kiko: i'll gist in a sec
<cholcombe> kiko: https://gist.github.com/cholcombe973/376aa769285493ea81e95fbadcfeb25d
<mup> Bug #1668731 opened: Total pod resources not matching used pod resources <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668731>
<stormmore> kiko so far today I only seen the "bug" once but of course I am still nowhere close to finishing what I am doing so I am sure I will see it again and will investigate further
#maas 2017-03-02
<mup> Bug #1669183 opened: [2.1.3]   maas createds DNSResource records for discovered IPs, but doesn't appear to release them <oil> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669183>
<cholcombe> how do i manually specify a pxe seed on a kvm guest to point at maas?  I don't have maas managing my dhcp so i need to manually point the guest
<mup> Bug #1669213 opened: [2.2, trunk] Unable to change device IP because 'subnet' is listed incorrectly on 'edit'. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669213>
<Budgie^Smore> cholcombe I don't have access to my maas environment right now but once maas is installed you could always look at the dhcpd config to get what you need
<mup> Bug #1669217 opened: [2.2, trunk] Device Details doesn't surface error when updating interfaces <error-surface> <MAAS:Triaged by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669217>
<mup> Bug #1669221 opened: [2.2, 5770] No block devices after commissioning <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669221>
<mup> Bug #1669223 opened: [2.2, r5770] Commissioning Results has 'Status' column <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669223>
<mup> Bug #1669217 changed: [2.2, trunk] Device Details doesn't surface error when updating interfaces <error-surface> <MAAS:Triaged by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669217>
<mup> Bug #1669221 changed: [2.2, 5770] No block devices after commissioning <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669221>
<mup> Bug #1669223 changed: [2.2, r5770] Commissioning Results has 'Status' column <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669223>
<mup> Bug # opened: 1669217, 1669221, 1669223, 1669225, 1669226
<mup> Bug #1669225 changed: [2.2, r5770, UI] Test Results outputs both stdout & stderr instead of a combined stdout/stderr <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669225>
<mup> Bug #1669226 changed: [2.2, r5770] Commissioning 5 machines at the same time, 1 was set to Ready and the 'owner' wasn't cleared <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669226>
<mup> Bug #1669225 opened: [2.2, r5770, UI] Test Results outputs both stdout & stderr instead of a combined stdout/stderr <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669225>
<mup> Bug #1669226 opened: [2.2, r5770] Commissioning 5 machines at the same time, 1 was set to Ready and the 'owner' wasn't cleared <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669226>
<mup> Bug #1669246 opened: [2.1, r5773] Custom commissioning script gets stuck in running state <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669246>
<mup> Bug #1669248 opened: [2.2, 5773] Test are listed by script name, not user friendly at all <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669248>
<mo3333333333> hello everyone, having an issue with Maas. The tft times out when I try to pxe a server
<mo3333333333> tftp*
<disposable2> is it only the tftp part that doesn't work? i.e. does the node get a dhcp offer?
<mo3333333333> yea dhcp is successful
<mo3333333333> it goes to the part that says tftp://<ip>/pxelinux.0
<mo3333333333> then times out
<mo3333333333> I've tried to tftp to the Maas server from a separate server using standard tftp command line and same issue with timeout
<jlec___> HI All
<jlec___> could someone quickly point me to how I install python as part of the Ubuntu deployment?
<zeestrat> jlec___: We add a line to late commands in the curtin_userdata file found on your MAAS controller at /etc/maas/preseeds/curtin_userdata
<zeestrat> jlec___: http://pastebin.com/JvfxLDw3
<kklimonda^> can I pull out IPMI addresses in bulk from MAAS using cli?
<kklimonda^> maas [env] nodes read don't seem to have it
<jlec___> zeestrat: thanks for this. Could you paste this somewhere else? Our corporate FW blocks pastebin. Even a query works for me
<zeestrat> kklimonda^: I think I dumped all system_id's and then looped through with "maas [profile] node power-parameters [system_id]" or something like that.
<mup> Bug #1667574 changed: default gateway not set when deploying a machine with two interfaces in same network <sts> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1667574>
<mup> Bug #1669425 opened: [2.2, rev5774] Error updating block devices after upgrade <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669425>
<mup> Bug #1669428 opened: [2.2, rev5774] Invalid lshw data after upgrade <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669428>
<bladernr> roaksoax, am I correct in remembering that you can set kernel parameters by using a tag?  Can you point me to docs for that so I can try it out?
<kiko> bladernr, you can change it globally in config AIUI
<kiko> https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/installconfig-kernel
<kiko> https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/manage-cli-advanced#specify-kernel-boot-options-for-a-machine
<kiko> you supply kernel_opts to the tag oddly enough
<roaksoax> yup, that's been possible since... 1.4? 1.3 ?
<bladernr> kiko, thanks!  I remember roaksoax had mentioned it before, but didn't remember if I ever saw how to do it.  much appreciated :)
<mup> Bug #1669460 opened: [2.2] Testing scripts don't have a name and the UI shows the scriptname <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669460>
<mup> Bug #1669460 changed: [2.2] Testing scripts don't have a name and the UI shows the scriptname <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669460>
<mup> Bug #1669460 opened: [2.2] Testing scripts don't have a name and the UI shows the scriptname <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669460>
<mup> Bug #1669460 changed: [2.2] Testing scripts don't have a name and the UI shows the scriptname <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669460>
<mimizone> anybody has examples of dhcp snippet? My interest is to have different IP ranges and gateway depending on the DHCP relay IP address that forwarded the request.
<roaksoax> mimizone: you can use MAAS DHCP relay support in 2.2 :)
<roaksoax> but 2.2 is just beta for now
<roaksoax> mimizone: dhcp snippets is just any dhcp config you want to put in there
<roaksoax> additional to what maas already generates
<mimizone> ahah having so much "fun" already with MAAS and Juju 2.1 than 2.2 sounds a bit scary :)
<mimizone> in 2.2, Maas is the relay itself? or it has the built in support for understanding the request comes from a relay?
<stormmore> kiko so I had the install fail again last night, and I grabbed logs for both a successful and failed install
<kiko> stormmore, that's great! super plus great in fact!
<kiko> stormmore, can we get a bug report filed with a precise description?
<stormmore> launchpad?
<pmatulis> mimizone, https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/devel/en/installconfig-network-dhcp#dhcp-relay
<roaksoax> mimizone: no, we use a relay on the network
<roaksoax> mimizone: so we basically send the config to the dhcp relay
<mimizone> ok I see. I was a bit confused by the doc, it didn't look different from the dhcp provider configuration I use today.
<mimizone> roaksoax: maas assume the dhcp relay is configurable then. what's the requirement?
<mimizone> roaksoax: today I use isc-dhcp-relay in cumulus networks
<mimizone> roaksoax: on the doc screenshot, I don't see how MAAS knows about the relay itself, it shows only the fabric vlan.
<mup> Bug #1669547 opened: [2.2, r5770] Missing cloud-init/curtin event log messages (errors during deployment could cause machine not to be marked failed deployment) <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669547>
<stormmore> kiko, filed
<mup> Bug #1669548 opened: rack controller drops initial registration with region <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669548>
<kiko> thanks stormmore
<kiko> stormmore, roaksoax has sent some questions
<stormmore> looking at the update
<stormmore> roaksoax, not sure what you mean "username"
<kiko> stormmore, what version of MAAS incidentally?
<stormmore> 2.1.3
<kiko> stormmore, be aware that 2.1.4 is just out, though it doesn't seem to fix your issue -- I'm intrigued by the traceback saying that /etc/maas is not writeable
<kiko> roaksoax, explain that code to me -- does rackd actually write to rackd.conf?
<kiko> stormmore, well, actually, 2.1.4 has a fix for bug 1626654
<kiko> mup, c'mon
<mup> kiko: I apologize, but I'm pretty strict about only responding to known commands.
<kiko> mup, bug 1626654
<mup> kiko: Bug #1626654: [2.0]  TFTP issues when rackd — Missing connections to 1 region controller(s). <oil> <uosci> <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <MAAS 2.1:New> <MAAS trunk:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1626654>
<stormmore> I am still curious as to why it is a consistency failure too
<kiko> I agree
<stormmore> did 2.1.4 hit stable?
<mup> Bug #1669548 changed: rack controller drops initial registration with region <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669548>
<mup> Bug #1669548 opened: rack controller drops initial registration with region <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669548>
<mup> Bug #1669555 opened: [2.2, trunk] Pods currently dont auto refresh <rsd> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS RSD :New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669555>
<kiko> yes just
<stormmore> OK I know I will be installing at some point soon then :P
<stormmore> fyi I have been doing about 5 - 10+ maas installs / day
<kiko> stormmore, what are you using it for?
<stormmore> kiko, I am building a bootstrap node that I can use for bootstrapping a data center
<stormmore> kiko, the plan would be to run MaaS inside a k8s cluster but need to bootstrap the k8s cluster first somehow
<kiko> stormmore, yeah, the helm guys are working on a MAAS chart for the former, I assume you've seen that?
<mup> Bug #1669567 opened: [2.2, r5774] Machines don't transition to deploy (but they turn on) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669567>
<mup> Bug #1669568 opened: [2.2, r5774] Machines don't transition to deploy (but they turn on) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669568>
<stormmore> kiko, yeah I was looking at that plus I saw a couple of other potential implementation options out there
<lazyPower> kiko: stormmore - just FYI - the charts exist today https://github.com/att-comdev/openstack-helm/tree/master/maas
<lazyPower> i haven't used this personally, but when i was at the openstack ptg, i was looking at a console with a near-functional maas in k8s, and another console with a functional maas in k8s
<lazyPower> 2 separate dc's
<stormmore> lazyPower, hehe yeah I was thinking about the att-comdev repos, they have another one that runs it in kubernetes without helm
<lazyPower> stormmore: tbh it should be simple enough to just extract what you need from those gotemplates.
<lazyPower> replace where applicable, and kubectl apply + profit
<stormmore> exactly, although I kinda like the idea of helm for dev tools
<stormmore> that said helm gave me hell the last time I tried to use it
<lazyPower> i'm 50/50 on helm and how useful it is today. Its a good start, but needs more love imho
<lazyPower> that plus the workloads need more vetting, i've encountered some broken charts
<stormmore> yeah that is basically where I stand on it, but the question then becomes do I want to roll my own or work with the helm team
<lazyPower> six of one half dozen of the other
<lazyPower> at the end of the day you're left to support the workload yourself. So choose which path gives you less heartburn
<stormmore> that is a very ops outlook :P I am thinking that working with a team that has the right idea but needs encouragement and help might be a better option ;-)
<stormmore> heck I probably would have given up on maas and juju somewhere in v1 if I didn't think that ;-)
<kiko> no kidding. juju 1.1x was rough
<kiko> I have a 1.21 cluster I have never touched because of the upgrade pain!
<stormmore> can I say understatement of the day :P
<kiko> but then again 2.x is a light year and a half ahead
<stormmore> kiko, yeah I think that is a new build migrate path for least pain
<stormmore> ok first maas install of the day
<kiko> stormmore, I'm going to get allenap to look at your bug tomorrow, he owns the registration code and will answer my question above
<stormmore> no problem, it is just an annoyance that a reinstall fixes right now
<mup> Bug #1669570 opened: 2.20-beta3+bzr5774: failed migration, cannot ALTER TABLE maasserver_node because it has pending trigger events <cdo-qa-blocker> <oil> <oil-2.0> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669570>
<stormmore> probably going to upset my laptop with the size of VMs I am about to start :-/
<kiko> heh
<stormmore> nope a failed maas install saved me :-/
<stormmore> I am getting another intermittent error after creating a superuser and then trying to log in
<stormmore> "The MAAS server gave an unexpected response: 503" has happened twice now
<mup> Bug # changed: 1654412, 1654432, 1654450, 1655721
<stormmore> I put a small minute pause into my automation and that seems to have solved that problem and so far no sign of the rackd problem
<stormmore> I need to put a delay in anyway until the maas server is done importing the cloud img
<stormmore> where did they move the power templates to?
<stormmore> oh crap you guys removed that functionality :-/
<mup> Bug #1669591 opened: [SRU] MAAS 1.9.5 <maas (Ubuntu):New> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669591>
<stormmore> OK I am beginning to think MaaS 2.1 is going to kill my use of VBox and move to kvm / libvert
<stormmore> libvirt
<stormmore> that and the fact that trying to enlist 3 virtual machines at one time causes virtualbox to go into a weird locked up state
<mimizone> it appears that only one tag can provide kernel_opts. if a node has multiple tags, and each tag has kernel_opts values, only one is actually used at boot. is that something other experience? I use MAAS 2.1
<mimizone> to make it work I had to put all the options I need at boot in one single tag as such "kernel_opts": "console=tty0 console=ttyS4 mei-me.disable_msi=1"
<pmatulis> mimizone, pretty sure that's normal - https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/manage-cli-advanced#specify-kernel-boot-options-for-a-machine
<mup> Bug #1602482 changed: [2.0rc2] Incorrect DNS records <MAAS:Fix Released by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1602482>
<mup> Bug #1630679 changed: [2.1b1] Can't use custom image repository <MAAS:Fix Released by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630679>
<mup> Bug #1636861 changed: [2.1.1, trunk, bzr5510]  UI error when adding a chassis <MAAS:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636861>
<mimizone> pmatulis: can beat the documentation to clarify that :)
<mimizone> can't
#maas 2017-03-03
<pmatulis> ;)
<roaksoax> mimizone: you mean you created a new kernel tag but if you create multiple, and assign multiple to a machine they dont get combined ?
<mimizone> roaksoax: yes. exactly. I thought they would be concat , but the documentation clearly states that only the first tag is kept for the kernel_opts. I don't think it is intuitive, but I can work around this.
<mimizone> roaksoax: I thought of having different kernel_opts for different cases.
<mimizone> example, redirect console to ttyS4
<mimizone> or disable the msi interruption in the mei module
<mimizone> and apply the tags I need on the right machines
<mimizone> now the way it's implemented you basically have to create a kernel-options-machineX tag in some way
<mimizone> I could report that as a non intuitive feature
<roaksoax> mimizone: you shoudl :)
<roaksoax> i can't promise we will fix it immediately
<roaksoax> but should be reported
<jsophrin> Hello, could anyone point me in the right direction to add power manangement for IMM2, maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see it as an option in the power drop down.
<jsophrin> oh NM, IMM2 includes IPMI thanks
<mimizone> hi anybody here that would know how to configure the domain via the CLI? I need to create a different domain the same way it's done in the UI.
<zeestrat> mimizone: have you checked out "maas <profile> domains create"?
<mup> Bug #1669744 opened: [Device discovery] Enable/Disable toggle is hidden  <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669744>
<rainmaker> Hi all. I am setting up 7 DELL servers for testing openstack on them, however they do not have an IPMI card. What is the best alternative for MAAS to turn them on/off?
<brendand> rainmaker, which model?
<rainmaker> Dell R410's
<rainmaker> they are just my experiment
<brendand> rainmaker, they do have BMC support
<brendand> http://www.flagshiptech.com/eBay/Dell/R410HardwareOwnersManual.pdf
<brendand> rainmaker, Ctrl+E during startup enters BMC config utility
<rainmaker> Thank you!
<rainmaker> I'm used to working with servers that have remote ipmi  (with a dedicated port)
<mup> Bug #1669783 opened: [2.2, r5780] No installation results stored. <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669783>
<aob> I've been redirected from "MAAS Getting Help" page. I'm trying to resolve a "maas-rack crashed" error. It happens almost immediately after maas is installed.
<aob> It's a full maas installation on a freshly configured VM.
<mup> Bug #1669783 changed: [2.2, r5780] No installation results stored. <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669783>
<aob> @mup.... I'm using version 2.1.3
<mup> Bug #1669783 opened: [2.2, r5780] No installation results stored. <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669783>
<aob> @mup ... The bug report that you've listed, describes a different bug as far as I can tell.
<BlackDex> How to enable https for maas?
<BlackDex> and disable https?
<roaksoax> BlackDex: maas itself cannot be put in https, but you can place apache2 in front with https. Unfortunately, however, there are bugs with urls that it will make it not work
<roaksoax> well, not fully work
<BlackDex> yea, that is why i thought there is a special way
<BlackDex> oke, so best is to haproxy infront of it :p
<roaksoax> indeed :)
<BlackDex> roaksoax: Thx for the quick-info
<BlackDex> That seems to work :)
<roaksoax> ;)
<mup> Bug #1669833 opened: [2.2b2] Cannot add subnet via the WebUI <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669833>
#maas 2017-03-04
<ybaumy> is it possible to use maas with ibm power systems since there is a power type for HMC?
<ybaumy> is there a piece of documentation for that
<Budgie^Smore> ybaumy your best doc is https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/installconfig-power-types
<Budgie^Smore> if there is a support power type, then the potential for it to work is high
<Budgie^Smore> https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/installconfig-images-import might also be of interest since it shows the supported architectures
#maas 2017-03-05
<ybaumy> Budgie^Smore: yes it says that ppc64 is supported. now i wonder if i can use powerVM or do i have to use KVM on the L systems to get it to work
<ybaumy> i might try it at work since i dont have a power8 system here at homee
#maas 2018-02-26
<bai_> Hello everyone, now I meet some problems about commisioning a node. As you known, when commisioning a node , maas need to execute the test scripts.
<bai_> but the status of node is always pending
<bai_> I have check the /var/log/maas.log ,it shows me the commissioning timed out
<bai_> i also have
<bai_> I also have a screen connected to my managed node. It shows the login in prompt of ubuntu. I think the commisioning has completed the procedure about booting the ephemerally kernel. but I don't know which step failed. And I don't know where can I find the error information. I know the doc says, I have the backdoor to login in the ephemerally kernel to check the log of cloud.ini, but anyone knows some easier way? Thank you!
<bai_> anybody has some suggestions？
<mup> Bug #1751896 opened: [2.4, FUJ] FUJ fallout from vanilla transition <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751896>
<mup> Bug #1751898 opened: [2.4] Notifications don't take the whole page <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751898>
<mup> Bug #1751899 opened: [2.4] Toggles and text too large in action bar. Titles not greyed out. <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751899>
<mup> Bug #1751900 opened: [2.4, UI, Pod] Pod empty page is not foirmatted correctly <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751900>
<mup> Bug # opened: 1751901, 1751902, 1751905, 1751906, 1751907
<mup> Bug #1751908 opened: [2.4] Incorrect table spacing causes wrapping in wrong places <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751908>
<Pradeep> Hi, I am looking for some help with MAAS commissioning failure
<Pradeep> my server boots up for commissioning but then stays there in the login prompt... none of the commissioning scripts seems to be running
<catbus> Pradeep: log in prompt you mean OS login not grub login, right?
<Pradeep> yes OS login prompt
<catbus> Pradeep: can you ssh to the machine and check if the node has route to the internet?
<Pradeep> I cant ssh to the machine
<Pradeep> is there a default login/password that I can use to login from the console?
<catbus> Pradeep: MAAS sends its public ssh key to the node in the process, so you should be able to ssh to the node from MAAS without password.
<Pradeep> I get a "connection reset by peer" when I try to ssh from MAAS
<catbus> Pradeep: An SSH key is imported to MAAS, right?
<catbus> You may want to commission the node again, and select 'enable SSH access' before hitting the Commission.
<mup> Bug #1751938 opened: [2.4, UI] Commissioning action unformatted. <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751938>
<Pradeep> catbus: ok I will try that
<mup> Bug #1751940 opened: [2.4] Provide DHCP action unformatted <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751940>
<mup> Bug #1751942 opened: [2.4] VLAN Details page unformatted <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751942>
<Pradeep> catbus: also when you asked about ssh keys being imported to MAAS... which ssh key needs to be imported?
<roaksoax> Pradeep: you need to select the option to import ssh keys
<catbus> Pradeep: https://docs.maas.io/2.3/en/installconfig-checklist#users-and-ssh-keys
<roaksoax> Pradeep: also, make sure that rackd.conf points to itself in the local address that the machines can access to
<catbus> Pradeep: or https://docs.maas.io/2.3/en/manage-account#ssh-keys. You can use command ssh-keygen to generate the SSH keys.
<Pradeep> catbus: I did a ssh-keygen on the maas server and uploading it to MAAS GUI
<catbus> ok, great.
<Pradeep> catbus: should I try commissioning it again?
<catbus> Pradeep: yes, and monitor the node console to make sure it does pxe boot following MAAS' direction.
 * catbus needs to step out 
#maas 2018-02-27
<mup> Bug #1751946 opened: [2.4] MAchines fail to deploy with {"current_testing_script_set": ["script set instance with id 5 does not exist."] <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751946>
<xygnal> roaksoax: there is a post in my bug report suggestion we try a patch, but the patch would not apply to our 2.3 environment.  (the changes in node.py cannot be found in the file, although all the others are fine)
<xygnal> roaksoax: can you elaborate how we would test this for node.py?  1744765
#maas 2018-02-28
<mup> Bug #1752332 opened: 2.3 - Network preseed misconfigures static routes <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752332>
<mup> Bug #1752354 opened: [2.4] Support no_pod_type or no_pod allocation constraints <pod> <MAAS:Triaged by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752354>
<kurt_> Hi Guys - trying to get the power config working with Fusion 10 on OSX - I've got the new api set up including certificates, but I keep seeing "Error:192.168.1.XX:8697 is not a VIM server".  My guess is its not responding to https://192.168.1.XX:8697/sdk/vimServiceVersions.xml ?
<kurt_> I have only found a hand full of references in getting  the power config to work with vmware workstation.
<kurt_> and really nothing on Fusion on OSX
<kurt_> So perhaps its just my format in my config
<kurt_> I guess I can try workstation instead.
<kurt_> just wondering if this is an inactive channel.  I haven't used it in a few years.
<mup> Bug #1752440 opened: MaaS/lshw incorrectly detects amount of RAM in system <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752440>
#maas 2018-03-01
<mup> Bug #1752460 opened: [2.3.0-6434] mDNS observer problems <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752460>
<jvwjgames> Hello
<jvwjgames> 'Is it possible to use maas without DHCP
<jvwjgames> can anyone help
<mup> Bug #1728909 changed: Maas Settings tab encountered an issue <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728909>
<mup> Bug #1651280 changed: [2.1] MAAS fails to add SSH keys if server has duplicate keys <MAAS:Fix Released by ack> <MAAS 2.3:Fix Committed by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651280>
<mup> Bug #1735025 changed: [2.3] Unhandled error in deferred when tgt fails to start <MAAS:Fix Released by ltrager> <MAAS 2.3:Fix Committed by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735025>
<mup> Bug #1742195 changed: [2.4 UI] Pod details page doesn't show Pod nodes anymore <MAAS:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742195>
<mup> Bug #1651280 opened: [2.1] MAAS fails to add SSH keys if server has duplicate keys <MAAS:Fix Released by ack> <MAAS 2.3:Fix Committed by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651280>
<mup> Bug #1735025 opened: [2.3] Unhandled error in deferred when tgt fails to start <MAAS:Fix Released by ltrager> <MAAS 2.3:Fix Committed by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735025>
<mup> Bug #1742195 opened: [2.4 UI] Pod details page doesn't show Pod nodes anymore <MAAS:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742195>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1453878, 1651280, 1672947, 1719640, 1735025, 1742195
<mup> Bug #1752616 opened: [2.4, snap] In the snap, chrony fails to start when running in the default user and while setting time <MAAS:In Progress by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752616>
<mup> Bug #1752616 changed: [2.4, snap] In the snap, chrony fails to start when running in the default user and while setting time <MAAS:In Progress by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752616>
<mup> Bug #1752616 opened: [2.4, snap] In the snap, chrony fails to start when running in the default user and while setting time <MAAS:In Progress by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752616>
<jtcressy> Is it considered out-of-support for a MaaS server to manage virtual machines? I cant get a single machine to deploy. It always fails and never gives any log output. Others cant be having this much trouble, right?
<jtcressy> using virsh for power control and it's actually working. Nodes are comissioned without any problems.
<jtcressy> I want to use MaaS in a production environment, but not if it means it's never going to actually work consistently.
<mup> Bug #1752687 opened: Quanta D52B-1U unable to PXE-boot in EFI mode <hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752687>
<jtcressy> Some of the same issues I'm having, with the same desired goal of installing openstack, about a year ago unanswered. https://askubuntu.com/questions/897675/maas-node-memory-detection-problem
<jtcressy> *big thumbs up*   ... yeah i'm going to ditch maas and figure out something else.
<ahasenack> I use vms all the time with maas
<_bladernr_> does maas still write to /var/log/maas.log?
<_bladernr_> or are regiond.log and rackd.log (and others) the only active logs now?
<_bladernr_> roaksoax, ^^
<kurt_> I see it writes to /var/log/maas/maas.log - there is other logging there too
<mup> Bug #1752737 opened: [2.3.0-6434] mDNS observer problems <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752737>
#maas 2018-03-02
<mup> Bug #1752754 opened: NodeResult websocket queries scale linearly due to history <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752754>
<mup> Bug #1752754 changed: NodeResult websocket queries scale linearly due to history <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752754>
<mup> Bug #1752754 opened: NodeResult websocket queries scale linearly due to history <performance> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752754>
<mup> Bug #1735822 changed: The commission action for 1 node failed with error: {"current_testing_script_set": ["script set instance with id 233 does not exist."]} <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735822>
<mup> Bug #1752440 changed: Lshw incorrectly detects amount of RAM in system <MAAS:Invalid> <lshw (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752440>
<kurt_> Hi Mike P. - are you watching the IRC group today?
<Bryan123> Is there a way to auto discover IPMI with MAAS?   If i'm deploying 100 nodes, I don't want to have to add ipmi details for each one manually.
#maas 2018-03-03
<Aron> hi. can somebody please point me to the documentation how to install RHEL7 with MaaS?
<bdx> Aron: https://maas.io/ - look at the support matrix
<bdx> Aron: I'm not sure you get that with the free version
<Aron> yes, I know
<Aron> I have the paid version but I can't find any documentation regarding this
#maas 2020-02-24
<mup> Bug #1864201 opened: Unprivileged user can control services <MAAS:Fix Committed by ack> <MAAS 2.7:Fix Released by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864201>
<mup> Bug #1864563 opened: MAAS API: 'GET /MAAS/api/2.0/subnets/' does not show "description" parameter allowed in 'POST /MAAS/api/2.0/subnets/' <feature-request> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864563>
#maas 2020-02-25
<mup> Bug #1284131 changed: Feature Request: maas-cli change ownership of machine <maas-shared-lab> <uosci> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284131>
<mup> Bug #1681477 changed: Clicking in the disk selection dropdown (for storage hardware testing parameters) in the far right doesn't open the dropdown <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681477>
<mup> Bug #1681477 opened: Clicking in the disk selection dropdown (for storage hardware testing parameters) in the far right doesn't open the dropdown <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681477>
<mup> Bug #1681477 changed: Clicking in the disk selection dropdown (for storage hardware testing parameters) in the far right doesn't open the dropdown <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681477>
<mup> Bug #1681477 opened: Clicking in the disk selection dropdown (for storage hardware testing parameters) in the far right doesn't open the dropdown <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681477>
<mup> Bug #1681477 changed: Clicking in the disk selection dropdown (for storage hardware testing parameters) in the far right doesn't open the dropdown <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681477>
<mup> Bug #1738436 changed: [2.3,  UI] No way to disable DHCP relaying <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738436>
<mup> Bug #1738436 opened: [2.3,  UI] No way to disable DHCP relaying <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738436>
<mup> Bug #1738436 changed: [2.3,  UI] No way to disable DHCP relaying <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738436>
<mup> Bug #1849166 changed: Support root on software raid in UEFI mode <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849166>
<mup> Bug #1785314 changed: maas spaces are mis-translated <track> <juju:Triaged> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785314>
<mup> Bug #1785314 opened: maas spaces are mis-translated <track> <juju:Triaged> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785314>
<mup> Bug #1785314 changed: maas spaces are mis-translated <track> <juju:Triaged> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785314>
<inure> how are credentials passed from the MAAS db to the rack controller when authenticating to a OOB device?
<mup> Bug #1864686 opened: Dropdown does not go away after selection <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864686>
<mup> Bug #1864686 changed: Dropdown does not go away after selection <ui> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864686>
<mup> Bug #1864686 opened: Dropdown does not go away after selection <ui> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864686>
<mup> Bug #1864691 opened: Traceback from cloud-init during enlistment ipmitool no such file or directory <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864691>
<inure> roaksoax: quick question?
<roaksoax> inure: shoot... (although I no longer work on MAAS/Canonical/Ubuntu)
<inure> roaksoax: well that is unfortunate but if you don't  know maybe you can direct me to someone who does.    I am trying to determine how OOB credentials are passed from the MAAS DB, to the OOB device, during actions to control the OOB.   What I am looking for specifically is, is this traffic encrypted or are credentials passed from Region to Rack ove
<inure> r plain text?
<roaksoax> inure: is largely unencrypted. THe assumption was that you'd never put MAAS public facing, hence, region <-> rack communication is largely unencrypted. A deploying (and deployed) get data from MAAS over HTTP (so not encrypted)
<roaksoax> what *is* encrypted, is the protocol created for rack to rack internal communication to perform neighbor discovery, but otherwide, Region <-> to rack communication, which is RPC, and machine to MAAS communication (which was PXE/HTTP) is unencrypted
<inure> roaksoax: we were hoping to manage a PCI/SOX network with rack controller on buy region controller out.  neither public
<inure> roaksoax: would it be officially recommend to avoid this, or would it be acceptable to wrap the RPC across SSL tunnel?
<roaksoax> inure: you mean a VPN ?
<inure> no.  We have core networks which have normal security, and PCI/SOX networks which have heavily locked down networks
<inure> roaksoax:
<inure> all are internal to the data center
<roaksoax> inure: i dunno if that would work, we've never really tried that. But a VPN... I do believe that would work
<inure> like a site 2 site vpn configuration?
<inure> or just a vpn tunnel?
<roaksoax> inure: whatever makes it transparent for the machine, it should just work for MAAS
<inure> ok
<inure> ty for the advice
#maas 2020-02-26
<mup> Bug #1864809 opened: Can't add virsh chassis <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.7:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864809>
<mup> Bug #1864809 changed: Can't add virsh chassis <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.7:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864809>
<mup> Bug #1864809 opened: Can't add virsh chassis <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.7:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864809>
#maas 2020-02-27
<mup> Bug #1860153 changed: Feature Request: Support for RedHat CoreOS <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860153>
<mup> Bug #1865072 opened: MAAS could more cleanly handle releasing a KVM Host <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865072>
#maas 2020-02-28
<mup> Bug #1865122 opened: Cannot add mutiple MAC addresses in GUI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865122>
<mup> Bug #1865122 changed: Cannot add mutiple MAC addresses in GUI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865122>
<mup> Bug #1865122 opened: Cannot add mutiple MAC addresses in GUI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865122>
